# Christmas Puddings! December 2013 Babies - come join us!



## Amy89

Hi ladies! Thought we'd start a thread for everyone who's due in December 2013. Share your symptoms, thoughts, funny mo's, and ask as many questions as you want!
Tell us a bit about yourself, how long you've been TTC, how old are you & OH, got any names picked out, etc :)
Share the date of your BFP and your Due Date & I'll pop them up on this post :)



Congrats in advance on your BFPs, and your Christmas Puddings!

Dazed125 due 30.11.2013

DebbieF :bfp: 21.03.2013, due 01.12.2013
honey31702 :bfp: 26.04.2013, due 01.12.2013
cinnamum :bfp: 16.03.20.13, due 01.12.2013

Wantanother83 :bfp: 23.03.2013, due 02.12.2013
Cherrylips100 :bfp: 29.03.2013, due 02.12.2013

Loui1001 due 03.12.2013
Heramys :bfp: 20.03.2013, due 03.12.2013
GI_Jane :bfp: 27.03.2013, due 03.12.2013

LittleGoof :bfp: 30.03.2013, due 04.12.2013

Panda.Mommy :bfp: 26.03.2013, due 05.12.2013
JodeRM86 :bfp: 30.03.2013, due 05.12.2013
Sobroody :bfp: 27.03.2013, due 05.12.2013

Erinprime due 06.12.2013

ipfee812 :bfp: 09.04.2013, due 08.12.2013

Nanamoon :bfp: 08.04.2013, due 09.12.2013

Lola85 :bfp: 10.04.2013, due 11.12.2013

Sugarbeth due 12.12.2013
JayDee :bfp: 01.04.2013, due 12.12.2013

Mummylou23 :bfp: 06.04.2013, due 13.12.2013
BabyLove1111 due 13.12.2013
Krissy485 :bfp: 03.04.2013, due 13.12.2013

IsabellaJayne :bfp: 02.04.2013, due 14.12.2013
Hels08 due 14.12.2013
Kaiecee :bfp: 12.04.2013, due 14.12.2013 

Princess Purr due 15.12.2013
nicky84 :bfp: 02.04.2013, due 15.12.2013

Kirbyland1986 :bfp: 10.04.2013, due 16.12.2013
lau86 :bfp: 03.04.2013, due 16.12.2013
tryingtobemomma due 16.12.2013
Kelskii :bfp: 06.04.2013, due 16.12.2013
MrsP81 :bfp: 07.04.2013, due 16.12.2013

Fairytoes :bfp: 11.03.2013, due 17.12.2013
Ozmumtobe :bfp: 15.04.2013, due 17.12.2013
Momma.bear :bfp: 08.04.2013, due 17.12.2013

Picksbaby due 18.12.2013
Amy89 :bfp: 10.04.2013, due 18.13.2013
Kandidancer :bfp: 11.04.2013, due 18.12.2013
RUBY2122 :bfp: 13.04.2013, due 18.12.2013

Rose1990 :bfp: 09.04.2013, due 19.12.2013

Angego :bfp: 12.04.2013, due 21.12.2013
Mummytastic :bfp: 15.04.2013, due 21.12.2013

mouse_chicky :bfp: 09.04.2013, due 22.12.2013

Nat0609 :bfp: 12.04.2013, due 23.12.2013

MarineWAG :bfp: 13.04.2013, due 24.12.2013

Everhopeful :bfp: 13.04.2013, due 25.12.2013 
Drgomps due 25.12.2013

Babylove13 :bfp: 14.03.2013, due 27.12.2013

MKL073007 due Dec 2013

Feel free to buddy up - I'm sure by the time we're near December, there'll be a couple due on each day! 
Happy and healthy 9 months to all!!

*Apologies for any mistakes, there's so many christmas puddings on their way!! If I've put the wrong dates for anyone, let me know =)*


----------



## sobroody

Amy89 said:


> Hi ladies! Thought we'd start a thread for everyone who's due in December 2013. Share your symptoms, thoughts, funny mo's, and ask as many questions as you want!
> Share the date of your BFP and your Due Date & I'll pop them up on this post :)
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats in advance on your BFPs, and your Christmas Puddings!
> 
> Amy89 :bfp: 10.04.2013, due 18.13.2013


Hi congratulations :happydance: :) I got my BFP 27th march and due 5th dec.

There is another December thread but dont know how to post a link for you!


----------



## Amy89

Congratulations, how are you enjoying pregnancy? Have you been TTC long? 

I've only done this because we had a 4 week but no symptoms thread, but we've kinda worked past that now :)


----------



## lola85

I got my BFP 10th April and due 11th dec. We've nicknamed him/her sticky in the hope they stick around for the full 9 months. 
Only symptoms I've had are slight nausea although that could also be the anxiety of telling my boss on Monday haha! And I've had twinges and aches on the left side of my tummy and my left boob is sore haha!


----------



## Amy89

Hi Lola :) Ooh, I've had all that on the right hand side! Sticky, that's so cute! We've just nicknamed ours Baby, how unimaginative! 
Got any names in mind? :)


----------



## lola85

We've decided ages ago Charlie for a boy and Amelia for a girl how about you? 
Cramps really worried me at first nice to know its normal and lots of you seem to get them too :)


----------



## Amy89

For a girl it's going to be Lily Beau, and for a boy it's Michael Daniel (after OH and mine late uncles). However, Lily Beau is nothing sentimental, I just think it sounds really pretty <3
I had a crying fit last night, was getting cramps in my right side and it panicked me, until I realised that I was hurting at rib level rather than abdomen level!


----------



## fairytoes

Hi LMP 10/03/2013 due 17/12/2013


----------



## fairytoes

Just realised I hit the button to post lol. 

I got my BFP on 11/4/2013. The test was so dark there woz no mistaking it and all I could say was OMG! OMG! OMG! No names thot of as yet will keep you posted.


----------



## Amy89

fairytoes said:


> Hi LMP 10/03/2013 due 17/12/2013

Congratulations on your :bfp: 
We're due very close to each other :happydance:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Hello
Im 21 OH 24 
Im a spanish lawyer and OH is a retail manager. 

I have 2 angel babies, one from unplanned pregnancy at 18. baby Joseph, born too early at 22w6d.

Then started to TTC November 2011, got a :bfp: first cycle, but ended in a CP

Since then I haven't a bfp until cycle #16, natural :bfp: on 02/04 :happydance:

Not exactly sure how far we are but think we're around 5 weeks, scan next wednesday! Due 14th December :) 

We are to call our rainbow baby Heidi Jayne if pink, or Ollie Andrew if blue :) 

Praying for a sticky bean, no major symptoms as of yet

Congrats everyone :) :happydance:


----------



## fairytoes

Yes indeedy :happydance:

My birthday is on 22/12/13 u just never know!!:xmas10:


----------



## JodeRM86

Amy89 said:


> Hi ladies! Thought we'd start a thread for everyone who's due in December 2013. Share your symptoms, thoughts, funny mo's, and ask as many questions as you want!
> Tell us a bit about yourself, how long you've been TTC, how old are you & OH, got any names picked out, etc :)
> Share the date of your BFP and your Due Date & I'll pop them up on this post :)
> 
> Congrats everyone :flower: Im due around the 5th, Had my BFP the 30th of march Been TTC for a year in all this is my 4th time pregnant so FX this works out! Im 26 OH 25 and we don't have any names yet!
> xx


----------



## Pearls18

I've gotten a really early BFP due Christmas Eve, although I am wondering if I ovulated earlier with how early I've gotten the BFP. So I am tentatively posting, I'm not even due on until Thursday!!!!


----------



## Panda.mommy

Hello awesome mommys.:flower:
I just register myself here and trying to find some timepass in forums to share this wonderful time with some of you. You have to excuse my sometimes strange English cause its not my everyday writing language.

I found out not long time ago that i'm expecting our second baby :happydance:

First doctor thought that im 7+ weeks pregnant and due in november but yesterday in the first ultrasound she was sure that im 6+1 weeks along and due on 5th december.

small tiny heart was beating and that was all i needed to feel happy in any duedate:wohoo:


----------



## Mummylou23

:BFP: 6th april due 13th December 2013


----------



## DebbieF

I'm due around December 1st according to my lmp . :)


----------



## Dazed125

Hi girls, congrats with your pregnancies, I'm actually due 30 Nov but as I'm closer in due date to some of you girls in this group than the November group ill hang about in here too if that's ok

H&H 9 months
X


----------



## Picksbaby

Don't forget me :)!!!! 18th December! Love the name choice Amy xx


----------



## nanamoon

Hello!! I'm 31, Hubs is almost 42, have two children , Mia 9 ( from a previous marriage) and Jacob 2 in June. This will be my third (and second baby with hubby) :happydance: I've been a stay at home mummy since I had Jacob , I was previously a supervisor in a Montessori Nursery, so it's nice to be pregnant and not work as I really struggled in my llast pregnancy!

BFP on 8th April, Estimated due date 9th Dec . No names picked out, just nicknamed bean for now. I can think of a ton of names for both a boy or a girl it's just hubby who's the fussy one! 

So far I'm v tired, slightly sore boobies , getting worse by the day! Tea tastes foul! Oh and the tears have started much to hubby's dismay, I cry at least once a day over something!


----------



## lola85

nanamoon said:


> Hello!! I'm 31, have two children , Mia 9 and Jacob 2 in June. This will be my third :happydance:
> 
> BFP on 8th April, Estimated due date 9th Dec . No names picked out, just nicknamed bean for now. I can think of a ton of names for both a boy or a girl it's just hubby who's the fussy one!
> 
> So far I'm v tired, slightly sore boobies , getting worse by the day! Tea tastes foul! Oh and the tears have started much to hubby's dismay, I cry at least nice a day over something!

I've gone off tea too for some reason it tastes smokey/burnt never even considered it could be pregnancy related! Usually I have about 10 brews a day lol


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Hi ladies, can I join in? I'm 33, hubby is 41 and we have a beautiful 5monyh old DS. We are thrilled to be expecting our second on Dec 17, got my BFP on 15 April which was third cycle after having my DS (had MC in Jan which was first cycle), then normal AF, then BFP. 

I have no symptoms at all so far. None! But I was the same with my DS the whole way through that pregnancy so I'm trying to remind myself of that and stay reassured.

No names picked out yet.

Nice to meet you all :) Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## sobroody

Amy89 said:


> Congratulations, how are you enjoying pregnancy? Have you been TTC long?
> 
> I've only done this because we had a 4 week but no symptoms thread, but we've kinda worked past that now :)

We were trying on and off since last July(I had a mmc) but I had just stopped my pill in February after taking for a few months so very surprised as the last baby took 8 months to conceive! It's made me more worried though as if its too good to be true! I have got sore boobs, extreme tiredness and nausea! How about you?


----------



## Panda.mommy

I use nickenames..
First child is an grassegg cause born in summer and now growing bump is an snowegg<3


----------



## lola85

sobroody said:


> Amy89 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, how are you enjoying pregnancy? Have you been TTC long?
> 
> I've only done this because we had a 4 week but no symptoms thread, but we've kinda worked past that now :)
> 
> We were trying on and off since last July(I had a mmc) but I had just stopped my pill in February after taking for a few months so very surprised as the last baby took 8 months to conceive! It's made me more worried though as if its too good to be true! I have got sore boobs, extreme tiredness and nausea! How about you?Click to expand...

Yeah I feel the same we conceived on our 2nd cycle really scared ill m/c all seems too good to be true especially after reading some of the long journeys and heartbreak others have gone through ttc on here!
FX for sticky Christmas puddings!!!!


----------



## MKL073007

Took us 7 year with our first and didn't find out until I was 5 months pregnant when I went in for my annual pap,Surprise! Lol This time around we've been trying for almost 5 years with 3 losses and the month I changed my diet/vitamin regimine ( I have pcos) it was like clock work, it all came together perfectly and on the right cycle days like it was meant to be <3 We aren't telling anyone until the gender scan if I can hide it for that long :) I don't have any bump buddies yet either. Due Dec 2013


----------



## erinprime

Hi everyone!

I am 31 and my husband is 30. We had been TTC our first for 18 months before our BFP! I still can't believe I am pregnant. I don't really have any symptoms. My boobs have been a little sore, but only at night. I have to wait another month before my first scan and I do not know how I am going to get through it! I am due Dec. 6th according to my dates. I know I shouldn't... but I just keep hoping I'll get morning sickness so at least I'll know I am really pregnant and everything it okay.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all can I join you? Got my BFP today and due on the 25th!!

Xx


----------



## Panda.mommy

oh my poor baby is still having a nasty nosy:cold:
but enjoying teletubbies :baby:


----------



## Loui1001

Loving the puddings!!! 

Due on the 3rd December x


----------



## Princess Purr

Hi, I'm Val  I got my BFP at 9dpo, we were ttc for two months so I was totally shocked because last time it took me two years. I'm 34, he is 32. This will be our first baby together, and I have a daughter in heaven. I'm considered high risk because I got severe preeclampsia early the last time I was pregnant. I'm also a worrier... in general... so yea, you can imagine how crazy I am driving myself LOL


----------



## sobroody

erinprime said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am 31 and my husband is 30. We had been TTC our first for 18 months before our BFP! I still can't believe I am pregnant. I don't really have any symptoms. My boobs have been a little sore, but only at night. I have to wait another month before my first scan and I do not know how I am going to get through it! I am due Dec. 6th according to my dates. I know I shouldn't... but I just keep hoping I'll get morning sickness so at least I'll know I am really pregnant and everything it okay.


If you don't get morning sickness try not to worry, I know easier said than done! But when I was pregnant with my son, now 3, I had no symptoms at all!! Whereas with my mc I had all the symptoms,sickness etc, weird isn't it?! I have to wait 6 weeks for my scan, I don't have a date yet, wish we had a fast forward button!!


----------



## lola85

sobroody said:


> erinprime said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am 31 and my husband is 30. We had been TTC our first for 18 months before our BFP! I still can't believe I am pregnant. I don't really have any symptoms. My boobs have been a little sore, but only at night. I have to wait another month before my first scan and I do not know how I am going to get through it! I am due Dec. 6th according to my dates. I know I shouldn't... but I just keep hoping I'll get morning sickness so at least I'll know I am really pregnant and everything it okay.
> 
> If you don't get morning sickness try not to worry, I know easier said than done! But when I was pregnant with my son, now 3, I had no symptoms at all!! Whereas with my mc I had all the symptoms,sickness etc, weird isn't it?! I have to wait 6 weeks for my scan, I don't have a date yet, wish we had a fast forward button!!Click to expand...


Oooo thanks for sharing that! I had a mc at 8weeks 7years ago with an unplanned pregnancy and I had terrible nausea and so far with this one I've felt abit sick but not much and was worried either it wasn't strong or just too early :)


----------



## hels08

oooo loving this, can i come and play?!?!?!? currently have 2 girls aged 9 and 2 and am expecting number 3 on december 14th! bit worried there may be more than 1 in there at the min as i got my BFP at 3weeks 3days and it was a super strong line, similar to what ive had before at 5 weeks, and my work trousers are getting very snug already at 5 weeks, i dont normally get that until a good 12 weeks! mind you my mum was a triplet so anythings possible!


----------



## Panda.mommy

Im eating like crazy :wacko: already :blush:


----------



## Amy89

Wow, that's a lot of Christmas babies :happydance:

AFM, I've been eating like a racehorse, though it's mainly cheese and pickle sandwiches *yum*
Very little nausea so far, boobs are gettin achy though, and I'm sooooooo tired...yet finding it difficult to sleep all night without waking up at least 3 times *yawn*

Anyone started thinking about maternity clothes yet? I'm panicking already!!


----------



## Panda.mommy

I'm also sooo tired.. and one day, one day i decide to sleep at lunch with M, she decides to nap only for 30 minutes.. and that's enough ? seems so :coffee:

Well, i'm basically not planning to buy extra maternity clothes. Last time i had special jeans and they were really good. But all the shirts, T-shits were most simple. I had some tight around the body shirts which was stretching and they were my favorites.

Sometimes my hubby found his closet some empty cause i wanted a big pajamas and those were his T-shirts :happydance:


----------



## DebbieF

Forgot to add I got my BFP on March 21. Not many symptoms yet aside from tender breasts and peeing a lot. :) Here is a pic of my very first bfp 11 dpo.



This will be our 1st. I am 32 and hubby is 34. :)
 



Attached Files:







image-1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Panda.mommy

Amy89, good job on gathering the table on the first page :wohoo:


----------



## Amy89

I'm already stealing OHs tshirts! I'm expanding at an alarming rate, and I'm only 4+3! Luckily I shouldn't be too big over the summer (was dreading the thought of melting!), and I've got tons of floaty dresses which *should* still fit for the summer months! But winter clothes kinda make me shudder haha xx


----------



## Amy89

Panda.mommy said:


> Amy89, good job on gathering the table on the first page :wohoo:

Thanks! Can't believe how many ladies have joined my humble thread so quickly!


----------



## Panda.mommy

Amy89 said:


> I'm already stealing OHs tshirts! I'm expanding at an alarming rate, and I'm only 4+3! Luckily I shouldn't be too big over the summer (was dreading the thought of melting!), and I've got tons of floaty dresses which *should* still fit for the summer months! But winter clothes kinda make me shudder haha xx

Oh, i know what your talking about.
Im 160 cm and 58 kg.. that's much for my height.. it's like i have a lifebelt on me. :blush:

Last pregnancy i started with 57 kg (Aldo in summer working like crazy for 12 h a day my weight was 54 kg.. which has been the most less i ever weighted. The mos was 62 kg when i graduated Elementary School :wacko:)

So last pregnancy i started with 57 kg and in the end was 70 kg :awww:


----------



## Panda.mommy

And sorry if i ask some wierd or stupid questions.. just i would like to make my English better.

What means abbreviation OHs ?


----------



## Amy89

It's ok, OH is other half :) I think there's a thread on here somewhere for abbreviations - ill try and find it for you :)


----------



## Amy89

Here you go :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## Panda.mommy

Amy89 said:


> Here you go :)
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Thanks :flower::thumbup: and wow there's much :coffee:


----------



## Amy89

I know! You'll pick the majority up while you go, but some are worth having a read on :)


----------



## Panda.mommy

So future december mommys, where u from ? :bunny:


----------



## Picksbaby

Amy89 said:


> Hi ladies! Thought we'd start a thread for everyone who's due in December 2013. Share your symptoms, thoughts, funny mo's, and ask as many questions as you want!
> Tell us a bit about yourself, how long you've been TTC, how old are you & OH, got any names picked out, etc :)
> Share the date of your BFP and your Due Date & I'll pop them up on this

Hi ladies thought I would share a bit of my background with you all erm well I'm 21 and my oh is 23 I'm a fulltime mum and I do part time caring for the elderly and the partner is a gas engineer/plumber (always handy!). This is my 3rd pregnancy I've got a a three year old cheeky daughter, had a chemical last month and got my lovely BFP on the 6th April at 10dpo! Wooop!!!

We've been trying to concieve since January 2013 first concieved in feb after my 2nd cycle but sadly that ended in miscarriage and now 3rd cycle I'm
Pregnant again I was on the pill for 2/3 years after having my daughter. Oh this is my partners first baby!!! Which is exciting!

Feeling overly emotional and my partner goes away tomorrow so ill probably have a cry to myself when he leaves :( never without him!

Anyone fancy budding up? 18th December due date! All I've been thinking is about Christmas presents and do how long do they let you go over due at Christmas! If its the same as usual I have to wait 7 days to be induced 25th December!! I hope pickle comes early or on time like his/hers big sister :) 5days early


----------



## Picksbaby

I'm uk, hertfordshire :thumbup:


----------



## Picksbaby

Doctors Tuesday! I'm so scared but excited!!! Can't believe I've known about my pickle for a week now feels so surreal!!


----------



## hels08

hi picks baby, they will normally leave you a maximum of 14 days over for induction x


----------



## Panda.mommy

I myself am from Estonia, Tallinn :plane:


----------



## Picksbaby

3 weeks and 4 days till my first scan! Omg I can't wait!!!! Is anyone else going private? I couldn't wait till 12weeks... Surprisingly it's £75 for a scan in my area I was expecting alot more!! That's a dating scan too.

I had two 4d gender scans done with my daughter they were only £75 and they were brilliant


----------



## DebbieF

I had my first scan on Thursday as I have been spotting for over 2 weeks now. At the obgyns office they could not find a baby and told me I was most likely miscarrying. They then sent me to a better imaging center to confirm and much to everyone surprise there was my baby! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







78f6b0e6-f5ff-4d7e-ab94-508ae98fbdbc.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Panda.mommy

My yesterdays scan :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SugarBeth

Add me please! I'm due 12.12!

This was actually our first cycle trying, which was shocking. Last pregnancy took us 11 months, and our first pregnancy took almost 5 months. Never expected to get it on the first try! Our last pregnancy ended in January at 13 months due to a mmc. =( But we're very positive about this pregnancy. Our first appointment is on Thursday.

I'm almost 25, Dh is 28, and our daughter Katie Belle is almost two (her and my birthday are only 4 days apart!) We decided on Cecelia Snow and William Lee for names.


----------



## SugarBeth

For those who had an ultrasound already around 6 weeks, did you see a heartbeat? Mine is on exactly 6 weeks, and due to not seeing a heartbeat last time and then miscarrying, I'm a bit paranoid (I know it's normal to not see one, but I'm not sure how common it is.)


----------



## Amy89

Picksbaby said:


> Amy89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Thought we'd start a thread for everyone who's due in December 2013. Share your symptoms, thoughts, funny mo's, and ask as many questions as you want!
> Tell us a bit about yourself, how long you've been TTC, how old are you & OH, got any names picked out, etc :)
> Share the date of your BFP and your Due Date & I'll pop them up on this
> 
> Hi ladies thought I would share a bit of my background with you all erm well I'm 21 and my oh is 23 I'm a fulltime mum and I do part time caring for the elderly and the partner is a gas engineer/plumber (always handy!). This is my 3rd pregnancy I've got a a three year old cheeky daughter, had a chemical last month and got my lovely BFP on the 6th April at 10dpo! Wooop!!!
> 
> We've been trying to concieve since January 2013 first concieved in feb after my 2nd cycle but sadly that ended in miscarriage and now 3rd cycle I'm
> Pregnant again I was on the pill for 2/3 years after having my daughter. Oh this is my partners first baby!!! Which is exciting!
> 
> Feeling overly emotional and my partner goes away tomorrow so ill probably have a cry to myself when he leaves :( never without him!
> 
> Anyone fancy budding up? 18th December due date! All I've been thinking is about Christmas presents and do how long do they let you go over due at Christmas! If its the same as usual I have to wait 7 days to be induced 25th December!! I hope pickle comes early or on time like his/hers big sister :) 5days earlyClick to expand...

I've been wondering the same!! I don't want inducing on Xmas day! Also, it's my birthday on the 26th, I hope baby is here before then!


----------



## DebbieF

SugarBeth said:


> For those who had an ultrasound already around 6 weeks, did you see a heartbeat? Mine is on exactly 6 weeks, and due to not seeing a heartbeat last time and then miscarrying, I'm a bit paranoid (I know it's normal to not see one, but I'm not sure how common it is.)


I did see a heartbeat. It was around 126 I think. I've heard that a lot of people don't at this early stage.


----------



## Amy89

Picksbaby said:


> 3 weeks and 4 days till my first scan! Omg I can't wait!!!! Is anyone else going private? I couldn't wait till 12weeks... Surprisingly it's £75 for a scan in my area I was expecting alot more!! That's a dating scan too.
> 
> I had two 4d gender scans done with my daughter they were only £75 and they were brilliant

You've been offered a scan? I'm thinking private as I have BUPA cover but not sure if they will cover it! I'm going to ring them and see what I need to do!


----------



## Panda.mommy

DebbieF said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> For those who had an ultrasound already around 6 weeks, did you see a heartbeat? Mine is on exactly 6 weeks, and due to not seeing a heartbeat last time and then miscarrying, I'm a bit paranoid (I know it's normal to not see one, but I'm not sure how common it is.)
> 
> 
> I did see a heartbeat. It was around 126 I think. I've heard that a lot of people don't at this early stage.Click to expand...

This time it was really hard to see.. but when we waited long enough it appeared.. means, it was like some differently.. like more far on the picture, last time they zoomed and it was very clear.


----------



## MKL073007

Here is my 5w5d scan from yesterday...I go in next Friday for another scan =)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130412_193541.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kirbyland1986

I got my BFP on 10th April and I am due (from my period) 16th Dec

my symptoms: hungry, cramps (dull), back ache and going to loo more than usual.
I had a dream night before that i was pregnant - so a feeling made me test (but waiting to see if it is true as it said i was holding twins)


----------



## MKL073007

I'm from Texas <3


----------



## Mummylou23

any one want to be my buddies please pm me im no good at finding threads im due 13th december


----------



## Kandidancer

Im not sure how to add things, I'm on an iPad it won't let me load a picture yet, I had my BFP April 11th and my due date is December 18th xx


----------



## lola85

I'm tempted to pay for an early scan! We all found out so early it's seems so long to wait to find out if everything's ok or not! I couldn't bear getting all the way to 12weeks to find out its not viable etc I'd rather have a check up before then


----------



## kirbyland1986

oh i might do that as well then as i didnt know we can get a scan before... how much do they cost?


----------



## wantanother83

hi can i join :) 
i got my bfp 23 of march, im due around the 2nd of december :)


----------



## Kandidancer

I'm new and don't know what pm is, but I'll buddy up with you, congrats by the way xx


----------



## Amy89

Kandidancer - I'm on iPad, go to User CP at the top, then down the side go to change avatar, and you can upload from your library :) 

Updated with all our new :bfp: on the first post, how we all doing?


----------



## cherrylips100

Yay someone made a group! Can you add me to the list please? BFP 29/03 Due 02/12 Thank you


----------



## lola85

Book an early scan couldn't resist after seeing all your little beans! It's 3 weeks today on 4th may so ill (hopefully) be 8+3 :) just want a little reassurance x


----------



## Heramys

Hi! I got my :bfp: at March 20th at 8 dpo! EDD December 3rd - one day before my birthday :happydance:

Congrats to all of your bfp! :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

can I join??? I am due christmas day!! #2!!! :D


----------



## Momma.Bear

Can I join? BFP April 8th - EDD December 17th!

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Amy89

Wow, I can't believe there's nearly 30 Christmas puddings cooking away!


----------



## JayDee

Bfp 01.04.13 (but I didn't believe it till the next day!)
Edd 12.12.13

Yey for December babies, my little boy is a Christmas cake (30 Dec)


----------



## Nat0609

Hi I'm 27 and DF is 26.

I have DD and DS already and was a little surprised with a BFP yesterday, lmp giving me a due date of 23 December.

The keen eyed of you will see from my ticker that I'm getting married in 6 months so a change of dress is in order I think!!!


----------



## Momma.Bear

Nat0609 said:


> Hi I'm 27 and DF is 26.
> 
> I have DD and DS already and was a little surprised with a BFP yesterday, lmp giving me a due date of 23 December.
> 
> The keen eyed of you will see from my ticker that I'm getting married in 6 months so a change of dress is in order I think!!!

Congrats on the bean & the upcoming wedding!


----------



## lau86

Can I join too? Think I got my bfp around 3/4 I'm due 16th dec!


----------



## Mummylou23

lau86 of course you can join x and congrats


----------



## ipfee812

Hi there
Please can i join too? Bfp on 9april due date 8th december!
Ttc for over two years and told we needed ivf... but hey bfp with no help whatsoever!
Congrats to all of you xxx


----------



## Dazed125

ipfee812 said:


> Hi there
> Please can i join too? Bfp on 9april due date 8th december!
> Ttc for over two years and told we needed ivf... but hey bfp with no help whatsoever!
> Congrats to all of you xxx

Congrats! My story is very similar to yours, went to my consultant who told me the next step was IVF, I found out I was pregnant the following Sunday

H&H 9 months x


----------



## Rose1990

Hi ladies :) 

Me & Oh have been ttc for 28cycles, we have suffered 4 MC's & I got my "faint" :BFP: on the 9th of April! I really hope this one sticks, im going a bit out of my mind but trying to stay as calm as possible till I speak to EPU on monday! My due date calculated by LMP is 19th of december :) but going by the day I O'd its the 1st of Jan ... Really hoping for a miracle xmas baby ... <3 I am so in love right now! I can't wait to start getting a bump! Happy & healthy pregnancies ladies x


----------



## Kaiecee

Hello everyone and congrats on your bfp's

I got mine on the 12th and my younger baby boy just turned 3 months old on the 11th 
I have 2 other boys who are 6 & 12 

It was a real shock to me to get pregnant this fast but a wonderful blessing :) I just hope this time it's a girl :) 

Hope to have a group like you ladies to share my thoughts etc. sometimes men are not the best lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Rose1990 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Me & Oh have been ttc for 28cycles, we have suffered 4 MC's & I got my "faint" :BFP: on the 9th of April! I really hope this one sticks, im going a bit out of my mind but trying to stay as calm as possible till I speak to EPU on monday! My due date calculated by LMP is 19th of december :) but going by the day I O'd its the 1st of Jan ... Really hoping for a miracle xmas baby ... <3 I am so in love right now! I can't wait to start getting a bump! Happy & healthy pregnancies ladies x


Congrats :)


----------



## honey31702

Hey ladies!! Got room for one more? I got my BFP on March 26th and have been given a due date of Dec 1st. I am super excited for this little jelly bean! :cloud9: 

About me, I'm Diana and am 30 years old. From Ohio USA and mama to Hunter and Natalie. I've also got an angel in heaven, David. My boyfriend Cory is awesome with my kids and is gonna make a GREAT daddy! :) 

I am high risk due to Incompetent Cervix and Pre-Eclampsia. Keeping my fingers crossed this is a boring pregnancy!


----------



## Kaiecee

My edd is the 14th and I'm sure they are gonna put me as high risk cause I just had a c-section on jan 11th and I did have gestational diabetes last time with injections up to 5 times a day but it was all worth it :) 

I have morning sickness the whole pregnancy I've had that with all 3 of my kids and expect it with this one which on the plus side I don't gain a lot of weight I didn't for my last one 

As of symptoms I seem to be a lot hungrier with this pregnancy today was a craving for pancakes :) hope to buddy up with someone


----------



## ipfee812

Hi girls congrats go all! I am in france by the way! Been feeling really of with a constant bad taste in my mouth and feeling i have no energy with nausea on and off. The thought of food makes me feel sick untill i actually eat it... and so restless at night.. swollen bbs and black circles under eyes lol! How about you?
Xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm ok now just hungry all the time I should enjoy it while it last cuz once my morning sickness hits I won't have much of an appetite but I am more tired :) 

I live in the province of Quebec where does everyone else live?


----------



## trying2bmomma

Hi all!
Count me in too. Dud on dec 16. First bfp and first baby. :happydance:
Ive been always dizzy, super sleepy, super hungry, heavily bloated all the time since I got bfp. I had decided not to poas until my af due. But dizziness made me do it. Anyone else has bloating? I have really sore bbs.no ms yet.


H&h 9 months to all


----------



## Rose1990

Hi all again :) ... I am eating sooo much food!... Anyone else? ... I can't sleep & I can't believe how swollen my lower tummy is . Hope your all doing well & not feeling to sick xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too I'm bloated and I'm always hungry which seems crazy to me I posted on my FB I was pregnant I suck at hiding anything


----------



## Dazed125

Kaiecee said:


> Me too I'm bloated and I'm always hungry which seems crazy to me I posted on my FB I was pregnant I suck at hiding anything

I nearly did this too! I have told most family/friends though - I was too excited to keep it to myself!!! 

You have a three month old??! Wow! I feel overwhelmed as this is my first so you are my hero  x


----------



## Kaiecee

Dazed125 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Me too I'm bloated and I'm always hungry which seems crazy to me I posted on my FB I was pregnant I suck at hiding anything
> 
> I nearly did this too! I have told most family/friends though - I was too excited to keep it to myself!!!
> 
> You have a three month old??! Wow! I feel overwhelmed as this is my first so you are my hero  xClick to expand...

Lol you give me too much credit I have a really good baby that makes it easy for me he loves to sleep he's always happy rarely cries if so it's just cause he wants something and he's been doing his nights since he's been 2 months


----------



## ipfee812

Im always hungry too but feel sick at the same time if that makes sense?? Wow young baby and pregnant...are you breastfeeding? We havent told anyone yet even though i want to!
Any of you had beta results? If so what was it?


----------



## Pearls18

I'm terrified with a 2.5 year old can't imagine with a 3 month old lol, DS wasn't an 'easy' baby though, I wouldn't say he was difficult but he certainly wasn't sleeping through!! We were still living in our pajamas at 3 months haha.


----------



## Kaiecee

No I did breast feeding with my second boy but its so much easier bottle feeding in my opinion 

I'm like that later on I want to eat but then I feel sick I'm one of the unlucky ones who by 8 weeks will have morning sickness right up to the day I give birth so I try to enjoy this time and eat I also can't drink milk while pregnant I get sick right away


----------



## Panda.mommy

Im also always hungry. Even i eat much i will steel feel hungry :blush:

Feeling much exactly same like ipfee812 sayd : ''The thought of food makes me feel sick untill i actually eat it.''

The most i feel is sleepy.. and when M is not sleeping at day time i can only dream of relax :D
Luckily i went to sleep early last night and this morning we slept a little longer which gives me a lot more energy and good mood.

Wish my hubby would come back soon from his travel. Even he's only gone for a week it feels like much longer :kiss:


----------



## Kaiecee

MarineWAG said:


> I'm terrified with a 2.5 year old can't imagine with a 3 month old lol, DS wasn't an 'easy' baby though, I wouldn't say he was difficult but he certainly wasn't sleeping through!! We were still living in our pajamas at 3 months haha.

I don't think I would have wanted another if Riley was a tough baby but all my boys seemed to be really easy but after 3 boys I'm dying to have my girl and I bet she will be harder than all my 3 boys put together lol


----------



## ipfee812

Kaiecee said:


> No I did breast feeding with my second boy but its so much easier bottle feeding in my opinion
> 
> I'm like that later on I want to eat but then I feel sick I'm one of the unlucky ones who by 8 weeks will have morning sickness right up to the day I give birth so I try to enjoy this time and eat I also can't drink milk while pregnant I get sick right away

How many children do you have?


----------



## Kaiecee

I have 3 boys all together Riley 3 months Aidan 6 years old and Seth 12 years old but the older ones are with my ex and we share custody so I get them on the weekends cause we live far from each other but they help me with Riley they love him so much


----------



## ipfee812

Ooh panda.mommy you have a young one too! X


----------



## ipfee812

Kaiecee said:


> I have 3 boys all together Riley 3 months Aidan 6 years old and Seth 12 years old but the older ones are with my ex and we share custody so I get them on the weekends cause we live far from each other but they help me with Riley they love him so much

Ahh lovely names! Fingers crossed for a girl then!?


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes I'm crossing everything I can for my girl if not dh is in trouble ill try one more time to get her lol I do most of the work with my little ones anyways and dh helps me with everything else cooking cleaning etc but he has his special time with Riley and he's really good with my older boys


----------



## Panda.mommy

ipfee812 said:


> Ooh panda.mommy you have a young one too! X

Yes, daughter called Mia :kiss::baby:


----------



## Panda.mommy

ipfee812 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 boys all together Riley 3 months Aidan 6 years old and Seth 12 years old but the older ones are with my ex and we share custody so I get them on the weekends cause we live far from each other but they help me with Riley they love him so much
> 
> Ahh lovely names! Fingers crossed for a girl then!?Click to expand...

I'm sure it will be a girl :-=:awww:


----------



## RUBY2122

Hey!

Got a surprise bfp yest! guess due 18.12.13

have one boy already, William 11 months.


----------



## Angego

i got my BFP on 12th April, and going from the first day of my last period im due on the 21st December, it will be our first baby, im 23 and OH is 27, im a nursery nurse and OH works in wholesale.


----------



## Panda.mommy

Amy89 you can add my finding out date in fist page also :thumbup: 26 march :bfp:


----------



## lola85

I was up in the night with AF type cramps I really hope this isn't a sign if things going wrong :( no bleeding so far just cramps.


----------



## Dazed125

lola85 said:


> I was up in the night with AF type cramps I really hope this isn't a sign if things going wrong :( no bleeding so far just cramps.

I've had lots of cramps and niggles, apparently it's totally normal and nothing to worry about (easier said than done huh!) x


----------



## Pearls18

lola85 said:


> I was up in the night with AF type cramps I really hope this isn't a sign if things going wrong :( no bleeding so far just cramps.

I had this a lot with my DS, at one point it was really uncomfortable but he was fine :flower: everything getting ready to be a home for 9 months!


----------



## kirbyland1986

I just been getting cramps since and before i found out so i am sure its fine.... 
:)


----------



## Panda.mommy

lola85 said:


> I was up in the night with AF type cramps I really hope this isn't a sign if things going wrong :( no bleeding so far just cramps.

Last pregnancy i had really bad cramps and was a night in the hospital because they where afraid of ectopic pregnancy. So basically when i found out that all is fine i still would be afraid of every small cramp and pain. 

So easy to say don't worry, but i'll rather say that then not say at all. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

I'm getting cramps too but don't remember getting them with DD or DS


----------



## kirbyland1986

I didnt have any with my last pregnancy but I have been told that i was very lucky with first child as i had no symptoms


----------



## Pearls18

Only worry if you get bleeding, but even bleeding isn't always a sign of the worst but you should always get bleeding checked out.


----------



## lola85

Yeah just scared me as it was different to the cramps I have been getting and intense enough to wake me but seems to have gone this morning....going to be a long 6weeks before we hit 12weeks! Glad I've got an early scan at 8weeks!


----------



## Pearls18

I remember being bowled over in pain at about 7 weeks pregnant with DS, it was scary. first tri is the worst, I had a bit of bleeding with him last time as well but I am guessing that won't qualify me for an early scan this time.


----------



## lola85

It might do! We've paid for early scan just to put our minds at rest as previously had m/c


----------



## Kandidancer

I didn't know either that you can have an early scan, I might enquire about one of them. I don't know if I'm getting symptoms or not, every few hours I get a niggle or fluttering in my tummy, but I don't know if that's mind over matter. Also for 3 days now I have felt ridiculously sick between 12:00-1300 y'day I was at the supermarket and I had to rush to the freezer aisle to cool down and get away from the crowds. And I never feel hungry either. I hope I don't get morning sickness, eurgh. :flower:


----------



## Pearls18

We paid for a gender scan last time, but we got 3 early scans in first tri from the NHS as they were monitoring a hematoma. I can't imagine going through a pregnancy this time waiting until the 12 week scan :/


----------



## Pearls18

Kandidancer said:


> I didn't know either that you can have an early scan, I might enquire about one of them. I don't know if I'm getting symptoms or not, every few hours I get a niggle or fluttering in my tummy, but I don't know if that's mind over matter. Also for 3 days now I have felt ridiculously sick between 12:00-1300 y'day I was at the supermarket and I had to rush to the freezer aisle to cool down and get away from the crowds. And I never feel hungry either. I hope I don't get morning sickness, eurgh. :flower:

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Kandidancer

MarineWAG said:


> Kandidancer said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know either that you can have an early scan, I might enquire about one of them. I don't know if I'm getting symptoms or not, every few hours I get a niggle or fluttering in my tummy, but I don't know if that's mind over matter. Also for 3 days now I have felt ridiculously sick between 12:00-1300 y'day I was at the supermarket and I had to rush to the freezer aisle to cool down and get away from the crowds. And I never feel hungry either. I hope I don't get morning sickness, eurgh. :flower:
> 
> Good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks and good luck to you too xx:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi ladies!

I got my :bfp: April 9th, and I'm due December 22nd. This was my 2nd cycle ttc #2. Had a loss is November, so I hope this is our rainbow. Our names are Selina Grace and Tobias Christopher.


----------



## ipfee812

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I got my :bfp: April 9th, and I'm due December 22nd. This was my 2nd cycle ttc #2. Had a loss is November, so I hope this is our rainbow. Our names are Selina Grace and Tobias Christopher.

Hi there! we found out on the same day! congrats!!


----------



## lola85

Any of you girls in uk been to see gp yet?


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls sorry if I haven't been posting ive been taken down with food poisioning and I feel dreaful


----------



## DrGomps

congrats mouse_chicky!

My dr's office does early scans ~ 6 weeks as standard to determine viability. With DD I had 2 early scans, because they couldn't find a heartbeat at the first one, scared the crap out of me, but it was cool seeing my daughter grow from a dot to a baby! 
I also had 2 private 3D scans, one to determine gender at 16 weeks and one around 27 weeks to see her face. 
And then a scan at 12, 20 and 35 weeks. :D


----------



## nicky84

Hi, please can I be added, expected due date 15th dec. 

Thanks


----------



## nicky84

lola85 said:


> Any of you girls in uk been to see gp yet?

Hi Lola, no not been to see my gp yet, I'm waiting for my scan on Fri when I'd be 5 weeks 5 days to check everything is ok first. Do you know at how many weeks you are before first midwife appointment?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm just going to tell dr. I'm not sure when I got pregnant and he/she will send me to do one 
I have to call Monday for an appointment 

As for cramps and spotting I had that for Riley all the way up to 12 weeks the spotting was only after dtd so dr. Said it was probably an irritation to my cervix once since I found out this time I had the tinyiest spot of pink super light and nothing now so ill try no to panick but they say that and cramping is normal for first trimester


----------



## lola85

nicky84 said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you girls in uk been to see gp yet?
> 
> Hi Lola, no not been to see my gp yet, I'm waiting for my scan on Fri when I'd be 5 weeks 5 days to check everything is ok first. Do you know at how many weeks you are before first midwife appointment?Click to expand...


No idea don't think you see midwife till around 10-12weeks? My mates a midwife ill ask her! I'm going to see dr on 25th April so ill be 7 weeks then just wondered if they actually do anything! X


----------



## Pearls18

I won't be making a doctors appointment until 6 weeks, which I assume they will then pass me on to the midwives but I don't expect to see them until 10 ish weeks.

It varies by area but with my first I had my booking in appointment around 10 weeks. The GP won't do anything, will literally say congrats, il pass your details to the midwives, see ya!


----------



## LittleGoof

Hi ladies I have a Christmas pud in the oven :D 
LMP 27/2/13
BFP 30/3/13
EDD 4/12/13

If we are having a girl we would call her Annabelle Rose or Aurora Violet
If it's a little boy he will be called Jessie Dean :) 

H&H 9 months ladies :)


PS) I saw the midwife at exactly 6 weeks, I just rang them up and luckily they fit me in that day because they were quiet. Last time I didnt get seen till 9 weeks.


----------



## Nat0609

I saw GP with DD at 6 weeks and was referred to midwife a week or so later for booking appointment. With DS I just phoned and asked for a booking appointment with the Midwife, I was about 7 or 8 weeks I think. Pointless seeing the GP, mine just said "Congratulations but I don't deal with pregnant women" lol!


----------



## Dazed125

nicky84 said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you girls in uk been to see gp yet?
> 
> Hi Lola, no not been to see my gp yet, I'm waiting for my scan on Fri when I'd be 5 weeks 5 days to check everything is ok first. Do you know at how many weeks you are before first midwife appointment?Click to expand...

I had a scan at just before 6 weeks too, I had my first midwife appointment at 7 weeks, and have my booking appointment I think at 9 weeks but still need to confirm the date


----------



## honey31702

I'm in the US. I had my first intake appointment at 5 weeks but I wasn't positive about the LMP date. So I had a dating ultrasound at 6 weeks 4 days. Wasn't much to see at all but we did get to see and hear the heartbeat! I'm having extra ultrasounds because I have incompetent cervix and they're going to be measuring my cervix. 

Next appointment isn't until 12 weeks since my complications don't start before that and that's pretty standard. 

Congrats to everyone on your BFP's!! H&H 9 months to all!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey, please can you add me to the list.

I got my BFP on March 27th and my due date is December 3rd 2013. Today I am 6+5 weeks.

Symptoms so far are:
-on and off nausea
-uncomfortable, heavy boobs when I take my bra off
-odd twinges
-bloating
-some spotting/brown discharge (has been investigated by vaginal ultrasound)

H&H 9 months to all.


----------



## trying2bmomma

Hi ladies!
I am worried. Just noticed a tan colour streatchy cm when i wipe which i usually get before my periods(sorry tmi). Any idea what it is? Is there something going wrong. Scared help me:nope:


----------



## hels08

ive normally seen midwife at anything between 5 and 8 weeks and then not seen them until 15 weeks for bloods, get letter for 12 week scan in post. the first appt is normally just to register you and fill in your notes, dont really do anything x


----------



## lola85

Thanks good just to know what to expect x


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone have cramping ?


----------



## lola85

Yeah I've had it every day pretty much usually on my left side but last night was just in my lower abdomen apparently its quite normal but makes me feel uneasy lol 
I had a pg test left over so just took it to check lol line came up straight away and much darker this time :)


----------



## BabyLove1111

Due December 13 !!! After having an appointment with doctor to find out why I am not getting pregnant, I got a BFP the next day on April 6. :) I feel incredibly nauseated, but other than that I am enjoying every second. Congrats to all you ladies!


----------



## Kelskiii

Got my BFP 6th April, due date approx 16th December!!

This is our first baby & really hoping baby sticks :) I'm meeting the midwife on Thursday for a chat, will book me in for my 8week appointment.

Can not see me lasting until 12week scan, think I may need to go private at 8weeks!!

Not a lot symptoms at the moment just a sickly taste in my mouth, constantly thirsty & my boobs have grown a lot & become very sensitive!

Roll on the next 7weeks ... Xx Congrats all here's hoping we all have a happy & healthy 9months x


----------



## sobroody

lola85 said:


> Any of you girls in uk been to see gp yet?

At my surgery I had to go to get the green pregnancy notes thing and fill out a short form to return to reception, they then pass on to midwife. I did this as soon as I found out lol, midwife coming next Monday to do booking and book my 12 week scan !!


----------



## DrGomps

I can't wait to have my first appt...will call the Dr tomorrow..I called on Friday but they didn't call me back. :dohh: I have to get betas to confirm, then a pap and more blood work and a scan around 6 weeks. :D


----------



## Panda.mommy

Happy birthday to your toddler hels08 :happydance:


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all, got my BFP just a week ago, according to my searches I am 4 weeks 5 days today, and although I saw the Dr he didn't even do a test to reconfirm... he suggested I contact the midwife direct, which I did and I will see her at 8 weeks and then for scan at 12....

So far just have mild cramping, metallic taste in my mouth and nausea everynow and again, oh and terribly sore boobs!


----------



## MrsP81

Oh and I am due December 16th going by my last period x


----------



## MrsP81

Sorry Im spamming the thread now haha how do I get one of those lovely tickers that tell you how big the baby is vs a fruit or veg?? xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

LittleGoof said:


> If we are having a girl we would call her Annabelle Rose or Aurora Violet
> If it's a little boy he will be called Jessie Dean :)
> .

I love your names! Very pretty, all of your girl names I also had on my name list!



Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone have cramping ?

Yep! Lots of stretching going on here.



MrsP81 said:


> Sorry Im spamming the thread now haha how do I get one of those lovely tickers that tell you how big the baby is vs a fruit or veg?? xxx

Here you go: https://global.thebump.com/tickers/FruitTickerChooseBackground.aspx


----------



## MrsP81

Testing!


----------



## MrsP81

:happydance::happydance:Yay it works!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panda.mommy

somebody should keep me away from food :pizza::gun:


----------



## MrsP81

Haha panda... I can only keep ham and cranberry sauce sarnies down.... and orange juice xx


----------



## ipfee812

lol just ate a huge bowl of spaghetti and nothing else! horrible taste in mouth non stop and no energy... brfore i got my bfp i had bad cramps for about 4 days just.like af was so convinced af was.coming! sore swollen bbs here too which i have never ever had in my life!


----------



## Panda.mommy

Huuuuuh.. enough.. tomorrow is a day too :wohoo:should go and hit to sleep.. bye bye mommas :dance:


----------



## ipfee812

nightx


----------



## MrsP81

Sleep well!! :)

Are you gils finding it super hard to keep it a secret??? We've only told our parents and very close friends, but Im bursting to tell everyone haha


----------



## Dazed125

I was hopeless, we told lots of people. I don't believe in jinxing it and if anything went wrong I'd want my family and close friends to know why we were upset anyway x


----------



## MrsP81

Dazed, Im just so scared, if something went wrong I'd dread telling loads of people, so think we'll keep it as it is nw (only close friends and family) until we've had our first scan at least. 

I booked a private one at week 8 as didn't think I could wait until week 12th!! x


----------



## Krissy485

Hi ladies! I started getting faint BFP on 4/2, got a pregnant on a digi on 4/3 at 3w5d saw my gp the next day did a hcg that came back at 160 at 3w6d. did a repeat on 4/9 at 4w4d and was 1748! they did an early scan due to my previous mc but was too early to really see anything that was t 4w5d. i will have another scan in about two weeks. my due date is 12/13 but will be delivered via csetcion on 12/9. 

i am also scared i have had cramping off and on with some brown discharge off and on since yesterday. only when i whipe so not too worried. i will talk with the ob nurse tomorrow. 

other symptoms are horrible gas pains, tension headaches and heart burn and sore boobs off and on....

good luck everyone!


----------



## SugarBeth

Panda.mommy said:


> somebody should keep me away from food :pizza::gun:

Haha, that's how I'm feeling too! Eating CONSTANTLY for the past week. I'm gaining bloat and weight! :haha:

We already told everyone about the pregnancy. We're too excited and after losing our last baby, we want as much time to celebrate with everyone as possible, no matter what may happen. We had a great support system last time!

Heartburn started last night for me, too. It was horrible! But I love each pregnancy symptom.


----------



## Dazed125

MrsP81 said:


> Dazed, Im just so scared, if something went wrong I'd dread telling loads of people, so think we'll keep it as it is nw (only close friends and family) until we've had our first scan at least.
> 
> I booked a private one at week 8 as didn't think I could wait until week 12th!! x

I completely understand that, we were trying for a long time before I got pregnant and everyone knew that, it just didn't feel right to fib when asked how I was getting on

I was lucky enough to get an early scan because I was seeing a consultant, but I'm still very tempted to have another private scan - week 12 seems like a long way away!! X


----------



## Dazed125

SugarBeth said:


> Panda.mommy said:
> 
> 
> somebody should keep me away from food :pizza::gun:
> 
> Haha, that's how I'm feeling too! Eating CONSTANTLY for the past week. I'm gaining bloat and weight! :haha:
> 
> We already told everyone about the pregnancy. We're too excited and after losing our last baby, we want as much time to celebrate with everyone as possible, no matter what may happen. We had a great support system last time!
> 
> Heartburn started last night for me, too. It was horrible! But I love each pregnancy symptom.Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## Babylove13

I'm due dec 27th!


----------



## Kandidancer

We've told close family, and I've told 1 of my friends. But I am finding it hard to keep quiet. It'll kill me not to say anything tomorrow at work xx:wacko:


----------



## lola85

I've told my 3 best friends and turn out one of them is 9weeks preg too so she's just a few weeks ahead of me which is lovely!!!! We've got a scan at 8 weeks and will tell parents after that I think providing all being ok! Then tell everyone after 12weeks xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I had the smallest pink spot the other day and today I had the same thing but a darker blood I hope everything is ok


----------



## cinnamum

Got my BFP on the 16th march had a emergency scan and so baby is due on the 1st December :D

Never had a winter baby before, I'm actually quite panicked about preparing xmas :( I've started my shopping already but I can't help but feel like the children will feel let down if I am unable to move about much during the holiday season :(


----------



## SugarBeth

Cinnamum - I'm excited for a Christmas baby! I know it'll be a bit of a challenge (I've never had a winter or holiday baby either) but I think it'll be a lot of fun. It's already the season of anticipation, how much more fun to add a baby to it!?

I plan to start buying Christmas stuff by September and get it all wrapped up and ready by October. Then put the tree up early this year in November (we usually wait until the first weekend of December, but I'll be really close to my due date then!) and have DH help out with decorations. Not going overboard this year, but it'll definitely still be exciting and not a let down for my daughter. 

I don't want to take a newborn out in the freezing cold to visit a bunch of possibly sick relatives (holidays always means someone is sick!) so I'm still wondering what to do....have Christmas at other people's houses early, or just have them come to our house on or around Christmas? Probably the latter.


----------



## Kaiecee

I love Christmas and it will be Riley's first Christmas and ill have a new baby I can't wait 
It's just gonna suck being big and pregnant in the summer


----------



## SugarBeth

Yeah, I'm afraid the heat will kill me in the summer, but I think it'll make pregnancy go by MUCH quicker. Instead of being stuck inside doing nothing all winter like my last two times, I'll be at the pool and the park every day with my little girl, so I'll be tanned, exercised and out of the house for every good weathered day. I'm so looking forward to it! Right now the days are going by soooo slowly. Just a few more weeks until the pool opens up and it gets properly warm out!


----------



## Kaiecee

So is spotting and cramps driving anyone else crazy


----------



## lola85

We got married at Christmas last year so this years Christmas baby is the perfect follow up &#128525;


----------



## Panda.mommy

lola85 said:


> We got married at Christmas last year so this years Christmas baby is the perfect follow up &#128525;

We got married last year noveber 30.. so i wonder what is the baby's plans :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on all the weddings


----------



## Pearls18

We also had a Christmas wedding 18/12 a couple years back, it's my favourite time of year, hubby's birthday, anniversary, baby and Christmas in one month is a bit scary though :/


----------



## Amy89

Oh my gosh, 48 christmas puddings in their way!! Welcome to all our new ladies, hope everyone is enjoying early pregnancy!!

Symptom wise, I'm not getting much, my boobs hurt when I take my bra off, and my back is a bit sore at night, but other than that, I'm pretty much normal =)


----------



## Kaiecee

My first appointment is on the 23rd of may ill be 11+2


----------



## SugarBeth

My ultrasound appointment is this week! The days are going by so slow on purpose, they know how anxious I am to see what's going on! Just gotta make it to Thursday.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow you guys are getting early ultrasounds lucky u


----------



## SugarBeth

I get an ultrasound every pregnancy sometime before 8 weeks. I only have one ovary/tube from having ovarian cancer when I was 19, so they always check me to make sure I don't have an ectopic. I'm also hoping to see a heartbeat, as my last pregnancy ended in a miscarriage at 13 weeks. I'd love to be monitored a bit more so I'm not so clueless this time around, but I'm not sure what they'll say yet! Well, one ultrasound at a time!


----------



## Kelskiii

I also got married at christmas time last year, 1st Dec, baby due 16th Dec! We celebrated christmas & new year in America for our honeymoon last year so this year will be sooooooooo different with a baby!!

Is it me or do the first few weeks go so slow!! 12 weeks hurry already x 

Sorry to hear about people's losses lots of sticky baby vibes x x


----------



## MrsP81

I forgot to mention I got my BFP on April 7th :) (7 has always been my lucky number!) exactly at 14 DPO and the day after my period was due and missed eeeek x


----------



## Kaiecee

Just passed out on my bathroom floor I swear today is a sucky day


----------



## Dazed125

Kaiecee said:


> Just passed out on my bathroom floor I swear today is a sucky day

Aww no, hope you're ok? How are you feeling now? X


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm ok now thanks :) just putting Riley to sleep tomorrow were gonna work on a new sleeping schedule he sleeps really good just at the wrong hours


----------



## Panda.mommy

Kaiecee said:


> Just passed out on my bathroom floor I swear today is a sucky day

:shock:[-X:hugs:


----------



## BabyLove1111

Hi ladies! Does anyone know of any natural ways to get rid of nausea? I cannot keep anything down and I am getting killer headaches. Thanks!


----------



## Amy89

Get some ginger biscuits and tea. Ginger is great for sickness, I use it when I'm ill, and I've started with it today as ms seems to be starting! xx


----------



## Amy89

Oh my lord, I am SO hungry, but I have no idea what I want! I don't fancy anything at all, nothing seems appealing....I've got home made soup, salad, bacon, eggs, chocolate, crisps, bread, beans, tinned soup and I don't want ANY of it! 
I know what I don't want, but thats not really helpful! I thought I wanted chips and mushy peas from the chippy, but now I dont think I do...maybe i fancy curry sauce..maybe I don't. This is so bloody annoying, I've got a weird taste in my mouth too. Grrrr I'm so hormonal! Sorry for the rant ladies =(


----------



## mummytastic

Hello everyone i did a few tests yesterday and one today all were :bfp: :happydance:so i worked out ill be due on the 21st of december :help: lol cant wait seems soooooo long away 
no cravings yet tho tired loads been yawning all day today and been going to bed early lol. no sickeness yet so dont reall feel that pregnant yet other than im super bloated down there feel like ive stuffed ma face all the time :D

x

https://lb3f.lilypie.com/fyJ3p1.png
https://lmtf.lilypie.com/iagOp1.png


----------



## DrGomps

cinnamum said:


> Got my BFP on the 16th march had a emergency scan and so baby is due on the 1st December :D
> 
> Never had a winter baby before, I'm actually quite panicked about preparing xmas :( I've started my shopping already but I can't help but feel like the children will feel let down if I am unable to move about much during the holiday season :(

wow, 4 LO's you have your hands full!! I haven't even thought about what to do about Christmas. :dohh: though we are def not going anywhere...seemings how I am due christmas day. :haha:



SugarBeth said:


> Cinnamum - I'm excited for a Christmas baby! I know it'll be a bit of a challenge (I've never had a winter or holiday baby either) but I think it'll be a lot of fun. It's already the season of anticipation, how much more fun to add a baby to it!?
> 
> I plan to start buying Christmas stuff by September and get it all wrapped up and ready by October. Then put the tree up early this year in November (we usually wait until the first weekend of December, but I'll be really close to my due date then!) and have DH help out with decorations. Not going overboard this year, but it'll definitely still be exciting and not a let down for my daughter.
> 
> I don't want to take a newborn out in the freezing cold to visit a bunch of possibly sick relatives (holidays always means someone is sick!) so I'm still wondering what to do....have Christmas at other people's houses early, or just have them come to our house on or around Christmas? Probably the latter.

you sound very organized...def not good to travel with LO...especially during christmas/flu season.

MY DD is a november baby (november 2nd) and we took her to chicago and california mid January, so when she was about 2.5 months old...luckily she didn't get sick...not sure what I will do this time as I want to go travel to see family while I am on maternity leave, but not when the baby is really young. Plus, I need my hubby to come too as there is NO way I could travel with two by myself...



SugarBeth said:


> My ultrasound appointment is this week! The days are going by so slow on purpose, they know how anxious I am to see what's going on! Just gotta make it to Thursday.

so exciting!!! how far along will you be??? 



SugarBeth said:


> I get an ultrasound every pregnancy sometime before 8 weeks. I only have one ovary/tube from having ovarian cancer when I was 19, so they always check me to make sure I don't have an ectopic. I'm also hoping to see a heartbeat, as my last pregnancy ended in a miscarriage at 13 weeks. I'd love to be monitored a bit more so I'm not so clueless this time around, but I'm not sure what they'll say yet! Well, one ultrasound at a time!

sorry to hear about the cancer...do you have a doppler??? I used it with DD and it was a godsend...I could hear her hb everyday from 8w6d on until I started feeling movement. definitely gave me peace of mind!!



BabyLove1111 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know of any natural ways to get rid of nausea? I cannot keep anything down and I am getting killer headaches. Thanks!

I am going to try acupuncture this time around, acupuncture helped get me pregnant. also, ginger, b6 help. seabands can help too. 



Amy89 said:


> Oh my lord, I am SO hungry, but I have no idea what I want! I don't fancy anything at all, nothing seems appealing....I've got home made soup, salad, bacon, eggs, chocolate, crisps, bread, beans, tinned soup and I don't want ANY of it!
> I know what I don't want, but thats not really helpful! I thought I wanted chips and mushy peas from the chippy, but now I dont think I do...maybe i fancy curry sauce..maybe I don't. This is so bloody annoying, I've got a weird taste in my mouth too. Grrrr I'm so hormonal! Sorry for the rant ladies =(


I am so hungry too. I am nursing so currently eating for 3!! I actually lost a lb since I got my :bfp: so that means I need to eat more..though I swear my pants are tighter with all this bloating.



Kaiecee said:


> Just passed out on my bathroom floor I swear today is a sucky day

oh no! feel better hun!! I can't believe you have a 3 month old and are duffed!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ginger is good but I tried everything and nothing ever works I usually get morning sickness around 7 weeks right till the end but I'm already feeling it :(


----------



## mummytastic

Kaiecee said:


> Ginger is good but I tried everything and nothing ever works I usually get morning sickness around 7 weeks right till the end but I'm already feeling it :(


i was fine with my daugther i was only sick twice in ma whole pregnancy dont know if ill get that lucky this time round :D i used to suck mints :D to keep the nausea down xx


----------



## Panda.mommy

mummytastic said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Ginger is good but I tried everything and nothing ever works I usually get morning sickness around 7 weeks right till the end but I'm already feeling it :(
> 
> 
> i was fine with my daugther i was only sick twice in ma whole pregnancy dont know if ill get that lucky this time round :D i used to suck mints :D to keep the nausea down xxClick to expand...

limewater or lemonwater helps me alot. After drinking some water and geting rid of nausea i can eat already something more heavy like homemade warm food. :thumbup:

And lately all teaste waters are soooooo yummy :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

BabyLove1111 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know of any natural ways to get rid of nausea? I cannot keep anything down and I am getting killer headaches. Thanks!

I had morning sickness for 7 months with my daughter, but wouldn't take any meds. Here's what I used:

Peppermint Tea - helps a lot
Preggie Pops - these are great
Eating often - usually when your stomach is full, morning sickness won't hit as hard
Ginger ale - but I hated it by the time first tri was gone. It did work well though
Tried sea bands and the other kind of bands...P6 or something? Neither would help, they just ached my pressure points. 




DrGomps said:


> cinnamum said:
> 
> 
> Got my BFP on the 16th march had a emergency scan and so baby is due on the 1st December :D
> 
> Never had a winter baby before, I'm actually quite panicked about preparing xmas :( I've started my shopping already but I can't help but feel like the children will feel let down if I am unable to move about much during the holiday season :(
> 
> wow, 4 LO's you have your hands full!! I haven't even thought about what to do about Christmas. :dohh: though we are def not going anywhere...seemings how I am due christmas day. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Cinnamum - I'm excited for a Christmas baby! I know it'll be a bit of a challenge (I've never had a winter or holiday baby either) but I think it'll be a lot of fun. It's already the season of anticipation, how much more fun to add a baby to it!?
> 
> I plan to start buying Christmas stuff by September and get it all wrapped up and ready by October. Then put the tree up early this year in November (we usually wait until the first weekend of December, but I'll be really close to my due date then!) and have DH help out with decorations. Not going overboard this year, but it'll definitely still be exciting and not a let down for my daughter.
> 
> I don't want to take a newborn out in the freezing cold to visit a bunch of possibly sick relatives (holidays always means someone is sick!) so I'm still wondering what to do....have Christmas at other people's houses early, or just have them come to our house on or around Christmas? Probably the latter.Click to expand...
> 
> you sound very organized...def not good to travel with LO...especially during christmas/flu season.
> 
> MY DD is a november baby (november 2nd) and we took her to chicago and california mid January, so when she was about 2.5 months old...luckily she didn't get sick...not sure what I will do this time as I want to go travel to see family while I am on maternity leave, but not when the baby is really young. Plus, I need my hubby to come too as there is NO way I could travel with two by myself...
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> My ultrasound appointment is this week! The days are going by so slow on purpose, they know how anxious I am to see what's going on! Just gotta make it to Thursday.Click to expand...
> 
> so exciting!!! how far along will you be???
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I get an ultrasound every pregnancy sometime before 8 weeks. I only have one ovary/tube from having ovarian cancer when I was 19, so they always check me to make sure I don't have an ectopic. I'm also hoping to see a heartbeat, as my last pregnancy ended in a miscarriage at 13 weeks. I'd love to be monitored a bit more so I'm not so clueless this time around, but I'm not sure what they'll say yet! Well, one ultrasound at a time!Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear about the cancer...do you have a doppler??? I used it with DD and it was a godsend...I could hear her hb everyday from 8w6d on until I started feeling movement. definitely gave me peace of mind!!Click to expand...

I'm terribly organized when it comes to Christmas. I prepare for it most of the year! It's a big event for me. Last year I had everything ready by the end of November, so I'm sure I could do that again. I'm currently trying to figure out if I can throw a second birthday party for DD in July. That might be a bit much, but if I can throw a gender reveal at the end of it, I might do it anyway. 

I'll be exactly 6 weeks for my ultrasound. I really wish it was just a few days later so I could hear the heartbeat, as I'm probably going to JUST miss it by a day or two. I'm hoping they'll bring me in for a follow up. 

I don't have a doppler. I considered getting one, but I'd have to really research. From what I see, most don't pick up on the heartbeat until late first tri, which by then I won't feel the need to have one. I did find one that can read a heartbeat very early though, and have been looking into that. I really need the heartbeat reassurance now to about nine weeks. After that I can start feeling better.


----------



## Panda.mommy

I also love when all is absolutely perfect for Christmas. Last year it was our first for all 3 of us. We had an amazing three and all gifts we opened together on the Christmas morning \\:D/
I want our family to have some our own cute tradisions and all those things what i didn't have as a child :baby:


----------



## Panda.mommy

Im a bit bummed mommys :wacko:
Means my hubbys b-day is coming up on 17.may and it's also our 2 years meeting anniversary that i bought two tickets on paraplaning last year.

Now i'm confused should i or should i not go at this thing at all ? 
On 17 i should be 11+1 weeks.

Basically it's not so much high like airplane ride.. paraplans don't go so high. But if it would do something bad, i would never forgive myself. 

Aldo much say that i should go cause its still like as ''hiden'' pregnansy..

oh mummys, i'm confused :wacko:


----------



## SugarBeth

I would call the place and ask them what they recommend for first trimester pregnancies. If they say no, I wouldn't go. If they say yes, then it's up to you! I don't really know much at all about it to give more input than that.


----------



## Amy89

I agree with SugarBeth, definitely call and see what they say x


----------



## Panda.mommy

Yeah i thought to call there any how and also talk with my doctor about this :winkwink:


----------



## Picksbaby

Has ably one had a scan done yet?


----------



## Dazed125

Picksbaby said:


> Has ably one had a scan done yet?

I have at 5+4, we saw a little blob with a heartbeat - I cried!!!


----------



## Amy89

Picksbaby said:


> Has ably one had a scan done yet?

I want one, but not sure if I'll get one. Anyone have any moral arguments to perhaps being unsure about my LMP?


----------



## Kaiecee

No my u/s will be at least around 12 weeks or later which sucks 

Andyine have a remedie for no energy I'm so tired and dh still want sex at least 2/3 tesa day I'm gonna die lol


----------



## honey31702

I am so glad I am not alone in the morning sickness department, although I wouldn't wish it on any of you. Thanks for the suggestions, I've written them down and put them on my fridge! My doctor prescribed me an anti-nausea med called Zofran. They use them to treat nausea in cancer patients. I took one this morning and although it took a little while to work, it finally did. Was just able to eat some leftover spaghetti from last night and actually kept it down!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm already feeling sick when I wake up brushing my teeth is ever worse I gag all the time


----------



## honey31702

Kaiecee said:


> I'm already feeling sick when I wake up brushing my teeth is ever worse I gag all the time

I haven't had an issue with brushing my teeth so far. Mine is usually just a queasy feeling that is amplified by any strong smells. Cigarette smoke, dirty dishes, food cooking, etc. 

I think my MS may be brought on by my prenatal vitamins. I didn't take them for 2 days over the weekend and felt so much better. Took them again yesterday and today and like clockwork, I ended up sick.


----------



## Kaiecee

For prenantal vitamins I was told if they made me sick cut them in half and take one in the am and the other half in the pm


----------



## hels08

threw up today :-( new experience for me, never had it at all with my 2 girls, so weird! im telling myself its because this one is gonna be a boy lol


----------



## Dazed125

Kaiecee said:


> No my u/s will be at least around 12 weeks or later which sucks
> 
> Andyine have a remedie for no energy I'm so tired and dh still want sex at least 2/3 tesa day I'm gonna die lol

"Lucky" you!!! My OH has decided we can't have sex until the 2nd tri!!!!!


----------



## Dazed125

honey31702 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm already feeling sick when I wake up brushing my teeth is ever worse I gag all the time
> 
> I haven't had an issue with brushing my teeth so far. Mine is usually just a queasy feeling that is amplified by any strong smells. Cigarette smoke, dirty dishes, food cooking, etc.
> 
> I think my MS may be brought on by my prenatal vitamins. I didn't take them for 2 days over the weekend and felt so much better. Took them again yesterday and today and like clockwork, I ended up sick.Click to expand...

I changed when I took mine to just before bedtime - it's helped a little


----------



## honey31702

Breaking them in half or taking at bedtime both sound like good options. I figure if neither of those will work, I'll just have to pop my prenatals and Zofran together. =/


----------



## mummytastic

ive had no nausea but i did my food shopping today and i saw maryland cookies and actually drooled they were the first thing i opened as soon as i got through the door and i feel like i have eyes bigger than me belly mad myself a massive dinner (was drooling for this too lol) and then halfway through i felt so blown out. very annoying :growlmad: :D

https://lb3f.lilypie.com/fyJ3p1.png
https://lmtf.lilypie.com/iagOp1.png


----------



## BabyLove1111

honey31702 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm already feeling sick when I wake up brushing my teeth is ever worse I gag all the time
> 
> I haven't had an issue with brushing my teeth so far. Mine is usually just a queasy feeling that is amplified by any strong smells. Cigarette smoke, dirty dishes, food cooking, etc.
> 
> I think my MS may be brought on by my prenatal vitamins. I didn't take them for 2 days over the weekend and felt so much better. Took them again
> yesterday and today and like clockwork, I ended up sick.Click to expand...

My nausea starts the same way! Ugh, I just can't stand strong smells. The Zofran has not really helped me that much. I think I will try the ginger idea. :flower:


----------



## BabyLove1111

hels08 said:


> threw up today :-( new experience for me, never had it at all with my 2 girls, so weird! im telling myself its because this one is gonna be a boy lol


I'm with you there.. With my girl I was never sick, not even the slightest bit. This time I am full blown sick. I hope it means boys for us :)


----------



## hels08

fingers crossed babylove! its like being first time again, all these new things!


----------



## honey31702

I hope you're all able to find something that helps tame the nausea!! <3


----------



## lola85

I've not had any symptoms yet except abit of back ache! My cramps/twinges have gone too :( wish I 'felt pregnant' atleast then is know everything was ok x


----------



## Kaiecee

I have 3 boys and I'm sick the whole pregnancy the only upside to it is I don't really gain weight 

But I have a friend who was sick too and it was a girl all I know my crossing everything and hoping this time it's finally my girl :)


----------



## Picksbaby

Had hcgs taken yesterday was only at 20, either I've got my dates wrong and I'm very early pregnancy or its leading to miscarriage. Back tomorrow for more bloods if they've doubled everything's fine and its just early or a slow starter, late implanter. They said if it dint double it could be etopic! anyone know any signs of etopic? Core wish I could have a text book pregnancy like I did with my daughter!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I was told u have really bad cramping and sometimes it's aimed at either the left or right side but either way u would feel a lot of pain and know something's wrong u can also b very sick


----------



## Nat0609

Picksbaby said:


> Had hcgs taken yesterday was only at 20, either I've got my dates wrong and I'm very early pregnancy or its leading to miscarriage. Back tomorrow for more bloods if they've doubled everything's fine and its just early or a slow starter, late implanter. They said if it dint double it could be etopic! anyone know any signs of etopic? Core wish I could have a text book pregnancy like I did with my daughter!!

Signs are severe pain on either side that moves into the middle and prune juice like bleeding.

Rupture of the tubes will cause nausea, diarrhoea and possibly shoulder tip pain which indicates internal bleeding.

However, it's quite rare so try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## mummytastic

Has everyone had there doc appointments yet? Went to book mine and the cant get me in till 10th of may. Im 4weeks and 4days atm so by that tike ill b nearly 8 weeks then would have to wait for midwife appoinment after that? :dohh: is that still enough time? X


----------



## BabyLove1111

Picksbaby said:


> Had hcgs taken yesterday was only at 20, either I've got my dates wrong and I'm very early pregnancy or its leading to miscarriage. Back tomorrow for more bloods if they've doubled everything's fine and its just early or a slow starter, late implanter. They said if it dint double it could be etopic! anyone know any signs of etopic? Core wish I could have a text book pregnancy like I did with my daughter!!


Praying for you today :flower:


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all ladies...

Fingers crossed for you that you just got your dates wrong, but your little pea is OK...

I had to ring the hospital today as hadn't heard anything from the midwife, turns out my GP hadn't submitted the referral MEH, so she's done it all over again and I am told someone will contact me within weeks (I'm just gone 5 weeks) ... also had to go to hospital for my knee and I need an MRI scan but they won't do it until I am well past the 1st trimester so they had to book me in for June 17...

I've been feeling so tired, still cramping slightly, no spotting, some nausea and sore boobs.... sigh!


----------



## Pearls18

I'm not going to go to the doctor's until I am passed 6 weeks, I need to look at my work diary tomorrow so will probably book an appointment on Friday for 2 week's time just in case my doctor is busy. I wouldn't fret if the midwives are worried they'll fit you in, it's not like they do much first trimester, maybe call up in a couple days to see if they have a cancellation though.


----------



## Panda.mommy

Thank god this nasty tiredness has gone a little better cause my sweet grassegg :hugs: decided to not take good naps at home today :dohh:


I can also drink light coffe again :coffee: so might be that will also help to keep energy :flower:

But still maschine coffee smell is like :sick:


----------



## Pearls18

I'm studying a masters part time alongside work, I have a deadline next Tuesday when I turn 5 weeks, I am praying I can get the assignment done this week before the tiredness really hits in, by the time my next deadline is I should be out of first tri! Fingers crossed! i am definitely feeling pregnant already, which has really surprised me at 4+1 I don't remember it with DS I've always rolled my eyes at people saying they have early pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## Dazed125

Picksbaby said:


> Had hcgs taken yesterday was only at 20, either I've got my dates wrong and I'm very early pregnancy or its leading to miscarriage. Back tomorrow for more bloods if they've doubled everything's fine and its just early or a slow starter, late implanter. They said if it dint double it could be etopic! anyone know any signs of etopic? Core wish I could have a text book pregnancy like I did with my daughter!!

Thinking of you, good luck x


----------



## DrGomps

I got my first dr's appt on May 1st! Can't wait!!!

Also...here is my first bump pic!!

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/560178_10101757368990283_1608921951_n_zpsa3a8488b.jpg

and super excited to get this today! 

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1366206616900315_zps0d7b3abb.jpg


----------



## Panda.mommy

I feel so swollen :sad2: all last baby weight is like and balloon surrounding me :dohh: i have been eating also a lot but seems like too much !!

Im usually wearing a size 10 jeans and blouses but now as i got my sportsdirect delivery .. all seems so tight on me :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no picks, so sorry to hear that Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

My first appointment is on the 17th of may when I'm about 10 weeks


----------



## BabyLove1111

First appointment for me is the tenth of may and I will be around ten weeks.


----------



## SugarBeth

My doctor appointment is in the morning! So anxious that I can barely sit today. I really just want to see what's going on in there.


----------



## ipfee812

hi girls! i have been SOOOO ill :( doctors in the morning - hope i can manage the drive .. already lookinf forward to the end of nausea!! OH goes "do you think this is what they call morning sickness then?" on the 4th day of me throwing up and not being able to get out of bed! lol x


----------



## ipfee812

SugarBeth said:


> My doctor appointment is in the morning! So anxious that I can barely sit today. I really just want to see what's going on in there.

ohh i have dr in morning too! but only my general dr as she has my test results :) x


----------



## hels08

had a call form midwife today, got my first appointment 2 weeks today 1st of may, ill be nearly 8 weeks. its perfectly normal to wait ladies, as long as they see you by around 10 weeks then thats fine x


----------



## honey31702

The suggestion to break my prenatal vitamins in half has been a lifesaver!!! So far today, none of the out of control nausea! 

My next appointment is on May 22 when I hit 12 weeks. It seems so far away!


----------



## mummytastic

I told midwife today so just gotta wait for her to call bk and give me a date exciting:happydance: x


----------



## BabyLove1111

Good luck with all the appointments ladies!


----------



## lola85

Symptoms hit me today! Not kept anything down except water and mints since midday and sooo emotional this morning every time someone spoke to me at work I pretty much just cried lol sooo embarrassing!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so mad at dh today he really knows how to press my buttons that's for sure


----------



## mummytastic

Kaiecee said:


> I'm so mad at dh today he really knows how to press my buttons that's for sure

mines the same!!!! haha maybe its hormones.... secretly i just thing he wants to annoy me:growlmad: he keeps at me have you taken your vitamins.. yes. watch when you get in the tub... Yes. should you be doing that yes Yes YES!!!!:growlmad: i love him and its sweet but let me be man im not gonna break sorry rant over  xx


----------



## Kaiecee

It's ok now with dh had great make up sex lol


----------



## Panda.mommy

lola85, at least you got your symptoms and ...feel like pregnant ? what you was concerned before. 

:thumbup: Wish u still some better feeling with nausea !!


----------



## Panda.mommy

Finally hubby returns after a long week away.. can't wait to meet him at airport with our grassegg :yipee: only 4 hours more :hugs:


----------



## lola85

Panda.mommy said:


> lola85, at least you got your symptoms and ...feel like pregnant ? what you was concerned before.
> 
> :thumbup: Wish u still some better feeling with nausea !!

Yep! Not complaining just saying...


----------



## Dazed125

mummytastic said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm so mad at dh today he really knows how to press my buttons that's for sure
> 
> mines the same!!!! haha maybe its hormones.... secretly i just thing he wants to annoy me:growlmad: he keeps at me have you taken your vitamins.. yes. watch when you get in the tub... Yes. should you be doing that yes Yes YES!!!!:growlmad: i love him and its sweet but let me be man im not gonna break sorry rant over  xxClick to expand...

I quite like that OH is doing this, i like him being all protective and hes doing more chores!!

He also has an app on his phone and he's constantly telling me what the app said, yesterday he told me the app said we need to go bra shopping (it was right!!) haha


----------



## mummytastic

I do like it. Its just when he starts buggin me about silly stuff lol. But yeah mines doing more chores its quite nice he too the daughter this afternoon so i could have a nap mmmmmmm bliss hes a gd husband think its just my hormones :blush: lol
x


----------



## Kaiecee

My dh cooks most of the time for me cleans he's usually very caring and loving but yesterday was a bad day I guess


----------



## mummytastic

Hey ladies know this is prob not pregnancy related but i have major heartburn and no antiacids :( boo does anyone know what is a good home remedy i feel awful!! :cry:


----------



## lola85

I think milk is the best home remedy I know of! Have u tried that already?


----------



## mummytastic

lola85 said:


> I think milk is the best home remedy I know of! Have u tried that already?

no thank you i will try it :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

I read online if u drink milk it makes heartburn worse


----------



## lola85

Always works for me! It's the calcium that helps and it's calcium that is the active ingredient in most antiacids.


----------



## Kaiecee

I read online if u drink milk it makes heartburn worse


----------



## lola85

I just know it helps when I've got heartburn but like everything it won't work for everyone


----------



## hels08

i hurt so much today :-( pins and needles in my legs on and off all day, my coccyx , well my bum lol is so sore! i had a fall right onto my backside in august at work, it hurts every now and again, starting to think ill be in agony when i get a nice big bump! ok so thats my rant and feeling sorry for myself over lol! x


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> i hurt so much today :-( pins and needles in my legs on and off all day, my coccyx , well my bum lol is so sore! i had a fall right onto my backside in august at work, it hurts every now and again, starting to think ill be in agony when i get a nice big bump! ok so thats my rant and feeling sorry for myself over lol! x


Awe Hun hope its better soon and doesn't play up too much! X


----------



## hels08

im sure this big bar of chocolate will help!! hehe. how you doing lola?


----------



## lola85

I'm ok managed a 7hr coach journey today without being sick (mainly because I didn't eat lol) just can't wait for our 8week scan to see if everything's ok so far. Hard being home everyone keeps asking when were planning a family and I'm desperate to tell them haha so far I've just laughed it off! I ask after being married for 4months it's a reasonable assumption


----------



## lola85

Sorry hel pressed send too quickly! How r u back pain aside? Do the girls know yet?


----------



## hels08

aside from the sore bum and constant knackeredness im fine lol! not gonna tell them or anyone else until weve had 12 week scan. only person ive told is my boss and ive sworn her to secrecy lol! thought id best tell her really, if im ill or anything at work somebody needs to know whats going on x


----------



## Kaiecee

It's so weird cuz they say online it's the calcium in milk that makes it worse I just use Zantac that my dr prescribes


----------



## BabyLove1111

I use milk to get rid of heartburn too. Like lola85 said, it is a natural remedy because of the calcium. I learned about this in nursing school. But everyone is different and reacts in different ways to things.


----------



## lola85

Kaiecee said:


> It's so weird cuz they say online it's the calcium in milk that makes it worse I just use Zantac that my dr prescribes

The point was she asked for home remedy as had no antiacids. I don't suffer badly with heartburn but when I do I use milk as it has immediate effect but in some it could potentially make it worse depending how much acid your stomach produces after the milk has been consumed- this isnt a problem for me which is good as i cant take antiacids. Calcium is a main ingredient to most antiacids and when dissovled immediately it helps tighten the les preventing acid reflux. Zantac works in a different way it doesn't actually prevent the reflux it just reduces the acid level produced in the stomach


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> aside from the sore bum and constant knackeredness im fine lol! not gonna tell them or anyone else until weve had 12 week scan. only person ive told is my boss and ive sworn her to secrecy lol! thought id best tell her really, if im ill or anything at work somebody needs to know whats going on x

Yeah I had the same thought so my boss and supervisor knows! Lots of manual handling in my job so had to tell them really. Bet your girls will be so excited!!!! It's cool we conceived on same cycle after implant nice to have people in the same situation!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lola
Thanks for that info I didn't know that's what it did I was just trying to make a point in how thing are so confusing when u google things I get really bad heartburn but for some reason I seem to get lactose intolerant just when I'm pregnant will throw up anything dairy


----------



## Pearls18

Milk is great for heartburn, but bad for sickness- if you're being sick you should avoid dairy just after because you throw up the enzymes which breakdown dairy meaning you can have difficulty digesting it thus making you feel ill again, this is true of any sickness. So yeah if you have heartburn drink milk, but not if you've just been sick :flower: isn't pregnancy a riot lol.


----------



## lola85

Being lactose intolerant must be horrible especially when pregnant kaiecee! It's weird how much changes isn't is! 
My morning sickness (which always starts at lunch!) seems to be triggered by other people eating and the smell of meat! Weird! Lunch today with my friend should be fun &#128540;


----------



## Stillrokinit

I had a miscarriage a year ago. I Am currently 6 weeks 5 days pregnant. I have had a lot of bleeding and cramping but every ultrasound still shows a baby. I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks 5 days and everything measured perfect. Then one at 6 weeks 5 days and they baby only measures 6 weeks 0 days (4mm) they said it barely grew and had no heartbeat and should be bigger than it is. Am I going to miscarry? Has anyone had a similar situation with not much growth since first ultrasound. Also the ultrasounds were at two different offices. We definitely saw a baby this time! But no heartbeat and not much growth. I'm expecting the worst but is there still hope?


----------



## lola85

Stillrokinit said:


> I had a miscarriage a year ago. I Am currently 6 weeks 5 days pregnant. I have had a lot of bleeding and cramping but every ultrasound still shows a baby. I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks 5 days and everything measured perfect. Then one at 6 weeks 5 days and they baby only measures 6 weeks 0 days (4mm) they said it barely grew and had no heartbeat and should be bigger than it is. Am I going to miscarry? Has anyone had a similar situation with not much growth since first ultrasound. Also the ultrasounds were at two different offices. We definitely saw a baby this time! But no heartbeat and not much growth. I'm expecting the worst but is there still hope?

I'm sorry to hear about loss last year. I haven't been through anything like this but what did they say to you when they couldn't find a heartbeat? I hope it's just a mistake xxxxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes there is always hope until they say otherwise btw how much bleeding do u have? 

Lola
Pregnancy can suck I like milk but during all my pregnancies I become lactose intolerant and it sucks even when I have a craving for milk I always take the chance I won't get sick but boy do I pay for it later lol


----------



## Panda.mommy

I'm also back. Hubby came home and due to the work things we have gone to sleep so much early that i didn't have time to read forum for two days :blush:

Last pregnancy doctor said to take RENNIE :thumbup:


----------



## Kandidancer

When my friend had heartburn she ate a scoop of ice cream, that seemed to help her. I'm worried cos I cant drink milk, even as I baby I can't digest it. But am ok with ice cream. But I'm wondering if this will make a difference to the baby, it may be an excuse to have a scoop a day xx


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all, still going strong... only get nausea when a strong smell hits me... but I feel like my sense of smell is not normal right now hahaha

went to the shops today and looked at nursery furniture and push chairs, feeling very excited!

I have my first scan on May 14th (privately) I'll be around 8 weeks then I think, and then Im still waiting for the midwife to contact me....

How's everyone feeling?x


----------



## Pearls18

What kinds of prices are people paying for private early scans in the UK?


----------



## Dazed125

In Kent it's about £50 before 12 weeks x


----------



## Panda.mommy

I think i'm the only one who eats eats eats and eats..:wacko:


----------



## Dazed125

You're not panda, eating is the only thing that seems to help my sickness, I will have put on all my pregnancy weight by the end of the first tri at this rate!!!


----------



## lola85

MarineWAG said:


> What kinds of prices are people paying for private early scans in the UK?

It's between £60-£100 in Devon. I've got mine with ultrasound-direct.com x


----------



## Pearls18

Oh ok I need to shop around a bit, cheapest I have found is £75, £50 I could justify but not £75 I don't think as we are having a gender scan at 16 weeks. Can't imagine waiting till 12 weeks though :/


----------



## lola85

I just googled it Hun and looked for recommendations from others in my area


----------



## MrsP81

Im in Sussex but going to Tunbridge Wells, it was 49 pounds I think... the ones in Brighton were 90-100 pounds, and they do them from 7 weeks xx


----------



## Pearls18

I guess being London isn't helping me boo :(


----------



## Dazed125

MrsP81 said:


> Im in Sussex but going to Tunbridge Wells, it was 49 pounds I think... the ones in Brighton were 90-100 pounds, and they do them from 7 weeks xx

Are you using epau.co.uk?


----------



## Kandidancer

I've looked they're £99 in Sheffield, near where I live xx


----------



## Amy89

Hi ladies, sorry I've not checked in in a while, been busy and then just as I started to chill, morning sickness hit with a vengeance!! Feeling absolutely dreadful - even getting out of bed is too difficult :'( Got myself a UTI too, feeling very sorry for myself!!
Ooh early scans...I'm gonna be looking into that!


----------



## lola85

I didn't know this...I've just read it online and (not to jinx) it made me feel abit less anxious....

At 8 weeks as long as a healthy heartbeat is detected and measurements are ok there's a 98% chance of it continuing as a healthy pregnancy and by 10weeks it rises to a 99.4% chance :) 
At the moment I'm taking it day by day as I'm quite nervous about getting to 12weeks but this made me smile so thought I'd share it!


----------



## Panda.mommy

Feel better Amy89 :hugs:


----------



## Amy89

Thanks Panda! Been out for lunch with my parents & my mum forced me to drink about 12 pints of water...UTI pain has gone! I had a proper paddy about it being backwards because the problem is that I need a wee all the time, but she was right :) feel much better after a nice (yet child's portion!) carvery :D 
They're excited about my impending bump, I'm so relieved! This time last year she was all "Noooooo, don't make me a grandma yet!", I'm so glad she's happy for me :) 
How're you? Any sickness yet? X


----------



## MrsP81

Dazed125 said:


> MrsP81 said:
> 
> 
> Im in Sussex but going to Tunbridge Wells, it was 49 pounds I think... the ones in Brighton were 90-100 pounds, and they do them from 7 weeks xx
> 
> Are you using epau.co.uk?Click to expand...

Yes I believe that's what they are called :)

I couldn't find reviews, have you heard anything about them?? xx


----------



## Dazed125

I haven't but also intend to use them for an early sexing scan so would be interested to lnow how ypu get on. They are seperate from the hospital but Beneden is very good and I can't imagine the hospital would associate with them if they weren't good also


----------



## DrGomps

Stillrokinit said:


> I had a miscarriage a year ago. I Am currently 6 weeks 5 days pregnant. I have had a lot of bleeding and cramping but every ultrasound still shows a baby. I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks 5 days and everything measured perfect. Then one at 6 weeks 5 days and they baby only measures 6 weeks 0 days (4mm) they said it barely grew and had no heartbeat and should be bigger than it is. Am I going to miscarry? Has anyone had a similar situation with not much growth since first ultrasound. Also the ultrasounds were at two different offices. We definitely saw a baby this time! But no heartbeat and not much growth. I'm expecting the worst but is there still hope?

:hugs: hope it's a good outcome for you. When do you go back?


----------



## DrGomps

I had a private gender Scan and a 3D scan later. It was around $65 each. I don't think I would go for an early one since my dr does one and I prefer to have a medical clinician do the transvaginal. 

Afm. I am sick again. Got DD's cold. Wish I could take something besides Tylenol. Also, I threw a party for DH, which probably has lead to all the fatigue/exhaustion.


----------



## MrsP81

I hope you feel better soon!!!

I will let you know how I get on... Im hoping as I will be 9 weeks they will be able to do a normal scan and there's no need to do an internal one :) x


----------



## mummytastic

has anybody found that they have had a major spot breakout normally i never get spots now my face is popping them up all over the place and how are all you ladies doing with the nausea im now 5week 1day and the nausea is just staring to kick in urgh :wacko:


----------



## Pearls18

mummytastic said:


> has anybody found that they have had a major spot breakout normally i never get spots now my face is popping them up all over the place and how are all you ladies doing with the nausea im now 5week 1day and the nausea is just staring to kick in urgh :wacko:

Yeah, I'm prone to spots but have been using a topical solution that has fought off any breakouts for 3 months, until finding out I was pregnant had a bit of a mini breakout :( hoping it'll stabilise soon, my skin was fine last time.


----------



## GI_Jane

At what point should you start using stretch mark cream and can anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## Kandidancer

I felt sick from 5 w to 5 w 3 days now nothing. Hopefully Won't feel ill much anymore. I'm using cocoa butter all over as my best friend used this and hasn't got any stretch marks from both pregnancies. Fingers xed it'll work for me, if not I'll use Bio oil xx:flower:


----------



## Pearls18

I used bio oil last time, have cocoa butter this time. Sooner the better, doesn't need to be an expensive cream, it is just to try and keep your skin moisturised so it's more supple, it can't guarantee any thing. I used it religiously last time and I have some silver lines 3 years on.


----------



## Dazed125

Bio oil is very good, I already have some stretch marks from weight gain/loss and this has helped them fade a lot, it also doesn't have a strong smell - cocoa butter makes my nausea worse x


----------



## lola85

mummytastic said:


> has anybody found that they have had a major spot breakout normally i never get spots now my face is popping them up all over the place and how are all you ladies doing with the nausea im now 5week 1day and the nausea is just staring to kick in urgh :wacko:


Glad I'm not the only one! Had more spots in last 2 weeks than I did in my whole teenage years lol!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Mummytastic, I've definitely breaking out like crazy. Bleh. Can't wait for the pregnancy glow to kick in. :haha:

I've never used bio oil, but I've heard that it's good. My last pregnancy I used Palmer's stretch mark lotion which worked pretty well, although I should have put it on my inner thighs. I never knew I had any marks there until after the pregnancy.

I hope everyone's doing well. Bnb is actually letting me read all the pages today. Lately it's been a pain; not sure if it's the website or my computer.

I've developed an aversion to anything mint, but lately I haven't been able to get enough meatballs. No ms yet, so I'm eating a lot now just in case I can't in a couple of weeks. ;)


----------



## Kaiecee

I heard bio oil is good for spots I bought it but I don't ever use it


----------



## ipfee812

Spotty here too! Yuk! Early scan on thursday !! My doctor said sweet almond oil miked in a bit of warm water for stretch marks and whatever you do dont itch bbs or belly as that makes stretch marks worse! Back at work today still have 24/7 MS so this is going to be so fun! Lol
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## mummytastic

im having a bad day :cry: feel so miserable think its my hormones going crazy cant seem to get the feeling its all gonna go wrong out of my head even though everything seems to be fine DH has given lots of hugs and been reassuring but i just cant help it i just wanted to get it off my chest :sad2:


----------



## BabyLove1111

mummytastic said:


> im having a bad day :cry: feel so miserable think its my hormones going crazy cant seem to get the feeling its all gonna go wrong out of my head even though everything seems to be fine DH has given lots of hugs and been reassuring but i just cant help it i just wanted to get it off my chest :sad2:

Oh hun, it will get better. These darn hormones want us to feel miserable. Just take it easy and enjoy your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't feel good today no energy I think I'm gonna go take a walk with Riley and watch dh do his garden :)


----------



## amberjoy

Add me here! I am 3wks and 6days preggos :) My due date is December 31st! 
Feeling a little sick but other then that I have no symptoms :( Kinda wish I felt more.. This is my second pregnancy. My first ended in a miscarriage. So I am hoping for a sticky bean :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats amberjoy! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean.


----------



## wbee

I got my BFP on april 18 and am due December 19th. I can't wait for my first appointment on May 9th, and I will be having a scan as well.


----------



## amberjoy

wbee said:


> I got my BFP on april 18 and am due December 19th. I can't wait for my first appointment on May 9th, and I will be having a scan as well.

Woo congrats!! I can't make an appointment until tomorrow morning..my ob gyn office closes at 4:30pm :growlmad: Best wishes on your scan!!


----------



## Stillrokinit

DrGomps said:


> Stillrokinit said:
> 
> 
> I had a miscarriage a year ago. I Am currently 6 weeks 5 days pregnant. I have had a lot of bleeding and cramping but every ultrasound still shows a baby. I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks 5 days and everything measured perfect. Then one at 6 weeks 5 days and they baby only measures 6 weeks 0 days (4mm) they said it barely grew and had no heartbeat and should be bigger than it is. Am I going to miscarry? Has anyone had a similar situation with not much growth since first ultrasound. Also the ultrasounds were at two different offices. We definitely saw a baby this time! But no heartbeat and not much growth. I'm expecting the worst but is there still hope?
> 
> :hugs: hope it's a good outcome for you. When do you go back?Click to expand...

I go back tomorrow, hoping for the best


----------



## wbee

amberjoy said:


> wbee said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP on april 18 and am due December 19th. I can't wait for my first appointment on May 9th, and I will be having a scan as well.
> 
> Woo congrats!! I can't make an appointment until tomorrow morning..my ob gyn office closes at 4:30pm :growlmad: Best wishes on your scan!!Click to expand...

Thanks! They don't usually do scans on the first appointment, but the scheduler called me back and moved the appointment to earlier in the day so I could get a scan first. Not sure why she did that, but boy am I happy! I should be exactly 8 weeks that day.

I'll pray for you that you have a sticky bean :flower:


----------



## lola85

After finally getting symptoms and ms it's all gone again. I hate all this waiting around not knowing if everything's ok or not. Going to gp on thurs but think he will probably just refer me to midwives when I'm 8weeks. Starting to worry about my early scan too :(


----------



## wbee

lola85 said:


> After finally getting symptoms and ms it's all gone again. I hate all this waiting around not knowing if everything's ok or not. Going to gp on thurs but think he will probably just refer me to midwives when I'm 8weeks. Starting to worry about my early scan too :(

My symptoms come and go as well. My sisters have been too, and her doc told her that was normal. Please try not to worry so much. Maybe try and get a scan at your 8 week appt? If you ask for one, they may give it to you.


----------



## lola85

Thanks &#128515; had a mc at 7weeks a few years ago and I'm 7weeks tomorrow so just assuming the worst I guess! Got a scan booked for 4th may and ill be 8+3 (hopefully) so all being well ill feel better then x


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all, 

After a few days of terrible nausea Im back to feeling OK and half human

My skin is also a mess, like teenager messy! spots everywhere especially chin, chest and back... ah well.... what can be done 

I keep getting this pinchy pully ache in my tummy and try to reassure myself is just my womb stretching but getting very concerned about my scan in 3 weeks .... argh!


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry about symptoms there on and off and u will wish they will stay away once it's everyday and won't go away


----------



## cherrylips100

Hi, I just wondered how all the December mums-to-be are doing? I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow but think my first scan is still gonna be a few weeks away yet. Any of you seen your little beans yet?


----------



## MrsP81

Not yet cherry lips, I have my first scan on May 14th :) xx


----------



## Kandidancer

Hi, I'm 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow. I was feeling sick last week, but nothing this week. But I had brown discharge on Friday and Saturday so my dr has booked me for an early scan on May 1st. So to put my mind at rest I'm doing a pregnancy test every day ( i must have shares in them now). I keep getting a pulling feeling and also flutters in my tummy. But today far too much wind and bloating! Had a spa day yesterday with a facial and my skin feels fab, so I may treat myself to a face pack once a week. Hope other Decembers mums are well :hugs: xx


----------



## cherrylips100

Hope both your scans go well and that they don't make me wait too long!


----------



## hels08

wish i could get an early scan , driving myself mad not knowing if everythings ok! wish we were like the american ladies that get them more often, 12 weeks is such a long time to wait! mind you with my first daughter i had to wait until 20 weeks, nightmare! ah well only 5.5 weeks to go lol!


----------



## Pearls18

hels08 said:


> wish i could get an early scan , driving myself mad not knowing if everythings ok! wish we were like the american ladies that get them more often, 12 weeks is such a long time to wait! mind you with my first daughter i had to wait until 20 weeks, nightmare! ah well only 5.5 weeks to go lol!

At least we get it for free and don't have to pay insurance :flower: pregnancy is an expensive business in the states!


----------



## mouse_chicky

True that, marinewag. ;) 

My first scan is next Tuesday the 30th. I just want to get that far without anything happening. Like some others, I'm close to the point when I started bleeding with my miscarriage. 
Carry on little bean, "carry on, carry on". (fun.)


----------



## Stillrokinit

I went in today and the baby only grew 1mm from last ultrasound 6 days ago . Today it measures 5mm but there was a heartbeat of only 65 bpm help I don't know what to think.


----------



## Amy89

Got my diary midwife appointment today, crazy excited! Gonna try for an early scan - I'm driving myself around the bend here! 

Stillrokinit, what did they say about the growth/heartbeat? X


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so jealous of u all with early scans my dr. Doesn't care before 12 weeks if there is blood or spotting so no early scan for me :(


----------



## Amy89

Well I have not got an early scan as such - the midwife said they'd send me on May 24th for my 12 week scan...which thinking about it now is wrong, as I'll only be 10 weeks by then! Dunno what the logic is there!


----------



## Pearls18

Amy89 said:


> Well I have not got an early scan as such - the midwife said they'd send me on May 24th for my 12 week scan...which thinking about it now is wrong, as I'll only be 10 weeks by then! Dunno what the logic is there!

They can date you at that time, I think the range is 10-14 weeks that you can have your "12" week scan, depends on the hospital work load.


----------



## Amy89

Ahh right! She was saying oh yeah you'll be exactly 12 weeks by then, so at least if I'm not then there won't be a problem! I'm soo excited now :D


----------



## Kaiecee

I wish I could get a scan now lol


----------



## Dazed125

Me too, I need to work in a hospital or have a husband gyny  lol


----------



## Pearls18

Amy89 said:


> Ahh right! She was saying oh yeah you'll be exactly 12 weeks by then, so at least if I'm not then there won't be a problem! I'm soo excited now :D

If she thinks you're 12 weeks though it might be worth pointing out to her, just because it is better to have a scan at the end of first tri for your own peace of mind really :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Had too many of my craving so the mix gave me a sore tummy 

All I'm saying the last pregnancy I had my first scan at 19 weeks better be closer to 12 this time


----------



## cherrylips100

Have any of you got ms yet? I've just started feeling sick over the last few days


----------



## Amy89

I'll give her a call tomorrow, but if she can't change it & it turns out she's wrong I'll demand a scan when I'm actually 12 weeks :)

Cherrylips - major ms over here!! Feels like a bug, I have to keep reminding myself that I'm pregnant lol x


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what it is I'm have the worse tummy ache it's not like cramping just a really upset tummy and it really sucks


----------



## Dazed125

cherrylips100 said:


> Have any of you got ms yet? I've just started feeling sick over the last few days

I got mine at 5+3 but in the last week some days seem to be easing off x


----------



## Panda.mommy

Finally back.. these few days we had so much driving here there and things to do that i'm like cuu cuu soon :tease::angelnot:

Been looking for a perfect safety seat for grassegg cause she really gets whining in her baby safety seat.. she's big now and wants also to see outside the window :winkwink: now need to put some money aside and then soon enough to buy

Am also planning a surprise to hubby for his bday ( :-$ a small getaway from here to a beautiful countryside with a stay overnight in a Suite and romantic dinner for two.. and some cute things to do around there :thumbup:)


----------



## lola85

My ms comes and goes but seems to always be worse on a wed/thurs for some reason lol. Been to see my gp this morning and booked me in with midwife for next week can't wait starting to feel very real :)


----------



## ipfee812

Hope you are all doing well! I have an early scan in 2hours time! Whoopee! Should be between 7 and 8weeks x


----------



## lola85

ipfee812 said:


> Hope you are all doing well! I have an early scan in 2hours time! Whoopee! Should be between 7 and 8weeks x

Exciting good luck! I've got mine next week please let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck on ur scan let us know how it goes

Afm: Had a sore tummy yesterday. Anything I eat today hurts my tummy and ms has started dh made me a big breakfast pancakes bacon hashbrowns sausages just are some pancake and sausage and orange juice but it all came back up :(


----------



## ipfee812

https://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r778/ipfee812/scanpic_zpsd3f19da2.jpg

first scan! not much to see but here's my little bean mesuring in at 17mm :) and heard little heart beat too!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats it's so cute


----------



## lola85

Awwww wow has it made it more real? Looks so teeny can't wait for mine now! Did they confirm how far along you were? Did it take long to find hb? That's what's worrying me about mine! Congrats must be a great experience :)


----------



## hels08

ooo lola whens your scan! its all getting exciting isnt it! booking in appt with midwife on wednesday, would love an early scan but the ones near to me are wanting £100, i dont think so! im having to try and hide my belly, ive never shown with either of the girls until a few weeks after my 12 week scan but ive had a rounded bump for over a week now!


----------



## ipfee812

hehe she found it straight away and said it's mesuring perfect for 8 weeks and according to LMP i'm 7w4days so works out right :) definitly reassuring! and lovely to hear heart beat and see it beating on the screen


----------



## Kandidancer

I'm so happy and excited for you, I bet it was a great experience. I have my first scan next Wednesday xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> ooo lola whens your scan! its all getting exciting isnt it! booking in appt with midwife on wednesday, would love an early scan but the ones near to me are wanting £100, i dont think so! im having to try and hide my belly, ive never shown with either of the girls until a few weeks after my 12 week scan but ive had a rounded bump for over a week now!

I've got midwife next Wednesday too so excited to get everything started :) my 8week scan is on sat 4th may can't wait just worried there will be no hb x


----------



## Pearls18

I've booked a private scan for 8 weeks :)


----------



## Panda.mommy

yeeei ipfee812 :happydance: so cute beany.. congratz :baby::flower:


----------



## lola85

MarineWAG said:


> I've booked a private scan for 8 weeks :)

Exciting! When is it? X


----------



## Pearls18

lola85 said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> I've booked a private scan for 8 weeks :)
> 
> Exciting! When is it? XClick to expand...

May 17th but I think my husband is on duty so will need to put back another week argh :(


----------



## wbee

I have my first scan booked for May 9th and the days are crawling by sooo slowly. I just want to see my little dove and know that all is well.


----------



## Kaiecee

That sucks I don't even have one booked I really can't wait to get an appointment 

I've craved pizza for 3 days now I really hope dh will get me one today lol


----------



## SugarBeth

wbee said:


> I have my first scan booked for May 9th and the days are crawling by sooo slowly. I just want to see my little dove and know that all is well.

My 2nd ultrasound is on the 9th too! Its going so slowly! It's a hard wait to see how baby is doing.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow u have a 2nd u/s and I don't even have a appt for my1st


----------



## SugarBeth

Kaiecee said:


> Wow u have a 2nd u/s and I don't even have a appt for my1st

Yes, but my doctor is really careful with me and basically gives me any scans or early appointments I request. He first started seeing me when I had ovarian cancer at 19 and then saw me through my miscarriage at 13 weeks, so he watches me closely and listens when I say I want to come in early. 

And yet I'm here complaining that I have three weeks inbetween ultrasounds! Lol. Pregnancy after a loss is so worrying, but I think this next ultrasound will let me calm down and relax a lot. Hopefully!


----------



## amberjoy

Got my first appointment may 7th at 6 wks with the midwife :happydance: so far I'm feeling pretty good. A little sore breast, tired and I am getting some mild cramping. But it just goes on for seconds and it doesn't cause much discomfort. I am a little worried though because of the last miscarriage. I didn't even get to make it to my first appointment last time.. but! I have high hopes this time :) 

I hope everyone and their little peanuts are doing well! :D


----------



## MrsP81

I finally got my appointment with the midwife on May 15th, I will be 9 +3, and I booked a private scan the day before :)

xxx


----------



## foquita

hi everyone, can I join? :happydance: I'm so excited to finally be pregnant, think I'm due the 22nd though I have irregular cycles so will have to wait for my scan to be 100% sure! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Sugarbeth

That is really nice of ur dr. And I know it must be stressful for u after everything and here I am complaining again congrats u deserve this :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

happy weekend gals!


----------



## Pearls18

Midwife appointment week 9 May 24th, first official scan June 17th 12 weeks :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Got all my boys here this weekend it's gonna be fun can't wait


----------



## Kandidancer

Hi mummies and puddings, I've been out today and got a baby rocker and 2 cuddly toys, then came out of shop and cried cos I couldn't find my car! I was looking at the wrong side of the car park. My hormones must be kicking in now. I'm off out tonight for a meal with the OH family it's his dads birthday, so I'm designated driver now xx


----------



## BabyLove1111

Is anyone expecting there 2nd baby in December?


----------



## Kaiecee

Well it's my 2nd with dh but I have 2 other boys who I share custody with my x


----------



## SugarBeth

I am, I suppose. I have my 21 month old daughter Katie, and I have an angel who we lost in a miscarriage in January, so this is our second child that's going to come home with us.


----------



## amberjoy

Kandidancer said:


> Hi mummies and puddings, I've been out today and got a baby rocker and 2 cuddly toys, then came out of shop and cried cos I couldn't find my car! I was looking at the wrong side of the car park. My hormones must be kicking in now. I'm off out tonight for a meal with the OH family it's his dads birthday, so I'm designated driver now xx

I'm a little less emotional then my first pregnancy but I know how you feel lol I cried over a country song yesterday!


----------



## Amy89

amberjoy said:


> Kandidancer said:
> 
> 
> Hi mummies and puddings, I've been out today and got a baby rocker and 2 cuddly toys, then came out of shop and cried cos I couldn't find my car! I was looking at the wrong side of the car park. My hormones must be kicking in now. I'm off out tonight for a meal with the OH family it's his dads birthday, so I'm designated driver now xx
> 
> I'm a little less emotional then my first pregnancy but I know how you feel lol I cried over a country song yesterday!Click to expand...

Lol, I just cried at Britains Got Talent...and I cried yesterday when I was watching Glee (not even a vaguely emotional bit, they were singing Madonna, how embarrassing!)


----------



## Kaiecee

Got the worse toothache today :(


----------



## amberjoy

Amy89 said:


> amberjoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kandidancer said:
> 
> 
> Hi mummies and puddings, I've been out today and got a baby rocker and 2 cuddly toys, then came out of shop and cried cos I couldn't find my car! I was looking at the wrong side of the car park. My hormones must be kicking in now. I'm off out tonight for a meal with the OH family it's his dads birthday, so I'm designated driver now xx
> 
> I'm a little less emotional then my first pregnancy but I know how you feel lol I cried over a country song yesterday!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I just cried at Britains Got Talent...and I cried yesterday when I was watching Glee (not even a vaguely emotional bit, they were singing Madonna, how embarrassing!)Click to expand...

Haha good thing I haven't watched the latest episode of glee. The worst symptom I have right now is leg cramps..


----------



## Kaiecee

I knew I was pregnant because I became a cry baby again crying at all kinds of movies and shows lol


----------



## Amy89

I've just started laughing at myself now, it's getting ridiculous! I saw a piece on TV about a boy and his dog and they were best friends....cried like a baby!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol hormones do funny things


----------



## mummytastic

anyone else getting more thicker round the middle by the minute i feel like a porker already look: the first one is me at 4 weeks the second is it 6 weeks :wacko: i havent even put on any physical weight yet (ive been checking :blush:)
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-18 09.11.39.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3









2013-04-28 19.44.07.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kandidancer

Is it right that I am showing. I've got a bump, I'm normally quite slim and have quite a flat stomach. My sister says it could just be bloating and I will be back to normal soon, I'm not so sure. Can anyone tell me please. I'm a bridesmaid in August and at the rate by bump is growing its not going to fit at all. Also I'm going on a hen party to Spain in June and none of my summer clothes will fit. Feel quite low at the mo. my OH keeps joking we are having twins (scaring me as they do run in my family and it'll fall to either me my bro or my sis) xx :hugs:


----------



## Amy89

I'm the same hun, my tummy used to be flat, I don't know if just bloating but this was 2 weeks ago and it's slowly getting even bigger! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooooo ladies I've just found this thread , uve been hiding lol

:hi: I'm pip due Xmas day by lmp but I think it's the 28th by ov ,our second baby and soooo excited!


----------



## SugarBeth

Kandi - same here too. Just two weeks changed so much, I already look like I'm waaaay further than just 7 weeks! A third pregnancy will do that, though. I did a comparison picture the other day just to see how much has changed and wow, I hadn't realized it was so much until then!


----------



## Kaiecee

Is this happening to anyone else sometimes when I eat something I get a sore tummy and its really uncomfortable


----------



## Droplette

Hello! I may be joining you ladies! Got my BFP on April 13 and going off of my LMP, I should be due on 12/12/13!


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome droplette and pips baby bean x

Kaiecee - I had a big Sunday roast yesterday and felt exactly as you described after

Girls with bumps - post more pics - I wanna see


----------



## Kaiecee

My pain finally went away after throwing up 3 times and dealing with it for hours I'm gonna try to get an earlier appointment with my dr. Cause I can't deal with this every time I eat


----------



## pipsbabybean

Dazed125 said:


> Welcome droplette and pips baby bean x
> 
> Kaiecee - I had a big Sunday roast yesterday and felt exactly as you described after
> 
> Girls with bumps - post more pics - I wanna see

:hi: hun :)


----------



## lola85

I've been trying just eating little and often and I've kept abit more food down over weekend I think but was up at 6am being sick. Anything food related seems to make me sick from shopping in sainsburys to the smell of food cooking or making a sandwich and washing up after any food :(


----------



## ipfee812

lola85 said:


> I've been trying just eating little and often and I've kept abit more food down over weekend I think but was up at 6am being sick. Anything food related seems to make me sick from shopping in sainsburys to the smell of food cooking or making a sandwich and washing up after any food :(

same problems here! i do find eating little and very often does help.. i use sea bands too. I also struggle drinking water and juice :nope:
I also find fresh air helps alot! even if you don't feel like going outside.
Also anything fried or greasy gives me an upset stomach.. best foods so far are melon, bananas, plain activia yogurts, rivita with spreadable cheese, pasta and lentils oh and cereal such as special k with very cold milk :winkwink:
It's gonna be worth it ladies :hugs::hugs: when OH says how do you feel i just say "I'm powering through" lol, but week 6 I thought i was going to die :wacko:


----------



## pipsbabybean

ipfee812 said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> I've been trying just eating little and often and I've kept abit more food down over weekend I think but was up at 6am being sick. Anything food related seems to make me sick from shopping in sainsburys to the smell of food cooking or making a sandwich and washing up after any food :(
> 
> same problems here! i do find eating little and very often does help.. i use sea bands too. I also struggle drinking water and juice :nope:
> I also find fresh air helps alot! even if you don't feel like going outside.
> Also anything fried or greasy gives me an upset stomach.. best foods so far are melon, bananas, plain activia yogurts, rivita with spreadable cheese, pasta and lentils oh and cereal such as special k with very cold milk :winkwink:
> It's gonna be worth it ladies :hugs::hugs: when OH says how do you feel i just say "I'm powering through" lol, but week 6 I thought i was going to die :wacko:Click to expand...

I like that Hun "I'm powering thro"
I feels guilty I have no m/s not gonna knock it to much just yet tho
Still time lol


----------



## ipfee812

pipsbabybean said:


> ipfee812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> I've been trying just eating little and often and I've kept abit more food down over weekend I think but was up at 6am being sick. Anything food related seems to make me sick from shopping in sainsburys to the smell of food cooking or making a sandwich and washing up after any food :(
> 
> same problems here! i do find eating little and very often does help.. i use sea bands too. I also struggle drinking water and juice :nope:
> I also find fresh air helps alot! even if you don't feel like going outside.
> Also anything fried or greasy gives me an upset stomach.. best foods so far are melon, bananas, plain activia yogurts, rivita with spreadable cheese, pasta and lentils oh and cereal such as special k with very cold milk :winkwink:
> It's gonna be worth it ladies :hugs::hugs: when OH says how do you feel i just say "I'm powering through" lol, but week 6 I thought i was going to die :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I like that Hun "I'm powering thro"
> I feels guilty I have no m/s not gonna knock it to much just yet tho
> Still time lolClick to expand...

My MS didn't start till 6 weeks!! so yup still time for you but I definitly don't wish it on you!! My dr said women tend to get worse MS with girls and whatever it's a good sign all is going well x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I agree hun I had it with dd, I no every pg is different
This one def is lol
I feel nothing really although I'm cramps today buns moving the furniture around today lol


----------



## Pearls18

So rough today :( I never felt like this with DS and not so early on, I feel sick, headachy, tired and my hormones are so bad I just want to strangle anyone and anything! I can't help but compare this to DS. So much harder having a toddler this time around, not to mention work tomorrow and commuting for an hour on the tubes, dreading it :(


----------



## Kaiecee

So last night had the worst indigestion Hirt so bad then I was sick 3 times and hours laterit went away I'm now scared to eat don't want to feel that again 

On a good note Riley slept from 8:40pm to 8:30am what a good boy


----------



## BabyLove1111

Been puking since 5:30 AM. I hope this goes away by the second tri. Never had this with my DD.


----------



## lola85

Been sent home from work today as been sick all day cant keep anything down today :( will be worth it though! Wondering how im going to drink a pint of water before my scan on sat!


----------



## Dazed125

Hope u girls all feel better soon x


----------



## Droplette

thank you ladies! i'm really hoping to deliver a healthy baby in December!


----------



## hels08

so im off work, went to docs yesterday as pain in my back is horrendous! unsure if its from when i fell last year or if its pregnancy related so got to rest until ive seen midwife tomorrow, see what she says. if its this bad at 7 weeks what on earth will i be like in 6 months! oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## mummytastic

i feel so guilty all you ladies are suffering and ive only had the tiniest bit of nausea and it goes away as soon as i eat :blush: i was the same with my daughter think i was only sick twice in the whole pregnancy with her ive got my fingers crossed its gonna be the same this time xx


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> so im off work, went to docs yesterday as pain in my back is horrendous! unsure if its from when i fell last year or if its pregnancy related so got to rest until ive seen midwife tomorrow, see what she says. if its this bad at 7 weeks what on earth will i be like in 6 months! oh the joys of pregnancy!

Hope it improves for you soon and doesn't last throughout!!!!!
Been for first appt with midwife today and she made me see gp too they said I have hyperemesis :( small bit of urine I squeezed out showed ketones so back on Friday and if no better midwife wants me admitted for fluids (actually she wanted that today but gp said to try anti sickness meds first). The meds they have given me though make u drowsy and unable to drive which isn't very practical with DH being away :(


----------



## hels08

oh gosh im sorry lola, hope they work and you dont get admitted, whens your scan? isnt it this week? x


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> oh gosh im sorry lola, hope they work and you dont get admitted, whens your scan? isnt it this week? x

I read the info with the meds and said safety in early pregnancy unknown but if taken in late pregnancy can cause muscle stiffness, agitation, breathing problems etc in a newborn my friend who's a midwife has never heard of them being used in pregnancy so not taking them I'm just not happy they are worth the risk.
Got gp on Friday again to reassess but scan is suppose to be Saturday morning might have to rearrange as no way I can keep litre of water down at moment!


----------



## hels08

awww im so sorry, really feel for you. saw my midwife for first time today, got to see a consultant when i have my 12 wk scan about my back and she says its likely he may sign me off work so i could end up off for 6 months before baby even arrives, that pregnancy glow really isnt showing itself for us at the minute is it!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Just wanted to say hello. :wave: Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months!

I'm due Jan 10 but the peanut could very easily come early!


----------



## BabyLove1111

Had my first appointment yesterday! I am 8 weeks along. Has anyone heard the heartbeat yet? I got my hopes up thinking I would hear it but the doctor does not listen for heartbeat until 12 weeks. Oh well!


----------



## Kandidancer

Hi mummies and puddings had my early scan today. And they think I'm only 6 weeks pregnant. I beg to differ, but if that is the case I'm due Xmas day! I saw its heart beating on the screen which was great. I felt really ill yesterday but okish today, hope you're all well :hugs:Xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for my u/s


----------



## Dazed125

hakunamatata said:


> Just wanted to say hello. :wave: Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I'm due Jan 10 but the peanut could very easily come early!

Hi!! I'm actually due end of November but could easily be late so have sneaked into this thread too!!


----------



## Dazed125

BabyLove1111 said:


> Had my first appointment yesterday! I am 8 weeks along. Has anyone heard the heartbeat yet? I got my hopes up thinking I would hear it but the doctor does not listen for heartbeat until 12 weeks. Oh well!

I first saw the heartbeat at 5+4 but didn't hear it (on home doppler) till 9 weeks and heard it at the doctors office at 9+3. I hope u get to hear it soon x


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> awww im so sorry, really feel for you. saw my midwife for first time today, got to see a consultant when i have my 12 wk scan about my back and she says its likely he may sign me off work so i could end up off for 6 months before baby even arrives, that pregnancy glow really isnt showing itself for us at the minute is it!!!

Wow 6months off! On the bright side atleast you'd get lots of quality time with the girls before baby is due? But I really hope your pain doesn't last that long! 
I went to a&e last as still couldn't keep anything down tried the tablets but it made me gag. 
Dr in a&e wasn't very sympathetic and basically told me to get on with it didnt seem to believe i hadnt eaten or drank since sunday until he tested my urine and saw how many ketones were in it. Gave me an injection for anti sickness which helped abit but mainly made me drowsy and can already feel it wearing off :( 

I think the pregnancy glow is a myth!


----------



## Dazed125

I'm told the pregnancy glow comes in the second tri.....I'm holding onto the fact it may be true! Lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Dazed125 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say hello. :wave: Wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I'm due Jan 10 but the peanut could very easily come early!
> 
> Hi!! I'm actually due end of November but could easily be late so have sneaked into this thread too!!Click to expand...

TY for the welcome, sounds like we have our bases covered :haha: :friends:


----------



## hels08

bloomin eck lola, when are you back at docs then? do you think youll be admitted?


----------



## Dazed125

How are you coping with the pregnancy symptoms and a little one? I really admire all you ladies who are doing this. This is my first and sometimes I seem to struggle just looking after myself!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Dazed125 said:


> How are you coping with the pregnancy symptoms and a little one? I really admire all you ladies who are doing this. This is my first and sometimes I seem to struggle just looking after myself!!

I actually feel great! Knocking on wood that it continues. I was exhausted a few days ago, so I took a nap with LO during her nap time, and it worked out well. I'm sure it'll get a bit trickier when she becomes more mobile and I get more massive. She crawls now but of course she'll start walking...I try to stay pretty active and work out though so I will have a chance of keeping up with her :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Dazed125 said:


> How are you coping with the pregnancy symptoms and a little one? I really admire all you ladies who are doing this. This is my first and sometimes I seem to struggle just looking after myself!!

So far it's not as bad as I feared. Since she still takes a nap, I have a great excuse to take one every day. I made a safe room for her where she can safely play without me chasing her, so we go in that room when I'm feeling really sick. She's watching much more tv lately, but what are you going to do? I've been so sick lately and Blue's Clues really entertains her. Then I take her to the park or walk to the store, which the fresh air actually helps a lot with my sickness.

I think the roughest part is her refusing to cut back on nursing at all, and my nipples ache so badly. This is a little girl who refuses to be distracted away from what she wants, too! :haha:


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> bloomin eck lola, when are you back at docs then? do you think youll be admitted?

Back at drs this morning but I'm loads better that injection worked amazingly! Thought it wearing off because I was feeling really sick again but was able to keep small amounts of food and water down. Lost half a stone in the last week with this vomiting but atleast I won't need admitting now and should be ok for scan tomorrow :) 

How's the back pain hels? X


----------



## hels08

still the same, got to go back to work tuesday tho cos they arent paying me whilst im off and cant afford to be off! gonna try and hack it til my appt with consultant and see what they say x


----------



## Pearls18

hels08 said:


> still the same, got to go back to work tuesday tho cos they arent paying me whilst im off and cant afford to be off! gonna try and hack it til my appt with consultant and see what they say x

That's not legal hun, pregnancy illness should be treated as any other sickness but in fact it isn't allowed to be put on your record (sexual discrimination I think). What kind of contract do you have?


----------



## hakunamatata

MarineWAG said:


> hels08 said:
> 
> 
> still the same, got to go back to work tuesday tho cos they arent paying me whilst im off and cant afford to be off! gonna try and hack it til my appt with consultant and see what they say x
> 
> That's not legal hun, pregnancy illness should be treated as any other sickness but in fact it isn't allowed to be put on your record (sexual discrimination I think). What kind of contract do you have?Click to expand...

I suggest getting doctor's notes and presenting them to human resources. That at the very least will secure your job, even if you don't get paid for your time off.


----------



## Pearls18

Pretty sure in the UK you have to get paid sick leave (it does get cut off eventually but not for pregnancy) you can be signed off for the whole of your pregnancy, you'd get sick pay until week 29 then start maternity. Unless you're in a casual contract I don't know what the law states then.


----------



## hels08

i dont qualify for sick pay, you have to earn a certain amount of money per week and i dont because im only part time so i dont qualify, ive looked on the government website and its correct unfortunately x


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> i dont qualify for sick pay, you have to earn a certain amount of money per week and i dont because im only part time so i dont qualify, ive looked on the government website and its correct unfortunately x

That's rubbish! When is your appt with consultant? Hope it improves soon xxx


----------



## hels08

theyre making the appt for when i go for scan, so about 4 weeks, dont know date yet got to wait for letter. how are you today hun? x


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> theyre making the appt for when i go for scan, so about 4 weeks, dont know date yet got to wait for letter. how are you today hun? x

I'm much better thanks anti sickness is working well only vomited once today! Feel much more human! Got scan tomorrow so fingers crossed everything's ok xxx


----------



## Kandidancer

Hi, just be reading this post re sick pay. And my firm don't pay sick pay. I felt really rough on Wednesday and I work in a busy department on my own and customer facing, I kept feeling light headed and faint. If we have a day off we have to take it unpaid or use a holiday for it. And I work 210 hours a month! :hugs:Xx


----------



## hels08

thats what we have to do aswell kandidancer, they wouldnt let me use annual leave tho cos they have to have at least 2 weeks notice for any holiday days, really cant wait to get out of there, i love my job dealing with the customers but management are being awful lately! roll on maternity lol


----------



## Pearls18

I'm pretty sure in the UK sick pay is a legal right, I will look into it, when you 'go on the sick' that's actually paid by the government via work. I've never known anyone not get paid for bring ill unless it's cash in hand type stuff?


----------



## Kandidancer

I know hels my friend has worked out I can leave mid September. But I'm wanting to work til mid November ( depending how big or fed up I get) then I'm taking a year off. But I've been told that you can have 13 months off. So I may have that off then I don't go back until Jan 2015!!!! That would be fab :hugs:Xx


----------



## lola85

Got my 8week scan today! Sooo nervous but after being so ill this week I'm really glad I booked it (and can keep water down for it!) 
All I want today is a string heart beat and a good sized sticky on the screen and ill be a very happy lady! Xx


----------



## Dazed125

Good luck Lola, will look forward to seeing your pic x


----------



## lola85

Just back from scan! All ok saw heart beat and all looks ok. Only thing is she said I'm
only measuring 6+3 when I should be 8+3! So now due Christmas Day!
6+3 takes me back to ovulation day which is abit odd??? 
Bit disappointed in a way as feel like I'm not getting anywhere now and I'm right back so early with lots of risks ahead of me :(


----------



## Dazed125

lola85 said:


> Just back from scan! All ok saw heart beat and all looks ok. Only thing is she said I'm
> only measuring 6+3 when I should be 8+3! So now due Christmas Day!
> 6+3 takes me back to ovulation day which is abit odd???
> Bit disappointed in a way as feel like I'm not getting anywhere now and I'm right back so early with lots of risks ahead of me :(

I'm glad you got too see the heartbeat

Are you sure about when you ovulated?

When I had my nine week scan the sonographer said it is impossible to accurately date the baby before 9 weeks by measurements. He showed me this by then taking 3 different measurements of the baby at different angles and they all showed slightly different dates. 

If its of any comfort your risk is supposed to reduce dramatically once you have seen a viable embryo with a heartbeat x


----------



## Kaiecee

Ms has kicked in big time today and I'm so tired


----------



## Kandidancer

I know what you mean Lola I'd worked it out that the day of my scan I was 7 weeks, but the baby measured 2.4mm and she said I was only 6 weeks along. Which doesn't work out to me. So I'm waiting for my 12 week scan and see if anything changes then. Xx:hugs:


----------



## MrsP81

Hi ladies how is everyone?
Im hanging in there, feeling super tired... not having a scan until May 14th and just need to see the little bean is OK... keep doing tests every week to make sure all OK (I know this is completely crazy but can't help myself)

Hope you're all good and those in the UK enjoy the bank holiday weekend x


----------



## lola85

Dazed125 said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Just back from scan! All ok saw heart beat and all looks ok. Only thing is she said I'm
> only measuring 6+3 when I should be 8+3! So now due Christmas Day!
> 6+3 takes me back to ovulation day which is abit odd???
> Bit disappointed in a way as feel like I'm not getting anywhere now and I'm right back so early with lots of risks ahead of me :(
> 
> I'm glad you got too see the heartbeat
> 
> Are you sure about when you ovulated?
> 
> When I had my nine week scan the sonographer said it is impossible to accurately date the baby before 9 weeks by measurements. He showed me this by then taking 3 different measurements of the baby at different angles and they all showed slightly different dates.
> 
> If its of any comfort your risk is supposed to reduce dramatically once you have seen a viable embryo with a heartbeat xClick to expand...

To be honest I'm not sure when I ovulated I wasn't well so didnt track and BFP came as a surprise that month! I do have regular 28day cycles usually with O on 14th day which would have been 20th March. Sonographer makes me 6+3 today and actually 6weeks 3days ago was exactly 20th march? 
I'm just frustrated as feel like I'm not getting anywhere and still have 6weeks worry ahead until 12week scan when I thought it was only 3weeks!


----------



## Pearls18

lola85 said:


> Dazed125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Just back from scan! All ok saw heart beat and all looks ok. Only thing is she said I'm
> only measuring 6+3 when I should be 8+3! So now due Christmas Day!
> 6+3 takes me back to ovulation day which is abit odd???
> Bit disappointed in a way as feel like I'm not getting anywhere now and I'm right back so early with lots of risks ahead of me :(
> 
> I'm glad you got too see the heartbeat
> 
> Are you sure about when you ovulated?
> 
> When I had my nine week scan the sonographer said it is impossible to accurately date the baby before 9 weeks by measurements. He showed me this by then taking 3 different measurements of the baby at different angles and they all showed slightly different dates.
> 
> If its of any comfort your risk is supposed to reduce dramatically once you have seen a viable embryo with a heartbeat xClick to expand...
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure when I ovulated I wasn't well so didnt track and BFP came as a surprise that month! I do have regular 28day cycles usually with O on 14th day which would have been 20th March. Sonographer makes me 6+3 today and actually 6weeks 3days ago was exactly 20th march?
> I'm just frustrated as feel like I'm not getting anywhere and still have 6weeks worry ahead until 12week scan when I thought it was only 3weeks!Click to expand...

It's a bit strange you're exactly 2 weeks behind, I wonder if for whatever reason he did it by conception instead? I would stick to your LMP date till your dating scan.


----------



## cherrylips100

Is anyone having a scan around the 20th of May? That's when I have my first and thought it would be cool to see if anyone else has their appointments that week


----------



## SugarBeth

Not quite, mine is this coming week on the 9th.


----------



## Dazed125

Mine is the 21st x


----------



## cherrylips100

Soo jealous that so many of you have had yours already.Dazed, your avatar is so cute!


----------



## Amy89

Mines May 24th!


----------



## Dazed125

Thanks cherrylips, this is my first, we were too impatient so paid for an early private scan, IMO well worth the money but I'm very anxious and very impatient!!!! Hope the time passes quickly until your scan x


----------



## Pearls18

I have my private scan on May 16th.


----------



## BabyLove1111

My doctor won't give me an ultrasound until I'm 16 weeks :-/


----------



## cherrylips100

Thank you, its only a couple of weeks away so I cant really complain. :O 16 weeks is crazy though, why the long wait?!


----------



## BabyLove1111

cherrylips100 said:


> Thank you, its only a couple of weeks away so I cant really complain. :O 16 weeks is crazy though, why the long wait?!

I have no idea why she is waiting so long this time! With my last pregnancy I had one at 12 weeks. This is a high-risk pregnancy and I feel so nervous waiting so long. I want to ask for an earlier scan but I don't know if she will :wacko:


----------



## letdoit

i got BFP on 15 April 2013, im due 24th Dec 2013


----------



## cherrylips100

When do women usually have their first scan in the US? 16 weeks seems an unusually long time! Hope it goes quickly for you


----------



## cherrylips100

When do women usually have their first scan in the US? 16 weeks seems an unusually long time! Hope it goes quickly for you


----------



## Kaiecee

My first one with my last pregnancy was at 18 weeks way too long it was when I found out the sex too I hope to get an early one this time


----------



## SugarBeth

cherrylips100 said:


> When do women usually have their first scan in the US? 16 weeks seems an unusually long time! Hope it goes quickly for you

In my area it's normally 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Kaiecee

How's everyone and their food cravings as of now I crave spaghetti garlic bread and cheese tacos and cheese pizza lol


----------



## lola85

I've still got food aversions rather than cravings! Only things I can eat are bagels chicken and yogurt lol


----------



## Kandidancer

Kaiecee said:


> How's everyone and their food cravings as of now I crave spaghetti garlic bread and cheese tacos and cheese pizza lol

I don't know if they are actually cravings but I'm really enjoying potatoes, bread, dolly mixtures and crisps. (not on the same plate tho). :hugs:Xx


----------



## sobroody

cherrylips100 said:


> Is anyone having a scan around the 20th of May? That's when I have my first and thought it would be cool to see if anyone else has their appointments that week

my first scan is 21st may :) should be 11+5 give or take a few days :)


----------



## Amy89

I'm loving anything plain and savoury! Crisps, bread, hash browns! Totally gone off garlic :( and most things sweet...chocolate tastes vile :'( noooooooooooo!


----------



## Kandidancer

My friend enjoyed savoury with both pregnancies and she had girls. She thinks I'm having a girl with my current likes. I wonder if this is actually true or a total coincidence:hugs:Xx


----------



## Dazed125

Same scan date as mine sobroody! Exciting! X


----------



## cherrylips100

Sounds like there will be a few of us having our scans the end of the month then :) I've also been craving crisp ,noodles, bread and fries, basically anything bland. The thought of eating anything with a tang to it just seems nasty!


----------



## Kaiecee

Not feeling so hot today have been getting more m/s everyday


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all, felt OK today but have had a very sore lower back ouchy... and still super super tired sigh


----------



## DrGomps

I think cravings aren't related to gender...I am craving protein and greasy food....no sweets...


It was the same with DD...wonder what the sex will be...my first scan is in 4 days! :dance:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope ur all ok ladies,, I'm havin browny cm, gosh it's annoying I no it's normal but arghh worry x


----------



## Amy89

Kandidancer said:


> My friend enjoyed savoury with both pregnancies and she had girls. She thinks I'm having a girl with my current likes. I wonder if this is actually true or a total coincidence:hugs:Xx

Hope so, I'm secretly rooting for a girl!


----------



## Amy89

I have a question.. I've been getting quite strong period pain type pains yesterday and today. No bleeding but made my eyes water a bit this morning. Normal? Not mentioned it to OH, don't want to worry him for no reason :/


----------



## cherrylips100

I've read quite a few posts about women having period type pains, I guess its just your body stretching. If theres no bleeding then i'm sure its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kaiecee

Is anyone tired I feel so exhausted


----------



## sobroody

Kaiecee said:


> Is anyone tired I feel so exhausted

i have been so exhausted since about 5 weeks. every day has been a struggle. but the past 2 days i have felt just tired and haven't had a nap despite being mega busy.. i was getting worried but i've heard babys heartbeat tonight very strong so everything seems ok,

Hope you get your energy back soon, it's so hard. 

He/she will be worth it :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope it's a she lol 

Anyone else bloated I look like im already 5 months pregnant lol


----------



## Dazed125

Oooooh you're brave to say out loud what you would prefer, I've said I'd prefer a boy and people look at me like I've said I'm going to murder someone because its only acceptable to say you don't mind - in actual fact I am happy either way but if people could chose most people would know if that was pink or blue surely....

My bloat is terrible - but I think it's mainly because I'm eating so many carbs to stop the nausea! Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Kaiecee

The reason I say I hope it's a girl is because I have 3 boys it would be nice for a different expierence and I'd love it anyway it came out girl or boy but I'd like it to be a girl I don't want to have anymore after this one and if it was a boy it might tempt me another try :)


----------



## Droplette

Blah, is the first trimester over yet lol.


----------



## Kandidancer

I know how you feel Droplette. I thought I was lucky I'd only had a bit of nausea in the first week. Today good god I feel rough. I've not made it to work yet. I've been in bathroom since 06:45 dry heaving. I've sipped water that's not good either. Hopefully I will perk up in a little while. I've also sobbed today my nipples have got larger, and looked very strange. :hugs:Xx


----------



## lola85

I got my appointment through for 12week scan today. Roll on 30th May! And hopefully ms will be finished!


----------



## hels08

got my appt today aswell, 6th june, ill be 12wk 5days, so glad to finally have a date!


----------



## Kaiecee

Am I the only one with no u/s appointment ?


----------



## Kandidancer

Kaiecee said:


> Am I the only one with no u/s appointment ?

I've not got my 12 week one set up yet. I've just transferred drs, as I was quite naughty and stayed with my old ones (as they were closer to work) so now I've got one where I live. I've got to wait until my docs have been sent up. Bored of waiting already :hugs:Xx


----------



## Kaiecee

It's driving me crazy not having my appointment!

I'm a little bad I actually have 2 drs cuz I'm moving I wasn't sure which was gonna be better so I'm gonna wait and see which one i choose which will depend on how nice they treat me


----------



## hels08

been back to doctors today, been signed of for 6 weeks!!!! what am i going to do with myself!


----------



## SugarBeth

After three long weeks of waiting, my ultrasound is finally tomorrow morning! Just have to get through today yet.


----------



## Kandidancer

SugarBeth said:


> After three long weeks of waiting, my ultrasound is finally tomorrow morning! Just have to get through today yet.

All the best for tomorrow, you lucky thing xx:hugs:


----------



## Droplette

had my scan today! doctor pushed my due date back to December 15th. My birthday is December 7th so this baby is going to be the best birthday present!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck for ur ultrasound tomorrow :)


----------



## Kandidancer

Droplette said:


> had my scan today! doctor pushed my due date back to December 15th. My birthday is December 7th so this baby is going to be the best birthday present!

Love your picture, my date has been pushed back a week too,to Xmas day! Your pic is very clear, my pic was a pole but I was ony 6 weeks. Congratulations xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> been back to doctors today, been signed of for 6 weeks!!!! what am i going to do with myself!

oh no hope your ok?! take it easy and just enjoy some time with your guys before baba arrives :)


----------



## hels08

im going to dont you worry! haha. how are you my lovely? x


----------



## SugarBeth

Update on my scan: Baby is doing perfectly! We got to see and hear the strong heartbeat and baby is measuring right on time!!

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/bay_zpsc73b89e3.jpg


----------



## BabyLove1111

SugarBeth said:


> Update on my scan: Baby is doing perfectly! We got to see and hear the strong heartbeat and baby is measuring right on time!!
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/bay_zpsc73b89e3.jpg

Awww, love the pic :)


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats sugarbeth x


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats 

They changed my appointment from the 17th to the 24th :(


----------



## Happymimi81

Bfp 28 march due 10/12/13


----------



## Dazed125

Welcome happy x


----------



## Happymimi81

Thank you xx


----------



## lola85

hels I'm ok thanks just waiting to hopefully get to 12weeks! Sickness still the same :( how's you? X


----------



## Kaiecee

Ms is really bad I've even started my lactose intolerant while I'm pregnant which really sucks everything I eat makes my tummy hurt today


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all!

How is everyone getting on? Im 9 weeks tomorrow :) I have a scan booked for tuesday and I am terrified... keep having nightmares that there is going to be no heart beat or no baby, and really getting myself into a bit of a state...

I seem to have lot my morning sickness and the only symptom I have right now is sore boobs, so I know this is stupid but I feel even more worried as I seem to be loosing symptoms :(


----------



## cherrylips100

I know what you mean, I don't think I'll fully believe there's a baby in there until I see it with my own eyes. Good luck with your scan :)


----------



## hels08

im the same! even though i have two daughters already im still petrified theyll tell me theres no heartbeat, got 3 1/2 weeks to wait yet until my scan! grrrrr


----------



## MrsP81

We booked an early one as there was no way we could wait until week 12... Im just desperate to see something and make sure all is good x


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy Mother's Day to all the mommies


----------



## BabyLove1111

Is anyone showing yet? Last pregnancy I didn't show until 6 months and this time I already feel like I am. Hope everyone had a lovely mothers day :)


----------



## hels08

oh yes im huge lol! im like i was with my other 2 at like 4-5 months, im struggling to hide it, not telling anyone til 12 wk scan but its getting difficult! OH is convinced theres 2 in there!


----------



## Amy89

I'm showing! To the point that I've had to move to maternity jeans and people are asking me when I'm due! Gonna be huge by December


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm showing, and it's finally not just bloat. My uterus is now about an inch above my pelvic bone, though the bloat definitely adds to it by night time. I feel HUGE! I'm glad everyone already knows I'm pregnant because I don't think I could hide it at this point already.


----------



## MrsP81

Anyone know of anything I can take for cold? I have the sniffles and shivering badly :(


----------



## hels08

not sure hun as medications normally off limits. in my last pregnancy i had hot lemon and honey and that seamt to help xx


----------



## Pearls18

MrsP81 said:


> Anyone know of anything I can take for cold? I have the sniffles and shivering badly :(

Unfortunately most cold medicines are completely off limits, hot lemon and honey and paracetamol you can have. You can't even use those nasal decongestants!


----------



## BabyLove1111

MrsP81 said:


> Anyone know of anything I can take for cold? I have the sniffles and shivering badly :(

I was just about to ask the same thing. I have a terrible cold. I hope you feel better soon hun :)


----------



## MrsP81

So Paracetamol is fine? I may have to make do with that and milk plus honey :(


----------



## Kaiecee

It seems like everything I eat gives me an upset Stomache is anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## Pearls18

Paracetamol is fine, ibuprofen is not.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Nothing worse than being ill and not being able to take something for it, I feel for u ladies :hugs:


----------



## lola85

I'm still suffering with hyperemesis sent home from work again yesterday fortunately they are being so good. I usually love my food but at the moment I'm barely eating anything. The constant nausea and vomiting is really starting to get me down :( on the bright side I've lost 11lbs in 2weeks so I'm at my goal weight for the diet I was on before I got BFP.


----------



## hels08

awww lola thats not good, is there nothing they can do for you?


----------



## lola85

not really. Im tring to take meds only when I really need them but by then they make me sick. Got drs again on friday and work told me to have the week off. Couldnt get appointment at my normal surgery though so sending me to there other surgery and dr there is crap. Really inexperienced and has to check stuff with her supervisor all the time which I dont mind but shes really dismissive of hyperemesis and will just tell me to get on with it. Last time I saw her I had to fight to have my urine sample sent away (midwife asked for it) but dr said no, didnt bother reading my notes just made me feel over dramatic.
Hows your back pain? xx


----------



## hels08

same really, bloomin painful, im managing but dreading when i get really big cos the extra weight isnt going tot help. not used to this at all, with my other two ive just fallen pregnant and given birth, never had any kind of symptom or problem, grrrrr lol! just cant wait for scan now, i just wanna know theres a heartbeat! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi ladies! Haven't been on here in a while. Hope everyone is doing okay. :flower:


----------



## lola85

Just home from hospital was admitted for fluids and vitamin infusion. Feeling loads better now and they changed my anti sickness meds too so fingers crossed the hyperemesis is now controlled :)


----------



## Pearls18

Had a scan yesterday, everything looking fine :)


----------



## DrGomps

Lola, Sorry about the hypermesis...

Marine..yay for a good scan!!

Hope all the rest of you ladies are well...I know i haven't posted in here alot..I have been a bit overwhelmed will all the diff december groups...
but a week ago I had my first scan..and I am expecting QUADS!!! :shock:

theres a good chance we will lose one of the babies that is measuring small and has a weaker heartrate...but for now...theres 4...I have another scan next week...


----------



## cherrylips100

Marine, glad your scan went well, mine is on monday eek
Lola, hope your sickness improves, I can't imagine what its been like for you
DrGomps, been stalking your thread in the first tri forum, hope you and your babies are doing well


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope you're feeling better, lola.

Yay for a good scan, marinewag!

Congrats, Dr. Gomps! What a miracle.


AFM, I can't stop eating. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill be gone for a while dh has Been arrested and I need to be there for him and my family best of luck till I'm back


----------



## pipsbabybean

mouse_chicky said:


> Hope you're feeling better, lola.
> 
> Yay for a good scan, marinewag!
> 
> Congrats, Dr. Gomps! What a miracle.
> 
> 
> AFM, I can't stop eating. :dohh: :haha:

I no that feelin Hun, I'm eating everything in sight, n then I get an aversion to it , lol random


----------



## DrGomps

mousechicky...I am eating tons too! From the guidelines I need to gain 1-2 lbs per week. :dohh:

Kaicee oh no! Hope everything is okay soon!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: kaicee. I couldn't even imagine what you're going through. :(


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all, I had my 9 week scan and everything was fine, was measuring a bit bigger than we thought :) at 9+3 so need to change my tracker.

Went to the midwife and have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks eeek 

Hope everyone is OKx


----------



## sobroody

Hi ladies, I've not been here for a while,how are you all? 

Who has scans this week? Mines Tuesday :) Finally!! My sickness and exhaustion has gone and I feel almost normal! It's very strange. I was worried but little baby has got a heartbeat in there so fingers crossed everything is well.
:)


----------



## cherrylips100

i've got my first scan tomorrow, very excited and nervous! My nausea seems to have gone now too, glad I'm not the only one as I was getting a little worried. Good luck to everyone having scans this week! :)


----------



## DrGomps

yay for scans this week! I have my second scan on friday...really curious to see how many are in there...


----------



## Amy89

Wow, a lot has happened since I last checked in!! DrGomps, I can't imagine what ogre going through, I saw you on another thread - I hope you're doing ok :)
AFM, I've been off here a lot, my little sisters been rushed into hospital with severe throat infection, so I've been spending a lot of my time with her...got my first scan on Friday, can't wait to see our Squidgy swimming around in there! Quick question for UK ladies - I'm certain ill only be 10 weeks, but have also got the NT Down's syndrome scan booked for Friday too - if I am right and I am only 10 weeks, should I push to get another at around 12 weeks? As I know the research is only between 11 and 14 weeks? I don't want to get pushed into not having the scan, or having inaccurate results from it because the stupid NHS is on it's arse :/ xx


----------



## lola85

Amy89 said:


> Wow, a lot has happened since I last checked in!! DrGomps, I can't imagine what ogre going through, I saw you on another thread - I hope you're doing ok :)
> AFM, I've been off here a lot, my little sisters been rushed into hospital with severe throat infection, so I've been spending a lot of my time with her...got my first scan on Friday, can't wait to see our Squidgy swimming around in there! Quick question for UK ladies - I'm certain ill only be 10 weeks, but have also got the NT Down's syndrome scan booked for Friday too - if I am right and I am only 10 weeks, should I push to get another at around 12 weeks? As I know the research is only between 11 and 14 weeks? I don't want to get pushed into not having the scan, or having inaccurate results from it because the stupid NHS is on it's arse :/ xx

My midwife said that if they can't do the NT scan properly they will just rebook me for 1-2weeks later depends on what baby is measuring. I've got my blood test today and NT/12wk scan on 30th when ill be 12+3 by my dates but only 10weeks by early scan measurements. 
Your entitled to it so if their difficult push for it and ring your midwife Hun x


----------



## Amy89

Oh good, thank you :)


----------



## BabyLove1111

Hi ladies. Started bleeding heavily last night with abdominal pain. I went into the ER and they did an U/S and the baby looked fine. They said it's what's called a threatened miscarriage and I am on bed rest for the next 10 days. I can't help but worry that something is going to go wrong. Anybody ever had this?


----------



## cherrylips100

Hi everyone,I had my scan this morning, am now dated 8th Dec (6 days later than previous) and amazingly it seems I'm having twins! We were very surprised (no family history, early 20s, no fertility drugs etc) but very happy and a little scared.


----------



## Krissy485

Babylove-any time there is any bleeding they call it a threatened mc. it is scary but take it easy and take comfort in knowing that you did see a healthy baby!!!! :hugs:

Cherry congrats on two babies! did they say if fraternal or identical?


afm I know I have not been on much sorry! just been super tired, which is getting better!, but I am pretty depressed lately bc it seems my dad has his cancer back after 8 yrs of remission.

oh next scan is 1 week from tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy89

Wow, twins!! Congratulations!! Excited?
Babylove, I've never experienced this, if baby looks fine then try to relax...I've read about loads of people who get through it just fine & go on to have happy and healthy babies :) You're lucky you got scanned, if that happens where I am, they just leave you to it before 12 weeks :/ xx


----------



## cherrylips100

Yes very excited, they think they're fraternal. Lots of luck to your dad


----------



## hels08

17 more days until my scan yet, its dragging soooooooooo much! i think the tiredness has suddenly hit me aswell, ive been kind of ok up until now but the last day or two ive taken a sudden nosedive, i just want to sleep lol! x


----------



## sobroody

Aww twins congrats cherry :)
Had my scan today and all was good baby is right on track sooooo relieved!


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats, Cherry! That's great news!


----------



## DrGomps

Wow! Cherry! Congrats! 

Baby love, how scary. Glad the baby is looking good. Get lots of rest.


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps - have you had your next ultrasound yet?


----------



## DrGomps

Sugar, it's Friday! I can't wait. I am nervous. But excited.
My babies seem to be growing well. I found them one day (with my doppler) below my pubic bone and the next day above! I am having ligament pain and stretching pain pretty constantly. I am getting big fast.


----------



## Droplette

Hi ladies. How is everyone? :)


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps said:


> Sugar, it's Friday! I can't wait. I am nervous. But excited.
> My babies seem to be growing well. I found them one day (with my doppler) below my pubic bone and the next day above! I am having ligament pain and stretching pain pretty constantly. I am getting big fast.

Exciting!!


----------



## cherrylips100

Thanks guys, glad to see all your babies are doing well. Ultrasounds really make it real don't they!


----------



## Pearls18

I've had a bit of bleeding just the last of the hematoma so had another scan yesterday, all is well, still dated for Christmas Day :/ baby waved at me, was just a little blob but did an air punch lol. Got a horrendous gag reflex now, feeling a bit sick with it too :( my nausea had been dying down.


----------



## DrGomps

marine wag...sorry about the bleeding...scary...but glad baby is ok!!



Heres my 9 week quad bump...https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/65644_10101823977281733_2119465826_n_zps38c9df0d.jpg


and progression...I feel like I grew alot this week...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/936304_10101823977241813_162261453_n_zps9983fa17.jpg


----------



## hels08

dr gromps that is such a nice neat bump youve got there! im so looking forward to following your journey! 

15 days now until my scan, im driving myself crazy, once i know theres a heartbeat then ill be fine but the days are dragging by soooooooo slow! arrrrghhh! xxx


----------



## cherrylips100

Hang in there Hels, it's worth the wait! Drgomps, you look great, very tidy little bump going on.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wish me luck ladies first appt tomorrow I better hear the heartbeat :)


----------



## hels08

good luck kaiecee! let us know how it goes x


----------



## Kaiecee

Got to see my baby today and the little heartbeat now I can at least relax most wonderful thing :)


----------



## Krissy485

kaiecee-congrats!!!! it does help so much don't it! if you can post a pic I love looking lol!


----------



## Amy89

Scan went well yesterday, got to see a very wriggly, tiny baby, with matching teeny heartbeat 3 :cloud9:

They've put me back a week, so now my EDD is Christmas Day, but we go back in 3 weeks, so will get a more accurate date then :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rose1990

Hi ladies, hope I'm not too late in joining >.< 
We got our definate :bfp: on the 15-04-13 & Estimated due date is 17-12-13 
I'm so excited to have gotten this far, fingers crossed for sticky beans! This will be my first but long awaited baby! Im 23 & oh is 24... Have my abnormality scan in 9/10days time (depending where in the world you are lol) Anyone else have there scan soon?xx


----------



## Rose1990

Amy89 said:


> Scan went well yesterday, got to see a very wriggly, tiny baby, with matching teeny heartbeat 3 :cloud9:
> 
> They've put me back a week, so now my EDD is Christmas Day, but we go back in 3 weeks, so will get a more accurate date then :)


Aww congrats <3 Such a cute scan!x


----------



## hels08

11 weeks today! woohoo! 12 days til scan!


----------



## Blob

:hi: I'm not sure tbh what group to join, my baby is due 29th November, I got my Bfp on the 23rd of march and this is my third bambino :cloud9: 
I thought I was due the 3rd of December, with my youngest daughter I thought I was 3rd sep and they dated me as 26th August and she was 2 weeks late :dohh: so I'm betting this one will be late too. 

I had my scan a few days ago and it is pretty awesome that even in 3 yrs the scans can be so much clearer.


----------



## SugarBeth

Welcome Rose and Blob!

Love seeing all the new ultrasounds!

I'm waiting for my next appointment in five days, when I turn 12 weeks to hear the heartbeat. I can't wait to hear the heartbeat again and be so close to second tri!


----------



## Rose1990

yaaay for 12days time hels08 <3 

Hi blob >.< Mothers Intuition is usually right, do you have a pic of your scan?x

Thanks sugarbeth <3 That is so exciting! I was considering getting an at home doppler but think i'll drive myself mad with worry :haha:


----------



## Blob

I do but honestly it was pants! She possibly picked the worst possible one :haha: can barely work out its a baby. Nothing even visible to play at guessing boy or girl - so I'm going with boy.

I got a Doppler with my first and I loved it, found the hb on this one at 10 weeks :) so long as you have TONS of patience and you're not a worried I think they are great. With my second I got up for a pee (19 weeks) and blood just poured out of me there was a trail all the way to the bathroom :( because I also have a placenta on the top I don't feel loads of movements. So got the doppler our and found baby no problem, hospital does nothing for you at that stage not even to try and get a hb nothing. Nothing ended up being wrong just a weird bleeding :wacko: but anyway I love mine for that.


----------



## Rose1990

Oh, sorry to hear that... I've heard they get really funny with pics at scans or the 20week scan they sometimes don't even offer to tell you the gender & brush it off like its nothing... I hope I don't have someone like that tho... although not sure if I want to know the sex yet anyways :) 
Is boy a gut feeling you've had? I've had this feeling since very early on it was a girl, i couldn't even think of a boys name at all & kept dreaming of a baby girl... call me crazy tho  :haha: 
Think I'll definately have to give the doppler a shot, will be nice for my fiance to feel more involved x


----------



## Kandidancer

Amy89 said:


> Scan went well yesterday, got to see a very wriggly, tiny baby, with matching teeny heartbeat 3 :cloud9:
> 
> They've put me back a week, so now my EDD is Christmas Day, but we go back in 3 weeks, so will get a more accurate date then :)

I can't believe it we've had the same due date both times 18th dec, then changed to Xmas day when I had an early scan. But I went to see my midwife on weds and she's given me 17-20th dec now. So I'm feeling a bit happier now. Still spooky tho. Must be the Derbyshire air. :hugs:Xx


----------



## Blob

Rose tbh I really want another girl :blush: not that I would be upset at all with a boy but I would like another girl for my girls :) I don't know though I just have an odd feeling on a boy but DH and I haven't agreed on boys names ever! Not one of the girls had boys names beause we couldn't agree on one.

Our hospital doesn't tell you the sex of the baby, you have to pay to go to Babybond or something. Last time we paid but this time we have only just bought a house and we are totally maxed out ha ha so no pennies to find out this time :(


----------



## Kandidancer

Blob said:


> Rose tbh I really want another girl :blush: not that I would be upset at all with a boy but I would like another girl for my girls :) I don't know though I just have an odd feeling on a boy but DH and I haven't agreed on boys names ever! Not one of the girls had boys names beause we couldn't agree on one.
> 
> Our hospital doesn't tell you the sex of the baby, you have to pay to go to Babybond or something. Last time we paid but this time we have only just bought a house and we are totally maxed out ha ha so no pennies to find out this time :(

Hi Blob, I can't believe your hospital doesn't tell you the sex, surely that's not right. We want to know although at first my OH didn't he's desperate to know. He even wants us to have a gender scan at 16 weeks so we find out sooner. I think he wants a boy I'm totally not bothered either way.
:hugs:Xx


----------



## Pearls18

Just to remind people the NHS scans aren't about sexing your baby, it is about checking the health of your baby and looking for very serious diseases, gender would be the last thing on my mind (easy for me to say as I am going privately at 16 weeks lol) but the reason they can be blasé about gender and pictures is because they have other priorities it isn't why they scan, if you want time to bond with your baby, and have lots of pictures I recommend paying privately, it's worth it. If you want to find out the gender you usually have to ask at the start of the scan for the NHS so they are aware, they don't even check the genitals as part of the test, I believe they have to look specifically if you have asked if they are happy to.

Some hospitals don't tell because they have been sued in the past for getting the gender wrong and some communities in UK with cultures who particularly want a particular sex have problems with people finding out the sex and aborting illegally on getting the "wrong" gender thus have the policy of not telling people.


----------



## Blob

Lol obviously they are for checking the health of the baby and it's the most important thing, without question. But most people wonder what sex they are having and that's pretty natural and some people can't afford to pay £200 to find out if baby is a boy or a girl? I will continue to think about the sex rather than worrying if my baby is healthy or not because to be honest that would make me flipping miserable. Sadly there are woman who are worrying about their babies for genuine reasons and we are bloody lucky we don't have to. I'm sure that is every parents concern as soon as they get pregnant, hoping their baby will be healthy. 
It's not about the pictures you can get but there is no harm in complaining on here if you don't get a good one or if your hospital doesn't let you find out the sex of the baby. Is that not what we come on here for? Support and the ability to complain and talk about issues with other woman who understand?


----------



## Amy89

Kandidancer said:


> Amy89 said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well yesterday, got to see a very wriggly, tiny baby, with matching teeny heartbeat 3 :cloud9:
> 
> They've put me back a week, so now my EDD is Christmas Day, but we go back in 3 weeks, so will get a more accurate date then :)
> 
> I can't believe it we've had the same due date both times 18th dec, then changed to Xmas day when I had an early scan. But I went to see my midwife on weds and she's given me 17-20th dec now. So I'm feeling a bit happier now. Still spooky tho. Must be the Derbyshire air. :hugs:XxClick to expand...

Wow, crazy! People are betting December 22nd, which I'm kinda hoping! Don't wanna spend Christmas worrying about going into labour & having a birthday around Christmas SUCKS!!


----------



## Rose1990

Blob said:


> Rose tbh I really want another girl :blush: not that I would be upset at all with a boy but I would like another girl for my girls :) I don't know though I just have an odd feeling on a boy but DH and I haven't agreed on boys names ever! Not one of the girls had boys names beause we couldn't agree on one.
> 
> Our hospital doesn't tell you the sex of the baby, you have to pay to go to Babybond or something. Last time we paid but this time we have only just bought a house and we are totally maxed out ha ha so no pennies to find out this time :(

Aww gutted your hospital don't tell you :/ ... It could make a nice suprise tho? maybe? :haha: I think we all just want to know... I keep changing my mind daily if I want to know or not :') ... See me & my fiance can't agree on a boys name at all, so I am definately thinking girl, plus im freezing cold all the time even in this heat! Which I've heard is an old wives tale for girl too  x

Think some people get too touchy about a general conversation/moan regarding gender scans/photo's i think were all well aware of why the scans are performed!


----------



## Blob

With Tabs (my eldest) I really wanted to know and my husband didn't so we didn't find out :( I was pretty young when I had her and tbh I think it might have helped me to know? 
With Rosalie we secretly paid to find out and I constantly worried they were wrong :rofl: 
This time I just want to know :lol: we only have 1 name for a girl and it's perfect, but we have never ever managed to find a boys one. 

I never worked with old wives tales every time I have just wanted to eat steak allllll the time :dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey girls! Can't believe the size of everyone's fruit. :) 2nd trimester's not far away. ;)


----------



## SugarBeth

I think most people focus on gender because it takes away from the worry. Going in for testing to find out if something is wrong is terrifying. Going in with the impression that it's a routine and then getting to find out the gender is much more relaxing. It's definitely what I'd rather focus on. Being this is my baby after a loss, I'm already worried about baby all the time. If I'd have to take all the fun out of the 20 week and only focus on "is something going to be wrong?" I think I'd be terribly paranoid going in! I'm glad my doctor tells us, because we definitely can't afford to get a private scan. Even the cheapest package just to take a quick glimpse is over $100, and that's without any pictures, video and it's really quick!


----------



## ipfee812

Hi girls! Havent posted for a while hope you are all doing well! I have scan booked for thursday 6th june so excited! Still have nausea but not quite so bad and worse in evenings now. Tummy expanding a bit and boobs bigger! Nearly into the 2nd trimester now! Camt wait to get baby bump!


----------



## Blob

I just look fat :wacko: it's insane I had worked so so hard before this pregnancy and literally I got a BFP and I suddenly looked like I was 20 weeks pregnant. Haha. 
Im 14 weeks on Friday and my husband comes home when I'm 16 weeks :shock: think this might go quite quickly. 

:hugs: sugarbeth I'm sorry you lost your Elizabeth :hugs:


----------



## Rose1990

Blob, The thought of steak is amazing but when i see it & smell it ewwwww! Really not enjoying what a fussy eater i'm becoming :haha: Yeah "if" I do want to find out gender I think I'll probs worry they got it wrong too. I wanted to get a 3/4d scan done being first baby but my god are they expensive, think i'd rather keep the money back to have a lil family photo shoot x

Mousechicky :happydance: I didn't even realise how close second tri was... woop woop!x

SugarBeth.. I definately like your way of thinking >.< I'm sorry you suffered a loss <3 :( , I have too early on tho... but worrying is in my family genes :haha: x


----------



## Blob

I have always wanted meat and cheese in all my pregnancies it's weird :lol: Its pretty awful though my poor children I can't face much food being cooked in the house so they have a crap diet just now. 

I have to save for a 3d scan :dohh: no idea how I will afford it this time but we have frames up in the house of the girls so I can't really leave this baby out now.


----------



## lola85

Almost 12weeks finally!!!! Scan on Thursday so excited just hope I don't get put back (early scan indicated I'd only be 10weeks this week boooo!) and hopefully this hyperemesis will bugger off too! 
We can't decide whether or not to find out the gender...we always agreed not to but DH really wants to know now!


----------



## Amy89

Wow, I'm so jealous of you ladies getting to/already in the second trimester! Gutted I've been pushed back even further into the first tri! Roll on June 11th to get my proper dates!


----------



## MrsP81

Hi ladies, how's everyone? I have my 12 week scan next week at 12+2, but dates may change as this was just the approx from my early scan, hope everyone is enjoying the bak holiday!


----------



## lola85

Amy89 said:


> Wow, I'm so jealous of you ladies getting to/already in the second trimester! Gutted I've been pushed back even further into the first tri! Roll on June 11th to get my proper dates!

If I go by early scan rather than my dates I'm only 9weeks 4days so you be ahead of me &#128521;


----------



## hels08

ive not even thought about gender scan yet, i need to know theres a heartbeat first lol! this is proving to be the longest 12 weeks of my life! 10 days to go!


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> ive not even thought about gender scan yet, i need to know theres a heartbeat first lol! this is proving to be the longest 12 weeks of my life! 10 days to go!

How's your back pain? Xx


----------



## MrsP81

hels08 said:


> ive not even thought about gender scan yet, i need to know theres a heartbeat first lol! this is proving to be the longest 12 weeks of my life! 10 days to go!

I hear you! that's why we had an early one, no way we could wait 3 months to see it. It looks like we are the same weeks/days pregnant eeek:flower:


----------



## Blob

I thought I was going to be put back 4 days but they put me forward 4 days instead :wacko: didn't know whether to argue as I don't want to fight them at the other end when I'm overdue :(


----------



## Rose1990

Ah blob I'm so glad I'm not alone... when I was 8weeks pregnant I didnt even realise I took a HUGE block of cheese out the fridge grabbed a knife & kept slicing a piece off.... I ended up eating the whole thing :haha: Definately not good! Does nayone have any tips on how to get rid of this god awful penny taste?! Pleeease, willing to try anything as it's making me feel so ill x P.s. Hope all your lil beans are doing well! <3


----------



## Krissy485

sooo......bad day....... :cry: went in thinking all is great to find out that baby died at 9 weeks..... :cry: was not expecting that at all! my mom was with me at least and my husband has been great. going in for a d&c tomorrow...so hard to go through this again....my 3 kids are at my moms for the night and we will tell them tomorrow after the surgery. I think I am going to go get them a kitty...they have been wanting a pet and I think it would be good for all of us...... good luck to the rest of you on the rest of your journey....


----------



## hels08

so so sorry krissy, this is my worst fear, sounds like you have a great family around you, hope you are back here soon x


----------



## Krissy485

try not to worry......I know it is hard not to but just know its like less than a 5% chance at this point...I just have really bad luck!


----------



## DrGomps

Krissy, I am so
Sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

I forgot to update. But I lost one of my babies. :cry: but have 3 healthy triplets growing. 

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/968992_10101829018843403_703726564_n_zps1d7b218a.jpg


----------



## Krissy485

drgomps...sorry you lost one of yours...congrats on the 3 healthy ones! and thank you for your thought I appricate them!


----------



## lola85

Krissy Im so sorry that is all our worst nightmare! I cant imagine what your feeling? Was this at your 12 week scan? So sad it happened to my cousin at her 20week scan last year and shes pregnant again with a healthy buba due any day xxx


----------



## Amy89

So sorry for your loss Krissy :(


----------



## DrGomps

I am getting HUGE


https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/942916_10101839655322813_212671888_n_zps0283a31a.jpg


----------



## hels08

thats a lovely bump, im 11 weeks and im only having 1 and im about your size! well i think im having 1, dont know yet lol!


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sorry Krissy. :hugs:

Sorry you lost one of your babies, Dr.Gomps. :hugs:
Your bump is super cute. :)


----------



## lola85

Finally got my scan today sooo nervous!!!


----------



## Blob

Oh Krissy I'm so sorry that is horrible :hugs: :hugs: 

DrGomps sorry you lost one of your babies :hugs: 
Your bump is smaller than mine ha ha I literally went from working out every day so had my nice toned tum back, to fat in a few weeks :lol: madness.

Lola I was so nervous for mine I had to get the hb that morning on the monitor x


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck Lola! I'm about to leave for my doctors appointment. Nervous but optimistic!


----------



## lola85

It's not fair to ask u to drink all that water and then be running late lol bursting for a wee!!!!! Sure u all wanted to know that but I'm so nervous hate all this waiting!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

My appointment went great! Everything is on track and we got to hear baby's heartbeat! Heartrate was in the 160's, and I'm 12 weeks today. Having a good day!


----------



## Krissy485

congrats sugarbeth!


----------



## lola85

I'm somewhere between 10+5 and 11+3 but they had a new machine and basically couldn't work it so going back in 2weeks lol!! All looked good though so we told everyone today been a lovely day!!!!!


----------



## Krissy485

lola- happy to hear all turned out well even they hd a hard time with the machine lol


----------



## hels08

awww lola thats great, glad everythings ok! 6 days until mine, soooooooooo bloody nervous! x


----------



## Blob

I had to go to the toilet as my bladder was TOO full seriously I had only drank one small drink too. 

Glad scans all went well :flower: 

I'm finally starting to actually tell people now, I don't really like telling people for some reason.


----------



## cherrylips100

Hey mommas and Xmas puds, hows it going? I seem to have got over the yucky sicky stage, though still need my early nights. We booked an early gender scan for 17 weeks, anyone else to excited to wait?


----------



## sobroody

cherrylips100 said:


> Hey mommas and Xmas puds, hows it going? I seem to have got over the yucky sicky stage, though still need my early nights. We booked an early gender scan for 17 weeks, anyone else to excited to wait?

Me me!! It's on the 20th ill be 16 weeks exactly! I know its really early but want to see baby so bad! Mines with babybond :)


----------



## lola85

Been admitted with hg again :(


----------



## SugarBeth

lola85 said:


> Been admitted with hg again :(

:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

Wow, that's not long at all, any feelings towards what you may be having? Mines 3/7, had to wait a week as we're moving house.
Sorry to hear you're feeling ill again, hope it doesn't stick around long.


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is back I'm so happy and had a us and baby is doing good saw it moving around


----------



## hels08

awww no lola, how long you gonna be in for?


----------



## Amy89

Oh Lola :hugs: Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## sobroody

cherrylips100 said:


> Wow, that's not long at all, any feelings towards what you may be having? Mines 3/7, had to wait a week as we're moving house.
> Sorry to hear you're feeling ill again, hope it doesn't stick around long.

Nope absolutely NO idea what sex it is!! Really weird! I am hoping for a girl as I have a 3 year old boy but obviously just want a healthy baby whatever the sex :) will be amazing to know so early! At least baby will be that little bit bigger when you go for yours :) do you have a feeling about what you're having?

lola85 sorry to hear you're unwell again :( can't imagine how horrible that must be x


----------



## lola85

Thanks everyone hopefully home tomorrow x


----------



## cherrylips100

Yes it will be exciting :) I think I'm having boys, one of each would be cool but wont hold it against them if they're not lol


----------



## sobroody

Oh silly me you're having twins aren't you! Double the excitement :)


----------



## MrsP81

[URL=https://s1211.photobucket.com/user/MrsVDS/media/Chopito_zpsf1764e95.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc422/MrsVDS/Chopito_zpsf1764e95.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrsP81

yay it worked :)


----------



## Amy89

I'm guessing boy mrsp!


----------



## MrsP81

Amy89 said:


> I'm guessing boy mrsp!

Husband also thinks boy!!! I think the baby has my nose, so I think girl :cloud9:

I dont care either way to be honest xx


----------



## Amy89

Eep I can't wait for mine next Tuesday! Hopefully will get a decent nub picture!


----------



## Blob

I think boy too because mine looked the same ;) 

Oh Lola poor you, must be so hard.

I'm just about 15 weeks now and it's starting to get better, some good days and some (like today) where I feel :sick:


----------



## Rose1990

Hey all :) 

So my EDD has changed AGAIN to Christmas eve now <3 Had my dating scan today & the guy was actually getting a lil bit annoyed with squishy cuz it was moving around so much :haha: I'm measuring at 11weeks, so another scan next thursday... bit gutted to have gone backwards though. Hope your all doing well & your lil bambino's xx


----------



## lola85

Thanks everyone. Dr came round today at lunch and said I had to stay another night then at 3pm I was told I could go home with meds as they needed the bed! Said I couldnt get picked up till 4.30pm-5pm as DH at work and no family nearby and they said Id have to wait in day room as bed was needed. So took my fluids down and sent me away with vitamins to take until I can eat again?! Not really impressed but glad to be out of there!


----------



## hels08

thats a bit rubbish lola, but good you're home again! got my scan tomorrow, so nervous its unreal, never got this nervous with the other 2, my stomachs in knots!!!!! x


----------



## lola85

Good luck hels I'm sure all is great! Update when you can x


----------



## DrGomps

awe...you poor thing Lola...

hels, i am sure all will be fine...

I have my next scan monday. OB appt today.


----------



## hels08

bit worried now, just been to the loo and im bleeding a bit, not buckets but im shaking now x


----------



## lola85

I'm sure it's fine lots of people have had little bleeds, go to a&e and get it checked just to be safe?


----------



## hels08

the dont do scans in a&e so itd be a scan in morning anyway, mines booked for 9.20 x


----------



## lola85

Atleast it's early I'm sure is ok. Take care x


----------



## cherrylips100

I'm sure you'll be ok Hels, let us know how it goes. This pregnancy thing is such a worryinf time isn't it!


----------



## Rose1990

Hels I hope everything is okay <3


----------



## Blob

Hope your scan has gone well hels :hugs: I was more worried this time too x

Lola you poor thing, I cannot imagine how hard it is for you :( I hope it starts to go soon for you.


----------



## Amy89

Is anyone else over anxious about the possibilities of a mmc? I'm completely consumed by the fear that I'm gonna go to my next scan and there be no heartbeat, terrified at the prospect of my symptoms dying down, which I know is normal for about now, I know it's totally irrational, but I'm super freaking out, having panic attacks...I can't eat, can't sleep, I'm just so, so scared :(


----------



## cherrylips100

Try not to worry Amy, just think how close you are to the second trimester now. The odds are greatly on your favour


----------



## Amy89

I know, that's why it's so irrational! It's just consuming me, I can't think of anything else! I just had a nap and had the most awful graphic dream about losing the baby. I know I should be relaxing and thinking that I'm pretty much safe now, but I just can't get over it. I just want a minute of not worrying!


----------



## DrGomps

hels...hope your okay...

amy you have already had a scan right??


----------



## Amy89

Yeah a couple of weeks ago. I've been doing way too much googling and now I've scared myself even more! X


----------



## DrGomps

its rare to mc after seeing the hb at 9 or 10 weeks...just try and enjoy every minute!! xX


----------



## Kandidancer

I know how Amy feels, my scan is next weds and I keep wondering if it will be ok. I'm naturally a big worrier, and I'm making myself worse all the time. The only thing that's making me a teeny bit happier is that my boobs and belly are bigger than last week, so I'm hoping......

Also when does 2nd trimester start???? I have apps on my phone and some are saying I'm in 2nd tri now. Is this right? :hugs:Xx


----------



## DrGomps

The three basic ways to calculate trimesters

There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by: 
Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method. 
I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women. 
by Development:

This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
by Gestation:

With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide into three equal stages. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
by Conception:

This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, into the three equal trimesters. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.


----------



## hels08

hi ladies! scan went fine! i was 12w 5d but theyve altered it by a few days im now 13w 1 day and due 11th dec, its 11/12/13!!!! how cool is that!!!!


----------



## lola85

Brilliant!!! Has bleeding stopped? That was my original due date was gutted when they changed it haha xx


----------



## DrGomps

Yay hels! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Kandidancer

Glad everything went well hels. I hope they change my due date it's a fab dob 11/12/13. Xx:hugs:


----------



## ipfee812

Hi ladies, had scan yesterday and measured right on dates at 13w4d, got 17 pics including baby yawning, he/she wouldnt stop moving around! Mesures 80mm and HB 151 :) EDD 14 december


----------



## hels08

17 pics!! wow!! we only got a couple cos theyre £4 each hahaha! yeah lola bleeding stopped they couldnt find a reason for it, said its probably just irritated cervix or something but bubs was fine so all good, i was shaking when i went in, burst into tears when they said there was a heartbeat!


----------



## lola85

Well based on all the confusion which ever is my actual due date and according with last set of wonky measurements I'm atleast 12weeks today!!! Only the third time I've said it I think but next scan on weds so who knows I may be eternally in the first trimester haha!!!


----------



## Kandidancer

Ahhhh bless you Hun, hopefully you will be out of first tri soon. I'm 12 week or 11 weeks when I had my scan last. But I feel I've been pregnant for ages and times standing still. I hope when I have my next son on weds they give me same dates as what I suspect they are. It's my first pregnancy and I don't understand how dates can change like mine have. I know when I ovulated and when we did the bd. my baby may just be small, I'm only 5 ft 3. Although OH is tall 6ft 1 baby may have a growth spurt later on. :hugs:Xx


----------



## Kandidancer

*scan on weds not son


----------



## Blob

Glad it all went well hels :):) 

Oh my 17 pics we get 1 and mine was rubbish! 

Second tri on this forum is 14 weeks but I think normally its 13 weeks?

I don't feel very pregnant yet this time around, I think it's maybe because I'm busy, last time I just wanted to hurry up and get to the end and meet my baby :) apart from my huge bump mind hehe


----------



## hels08

i feel huge! its an obvious bump now, people keep touching it! grrrrr. im much bigger than with my girls, im like i was at 20 week scan time with them!


----------



## DrGomps

I feel really pregnant too...so big...probably because there are three of them in there...:haha:

NT scan tomorrow...really hope they all measure normal.


----------



## Blob

Yea I'm bigger than I was first time at like 30 weeks ha ha and I can't remember the second time but I was bigger that time. 
Dr Gomps you should be bigger hehe must be amazing to see how fast you are growing.


----------



## lola85

I think I just look abit fat now lol my bellys definitely rounded out but I wouldnt call it a bump yet although no hiding it anymore!


----------



## Blob

Mine is a proper bump...though how much is bump and how much is podge is debatable ;)


----------



## Amy89

Mines half bump, half flab I think! Under clothes it looks like a really bump, albeit one that would be more matched to 6 months not 3 months...but without clothes it's kinda peanut shaped, and I know it's fat...OH is insistent it's baby but I know better!

Anyone's morning sickness getting worse rather than better?! I've gone from constant nausea and only vomiting maybe twice a week, to constant nausea and vomiting twice an hour...


----------



## Blob

Amy :hugs: I'm coming up to 16 weeks now so I'm finally coming out the other side but yes 13 weeks mine was worse :( I think from 10-13 weeks it was at its worse and then I started getting one or two days where I didn't feel so ill? Now I'm still getting waves of nausea but not constant. 

I always get pregnant everrrrywherreee ha ha, I'm normally not a big person I'm not tiny but I'm slim and tall and normally no fat on me. When I'm pregnant I have an all around bump and my bum grows, later on I get a fat face and my legs get huge. It's not funny ha ha ha.


----------



## DrGomps

All babies were measuring perfectly!! Though I didn't get picture of baby A...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1006188_10101867251320213_311202869_n_zpseb241d1c.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/992839_10101867251205443_779574062_n_zps2093b906.jpg

Saw a new dr...he was such an ass...I told him I couldn't morally reduce...thats my personal decision. ANd he was going on about how morally not choosing reducing and risking all of them is not morally right..he kept pushing it until I was in tears. :cry: ALL babies are PERFECT. Its so not right they keep pushing me. Luckily, after this week, it will no longer be an issue because they can't after 13 weeks or something and I don't see them until July. I really want to switch...but this hospital is SO close...literally a 10 min walk. I would have to commute 1 hr one way to go somewhere else...and it wouldn't be that bad...but considering how frequently I will be going...I dunno...it would be alot...

also...we announced on FB...so its official. LOL. 
with these pics...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo1_zps56594c0f.jpg
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo3_zpscfeebf48.jpg


----------



## lola85

My best friend is an identical triplet and her mum didnt even know it was triplets till the birth! They were born abit early all weighing an average of 2-3lbs but all healthy adults now! Hope your dr improves though its not fair to try push you into reducing! 

I've had a couple of good days vomit but not nausea free with the meds I'm on but 11pm and I start vomiting again...I thought this was MORNING sickness....hugely misinformed about this pregnancy malarkey! Scan on weds though sure that will make me enjoy pregnancy again for like an hour lol xxxx


----------



## Kandidancer

I have my scan on weds, I'm getting a bit nervous now that something will be wrong. Although I'm getting a bump so m kinda sure things are ok. I'm just a worrier. Y'day tho my ribs really hurt on the right hand side, not sure if this is normal, and when I get up a bit quick ( I work in a busy service department) I get niggles in my stomach. My OH says that the baby hates work lol. :hugs:Xx


----------



## Amy89

I have mine this afternoon, I know how you feel with the getting worried thing! Didn't rally sleep last night, I don't know why I'm so scared! 
I'm getting loads of random pains, my hip hurts for no reason, always feels like it needs to click but it doesn't ever do it! I wouldn't worry about the rib pain unless its recurring xx


----------



## hels08

hope tomorrow goes well lola! what times your scan????

Dr Gromps that is such a cute announcement, i love it!!!


----------



## BabyLove1111

Here is my 13 weeks and 2 days little love <3


----------



## Amy89

Here's our bubba at 12w 2d <3 Due on 22nd December <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lola85

Glad all scans went well :) Amy were due the same time (unless they change my date again tomorrow!) my scans at 11.30 tomorrow how do u upload pics? Are u going to find out the sex? X


----------



## Amy89

If you're on a phone or tablet, click Go Advanced under the reply box, then click Manage Attachments. You can add photos on there :) 
We think so, but I might change my mind again before then! Going by nub theory I'm thinking girl already but you never know :) Are you?
Good luck tomorrow! Xx


----------



## lola85

Thanks! I did put on my last pic as couldnt work it out! Yes we're going to find out were very impatient at the best of times so if they give us the option we will definitely want to know! I think mines a girl too but that's just me blaming this sickness on girly hormones lol!


----------



## lola85

Not sure this will work but trying to attach a scan pic so I know how to do it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hels08

yay! you did it! too cute x


----------



## Amy89

Very cute <3 I love scan pics!


----------



## Blob

Baby love I think boy for you and Amy I think girl for youuuuu <3
Cute Lola :)

I soooo want to find out if baby is boy or girl and 'technically' I could find out on Friday :shock:


----------



## Amy89

:D I'm convinced girl, and on my journal girl seems to be the majority vote! What's your guess based on? On the screen I'm sure the nub was running level with the spine, and I don't really know much about skull theory! I'm just sending lady thoughts and dreaming of princess dresses  
Of course I'd be just as over the moon with a boy, but it's always been a fantasy to have a beautiful girl in a beautiful dress lol


----------



## Blob

I'm going that baby has a smooth skull? I don't really get skull theory but both my girls looked like that where this baby looks like it has a more prominent forehead? Totally cannot see any nub in my scan :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blob

Sorry it's sideways :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

loving all the scan piccies.


----------



## Amy89

Blob, I'm going with boy for you :D


----------



## Blob

Lol me too


----------



## lola85

For you ladies in the uk mamas and papas have a sale on at the moment just ordered baby's bedding, pram cosy etc for 20-50% off. I was going to wait but cant resist a good deal...I'm a shopaholic x


----------



## cherrylips100

Glad all your scans have gone well :) anyone had their 15 week midwife appointment? I've got mine next week and just wondered what to expect


----------



## Blob

I should be getting my 16 week one....but I still haven't booked it :lol:

Lola I wish I could buy things, but I don't think there is anything I have to buy, until I find out baby is a boy and then I have LOTS.


----------



## lola85

All good today :) very happy xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BITI33

Hi everyone! I am also due December (so far) 28. Think it will get changed though I'm now 10w4d with twins, saw heartbeats at 7w3d :). Have my next us on the 19th. So nervous hope everything is good with the 2beans! Hope everyone else are doing good, love all your pics just so cute!


----------



## BabyLove1111

Blob said:


> Baby love I think boy for you and Amy I think girl for youuuuu <3
> Cute Lola :)
> 
> I soooo want to find out if baby is boy or girl and 'technically' I could find out on Friday :shock:

I'm hoping for a boy, but I will be happy either way :) I have a gender scan on the 24th :)


----------



## Blob

Im going girl for you Lola :cloud9: super cute <3 looks like such a grown up scan.

Babylove, I would love another girl I think, but also I would like to have a boy to get to see what a son is like :) 

BITI congratulations <3 I always wanted to have twins (naively I imagine but still)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm crossing everything fingers and toes that its a girl I already have 3 boys


----------



## DrGomps

yay Lola!!

I booked my gender scan for July 7th...praying there is one boy in there!!


----------



## BabyLove1111

DrGomps said:


> yay Lola!!
> 
> I booked my gender scan for July 7th...praying there is one boy in there!!

You should take another belly pic!!


----------



## Blob

Hehe it's so funny thinking about what we would all like, it's a funny feeling. Because I was one of three girls, then my middle sister died when I was 12 and she was 10 I sort of feel like I need what i lost? It's weird, I'm sure it sounds a bit crazy, i need 3 girls and then I would like a boy after :lol: 

I want to have a gender scan hehe I will see if I'm allowed to find out at 26 week 3d scan :)

Maybe we should all do our bump pics?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Blob

Can I say I worked very very hard after my girls to get back into shape, so it's not a show off photo. I am proud of myslef and I need my photos to give me motivation that I can do it again. But that is my before... I should have picked a sideways one though :-/


----------



## SugarBeth

You look great Blob, your effort really shows, you should show it off!!

I booked my gender scan for July 13th. It can NOT come soon enough, I'm dying to know who's in there and start calling baby by name! Though part of me can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going. 

Here's my bump, showing weeks 4, 13 and 14 - I really got big just in the last week, there's such a difference! Strangers now talk to me about pregnancy, so glad to be out of that awkward questionable chub stage!

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/41314_zps90ab3627.png


----------



## Kandidancer

Hi ladies this is my scan from Wednesday, baby was being a bit naughty it was sat up and bouncing up and down. So after a walk around the hospital we went back in and baby was chilling out and sucking its thumb. My new due date is 22/12/13, and gender guesses pls. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kandidancer

Omg Amy I've been given 22nd too. I think you're my birth twin xx


----------



## Blob

Love your bump sugar :cloud9: I was pretty proud after 2 children close in age hehe.

Kandidancer lovely scan pic :)


----------



## DrGomps

kandi I think :blue:


----------



## Blob

I think boy too, looks like mine and I'm convinced boy


----------



## sobroody

SugarBeth said:


> You look great Blob, your effort really shows, you should show it off!!
> 
> I booked my gender scan for July 13th. It can NOT come soon enough, I'm dying to know who's in there and start calling baby by name! Though part of me can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going.
> 
> Here's my bump, showing weeks 4, 13 and 14 - I really got big just in the last week, there's such a difference! Strangers now talk to me about pregnancy, so glad to be out of that awkward questionable chub stage!
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/41314_zps90ab3627.png

Wow wat a lovely bump! I'm jealous as I'm a flabby mess IMO :( 




Do any of you ladies do regular exercise? Really need to start as I can feel myself getting unhealthier by the day! I'm thinking swimming? Just never seem to have the time in between work and DS.


----------



## sobroody

Blob said:



> Can I say I worked very very hard after my girls to get back into shape, so it's not a show off photo. I am proud of myslef and I need my photos to give me motivation that I can do it again. But that is my before... I should have picked a sideways one though :-/

Tbh if I had that stomach I'd be showin it off ;) I wish! I piled 5 stone on my last pregnancy, I worked hard to get it off which I did but I still had a saggy stomach :( NO way ill be putting the same on this time!


----------



## Amy89

Kandidancer said:


> Hi ladies this is my scan from Wednesday, baby was being a bit naughty it was sat up and bouncing up and down. So after a walk around the hospital we went back in and baby was chilling out and sucking its thumb. My new due date is 22/12/13, and gender guesses pls. Xx

Seriously?! We're so I'm sync!!


----------



## lola85

Back in hosp with the hyperemesis! 3rd time lucky hopefully home later and won't be bk till labour!


----------



## Kandidancer

Ahhh bless you Lola hope your much better soon. 

Too true Amy its freaky!!!
:hugs:Xx


----------



## DrGomps

my bump...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/954696_10101871390250763_158932219_n_zps67c19998.jpg

progression...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/969594_10101871390195873_199716388_n_zpsfba05bfc.jpg
I am huge.


----------



## Blob

:lol: really you're not, you look amazing!! It must be just unreal knowing there are 3 babies in your tummy <3


----------



## BabyLove1111

Love all these bump pics.


----------



## Kandidancer

DrGomps said:


> my bump...
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/954696_10101871390250763_158932219_n_zps67c19998.jpg
> 
> progression...
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/969594_10101871390195873_199716388_n_zpsfba05bfc.jpg
> I am huge.

Babe, you really aren't huge I'm the teensiest bit smaller than you and I'm having 1. You look fab well done :hugs:Xx


----------



## lola85

When is everyone moving over to second tri? X


----------



## Kandidancer

lola85 said:


> When is everyone moving over to second tri? X

I don't know at all, I'm now only 13 weeks according to scan, I think it's when you reach 14 weeks. :hugs:Xx


----------



## cherrylips100

Wow, can't believe how little your bump is with three babies inside Dr.Gomps! I currently look like I've just had a very large dinner.
When is everyone finding out the sex? I'm looking forward to seeing all the boy/girl announcements in the next couple of months!


----------



## BabyLove1111

cherrylips100 said:


> Wow, can't believe how little your bump is with three babies inside Dr.Gomps! I currently look like I've just had a very large dinner.
> When is everyone finding out the sex? I'm looking forward to seeing all the boy/girl announcements in the next couple of months!

I am having a gender scan next Monday!! Can't wait! :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

I moved to second tri now. 

We have a gender scan on July 13th. Really, really hoping it goes well and we find out, as the gender reveal is the next day! There won't be time for another try. I'm going to chug a bunch of fruit juice while going there, hopefully it'll get baby moving. It feels like baby moves a lot right now, I just started to feel baby almost daily this week squiggling around in there!


----------



## Blob

So Jealous of you all getting your gender scans :sulk: I keep guessing, I can't put my finger on something to prove to myslef baby is a boy.


----------



## sobroody

I moved over to 2nd tri between 13 and 14 weeks as the posts there were more relevant :) 

My gender scan is this Thursday :) so excited!!

Drgomps you look fab you should see my saggy stretch mark covered tummy! So amazing that you're growing 3 gorgeous babies in there :)


----------



## lola85

Its taken 7weeks and 3admissions for hyperemesis but ive finally been signed off work for a few weeks to rest! relief!!!


----------



## DrGomps

so glad you can get some rest Lola...

I am getting a gender scan july 7th!! 

and moving over to second tri probably around 14 weeks...though I don't really post that much in first tri anyways.


----------



## Blob

I don't normally go into first tri in pregnancy, I moved at 14 weeks... It's is going so so quickly this time it's insane!


----------



## cherrylips100

Good luck for tomorrow sobroody!
I've just had my 15 week midwife appointment and did the new carbon monoxide test they've introduced (UK) I initially got a reading of 9 (with 10 being the worst) which would be that of a heavy smoker. I've never smoked nor live with anyone who does so was pretty freaked out! I asked my midwife to let me do it again and got a 4, which is in the healthy range, so must have had a false reading to begin with. Just thought I'd let you all know incase the same happens to you, ask to do it again!


----------



## DrGomps

So I got a second and third opinion yesterday. I am shopping for a new dr because i am not happy with mine. I really liked one of the doctors I saw yesterday, so I am probably going to switch. Going to check out one more practice, one that has experience with vaginal triplet deliveries. 

Got to see my babies too!! They looked perfect!!


one of each baby and that babies heart rate and one with all three and another showing a hand...they looked so cute...not the best ultrasound machine, but it was still nice to see them!!

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo1_zps82d8504c.jpg



https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo2_zps3093e47d.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo3_zpsedbf97eb.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo4_zps88f4f0b9.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo5_zpse659c8d6.jpg


and my bump today...

There are 3 peaches in my pod today!!

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/8580_10101888310472503_238696893_n_zpsc1e6f611.jpg

Lot of growth this week...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1000884_10101888310208033_1752383763_n_zps0d5a672f.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1016774_10101888310223003_1434237617_n_zps756b7458.jpg

flying to california tonight with my daughter...by ourselves...gulp...


----------



## Blob

Naw that's a cute picture DrGomps, glad you found a doctor you liked :) you have really filled out in the last week huh.

My children will not sleep just now it's killing me off :nope:

Cherrylips it's such an odd test :(


----------



## sobroody

Lovely pics drgomps! So amaZing to see three little babies growing together! 

We had our gender scan and its a girl :) very happy. I wasnt 100% as i cudnt see the '3 lines' but the tech said its definatly a girl!


----------



## cherrylips100

Yay a girl! Looks like you're the first of us to find out. 11 days to go for me :)


----------



## Kandidancer

Congrats Sobroody, I dont find out until 9th August well that's if we wait. We're tempted to pay for a gender scan soon. It's sooooooo exciting. Big congrats again Hun :hugs:Xx


----------



## Amy89

Congrats sobroody! 
My gender scan isn't until August :'(


----------



## sobroody

Aww august is quite a way away but hopefully it will fly by! Its been nice for me to have the gender scan to work towards time wise, then my 20w is 18th july so time is going nice and steadily! The gender scan is so worth it, although its expensive cudnt really afford mine but nvm!!


----------



## BabyLove1111

Congrats sobroody! Mine is Monday :)


----------



## sobroody

Exciting! Good luck babylove :)


----------



## lola85

Congrats how lovely! I can't wait to find out roll on July 30th! I'm convinced I'm having a girl but everyone thinks its a boy :) we had fun yesterday bought lots of krispy Kreme gender reveal donuts (meant to be for the royal baby) and u bite into them and inside is pink or blue was a good giggle!


----------



## lola85

So today I woke and started vomiting again (damn HG I thought it was gone after a week vomit free!) but also had really blurry vision which keeps coming and going? Anyone else had this or know if its normal? Feel really rough today I'm up north visiting family and friends and don't want to ring my GP again tomorrow as I'm always going for the HG and feel abit like a drama queen!


----------



## Blob

Aw Lola :( my sickness comes and goes and I constantly have blurry vision especially if I move my head too fast or stand up :hugs: hope it's a one off and you feel better soon.

Awwwwww congratulations on your girly <3 I so didn't believe the scanner last time and spent the whole pregnancy worrying they had it wrong. 

I have my 16 week appointment this week...at 18 weeks ha ha poor baby this time I keep forgetting I'm pregnant.


----------



## sobroody

lola85 said:


> Congrats how lovely! I can't wait to find out roll on July 30th! I'm convinced I'm having a girl but everyone thinks its a boy :) we had fun yesterday bought lots of krispy Kreme gender reveal donuts (meant to be for the royal baby) and u bite into them and inside is pink or blue was a good giggle!

Thanks!! Where can you get these donuts? They sound fun and yuuummy!!


----------



## lola85

You can get them from either a krispy Kreme shop or most big tescos sell them now! Although I haven't seen them down south yet! All ours were team pink ;)


----------



## SugarBeth

lola85 said:


> So today I woke and started vomiting again (damn HG I thought it was gone after a week vomit free!) but also had really blurry vision which keeps coming and going? Anyone else had this or know if its normal? Feel really rough today I'm up north visiting family and friends and don't want to ring my GP again tomorrow as I'm always going for the HG and feel abit like a drama queen!

I get that sometimes, it definitely makes me feel a bit panicky! I get lots of dizziness and blurred vision sometimes, usually on the days I'm most sick.


----------



## Blob

I really cannot justify going to buy some Krispy kremes :(


----------



## BabyLove1111

Found out yesterday that we are team :blue:!!!!
So excited and shocked


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats on Team Blue!


----------



## Kandidancer

BabyLove1111 said:


> Found out yesterday that we are team :blue:!!!!
> So excited and shocked

Wow I'm really happy for you eeeeeek. Lots of people have gender scans early now. Not fair mine is 9th August before we find out:sulk:
A huge congratulations though xx:hugs:


----------



## hels08

awww we wont find out until my 20 week scan which is on 26th July! seams so far away! x


----------



## cherrylips100

Congrats babylove :)


----------



## hels08

feeling really sorry for myself today :-( im now signed off work for the rest of pregnancy with my stupid coccyx, have got an awful cough and cold and cant take anything for it! boooooooooo! id kill for a lemsip lol! xx


----------



## JayDee

Hi

I've not been on here for ages but thought I'd say hi.
My EDD has been moved to 8th Dec, so hopefully I'll get to meet my little pudding a bit sooner.
I am convinced it's a boy, but will hopefully find out 18 July at 20 wk scan.

I have a few friends that are pregnant at the minute so made my own gender reveal cupcakes - if Krispy Kreme can do it, so can I!


----------



## lola85

Congrats team boy how exciting! I keep changing my mind as to whether I want to know or have a suprise! 
Sorry to hear your feeling unwell hels and your signed off but atleast you've got some time with your girls before the new bundle arrives! I'm suppose to be back at work on Monday but just out of hosp again for 4th time with hg so hoping to have next week signed off need the rest! X


----------



## cherrylips100

That sounds like fun jaydee, you've made me feel hungry now lol. Who finding out the sex next? I've got 7 days to go.


----------



## Blob

Congratulations :):) aww a little boy <3

I will possibly find out at the 4d scan though I won't tell anyone :blush: 

I feel my baby all the time now it's so so lovely!!


----------



## Amy89

I'm thinking about a 4d scan, there's one on Groupon for about £30 in Loughborough, if anyone's nearby and wants one...but if baby isn't in the right position, they don't give you any time to wander around or a rescan, and the appointment is for just 10 minutes? Seems like a bit of a con to me, but OH is up for it...I'd rather pay a bit extra & get a rescan if I need one...and is it just me, or does 10 minutes seem very short??


----------



## Blob

10 mins is very short, 20 mins feels short when you're in there. I have been for so many Babybond scans they told me to book the cheap one and they will upgrade me :) they are normally really nice, if you book it at an odd time or early then they might let you go for a walk as they have nothing to do :lol: the one near us is really empty just now so I think they would just be happy to have something to do.


----------



## Amy89

I'm definitely gonna have a look at babybond! Thanks :)


----------



## SugarBeth

I was going to get a 3D/4D scan, but DH really doesn't like them and they were over $30 extra for the same package as 2D. Mine is 15 minutes long and it does seem short, but ours comes with a gender guarantee - if they don't find it then, they bring me back to see baby again the week after for free.


----------



## JayDee

I had one with Ds and the place I had it (owned by the people who worked there) was brilliant.
First time we went he wouldn't play at all so they told me to go away for half an hour, get a coffee and some sugar to see if I could wake him up!
When that didn't work we rebooked for the next week. He still didn't play much then so they gave us what they had got pics, DVD etc but charged us quite a bit less.

Unfortunately it's been sold to a bigger chain now so not sure if it's the same...

Can't decide if we'll have one or not, see what happens at the 20wk one I think...


----------



## Blob

I think even the bigger companies have to play nice to get returning customers jayDee (luckily) or in my experience with DD1 they did the same :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll only find out on the 18th congrats to all u who have had their scan


----------



## lola85

Anyone else not showing yet?! I've definitely got a bit bigger and rounder in the waist area but no bump or anything yet. I've lost alot of weight too with the hg but I want my bump I just look a bit fat around the middle now :(


----------



## Blob

Aw Lola85 your bump will be here soon enough don't worry, as much as we want a bump to be able to prove we are actually having a baby ;) it's a good thing too, soon enough we will be complaining how big and uncomfortable we are hehe


----------



## lola85

I know I just have a bad feeling something's wrong as I don't seem to be growing! Got my 16wk check up with GP on thurs so hoping to hear the heartbeat?


----------



## SugarBeth

Lola, I stayed 100% flat until 25 weeks last time. No belly at all, barely even bloating. It was totally normal, it was just due to strong ab muscles holding it in. After the bump started though, it really grew fast!

AFM, I have 13 days until the gender scan. I can't wait to see who we're having and start calling baby by name! I already have all the infant boy and girl clothes, can't wait to grab the totes out of the basement, start washing in baby detergent that smells so good and then loading up the nursery dresser. It's all starting to get more real now!


----------



## Blob

Yup me too and tbh I don't have a huge bump this time for almost 19 weeks and 3rd baby. You're fine lovely with my first I didn't get a bump for ages and people only started to notice at 34 weeks :hugs: baby will be growing healthily x


----------



## Amy89

Looks like I'm in the same situ as Lola! Just came out of hospital with Hyperemesis and Ketosis after collapsing on Saturday morning. Feel like total ass :( had 7 bags of fluid pumped into me and some nasty injections, but finally the vomiting has stopped and my ketone level is in negative numbers. 
Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Kandidancer

Amy89 said:


> Looks like I'm in the same situ as Lola! Just came out of hospital with Hyperemesis and Ketosis after collapsing on Saturday morning. Feel like total ass :( had 7 bags of fluid pumped into me and some nasty injections, but finally the vomiting has stopped and my ketone level is in negative numbers.
> Hope everyone's ok x

Ahhh bless. Hope you get better soon hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

Thanks I think ill feel better after my appt on thurs! So sorry to hear you've hyperemesis Amy hope your feeling better! Did they put you on some anti sickness? X


----------



## Amy89

Yeah, on a drip for Saturday, a shot on Sunday, and tablets today and to take home. They didn't waste any time pumping stuff into me! I feel like total ass exhausted!


----------



## Blob

Aww :( hope you feel better soon, I hope it goes or wears off soon for you both :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lola85

Yeah they don't mess about! First time I went in I had 9bags of fluid in 9hours before I even peed lol glad your feeling better! My consultant said hormones peak around this stage and so can be worse after 12weeks but should start to go now hopefully! Take care x


----------



## JayDee

Lola, you'll find one day soon you'll wake up with a bump that just appears overnight. I'm in a size up clothes and feel really thick rather than having a bump as such.
Think your body resists the bump first time, second and subsequent it say 'oh no not this again' and gets bigger quicker.


----------



## DrGomps

feel better Amy!!!

I am showing super early...probably because there is 3...


----------



## Blob

:rofl: DrGomps I think that's pretty likely.


----------



## lola85

I was admitted again last night (think my hyperemesis was jealous of yours Amy) and they listened to baby on Doppler which was lovely and made me feel better :)


----------



## Amy89

Oh chick :( I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## cherrylips100

Hi, hope you guys are good, just found out we are having boys :) I'd really recommend having a gender scan, they were fantastic.


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations cherry lips on your boys.
Hope Amy and Lola feel better soon :hugs:Xx


----------



## lola85

cherrylips100 said:


> Hi, hope you guys are good, just found out we are having boys :) I'd really recommend having a gender scan, they were fantastic.

Congrats on your boys how exciting! Are they identical?


----------



## DrGomps

I found out the sex of two of my babies today!! One baby was hided!!

Baby A-Girl :pink:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1044010_10101921931605483_1190415947_n_zpsb12f807b.jpg

Baby B-BOY :blue:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/992794_10101921931695303_1257054216_n_zps2ef20781.jpg

Baby C-? :yellow:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1044220_10101921931770153_919596509_n_zpsde91f239.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/969144_10101921931830033_1850446413_n_zps992cfb7b.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

my 15 weeks bumpage....
my uterus is already at my belly button!! :shock:


https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/601707_10101921543992263_1209878703_n_zpsfcca7c75.jpg

progression

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1017314_10101921543967313_1283953436_n_zpsaa154441.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

Lola, sorry about being admitted again...

cherry congrats on your boys! :dance:


----------



## cherrylips100

Thankyou girls, they are probably non-identical but its impossible to know until they're born. Congrats drgomps


----------



## Blob

Awwww wow 2 boys <3 congratulations cherrylips

DrGomps one of each already nawww so lovely!! I cannot wait to see them when they are all fully cooked. Your bump looks fab x

Lola I'm sorry lovely I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: 

Is anyone feeling lots of movements?


----------



## cherrylips100

Thankyou :), i've started feeling a few movements, mainly in the evening time. Are you feeling things earlier than with your first Blob?


----------



## DrGomps

I am feeling some! my babies are measuring big...they are already 4 oz each!!


----------



## BabyLove1111

Congrats on all the gender scans ladies! 
Feeling a lot a movement now, especially when after I eat.


----------



## Amy89

I'm not getting any movement yet, thought maybe I've felt it once or twice but I think it's just gas! Fingers crossed it won't be long!


----------



## Kandidancer

I'm not sure if I'm feeling anything. Ive had a rippling, bubbling and butterfly feeling. But not sure if that's our baby. I mostly feel this when I'm driving to work with music on, or when my sister is talking. My OH is gutted, but I've told him to tone down the football talk cos baby obv doesn't like it, and that's a lot of what he talks to my bump about. Xx:hugs:


----------



## sobroody

Thus is my 2nd and iv felt popping from 13 weeks and proper little kicks every day since 15 weeks, shes getting so strong now! My oh felt her from outside the other day. Amazing i love it and dont worry so much now i can feel her moving regularly x


----------



## Blob

Yes my first two I didn't feel until 19 weeks, this one since 16 :) always at the same times of day <3 
:lol: kandidancer I felt like there was a mini washing machine inside me to start with? 

DrGomps that's fab they are getting so big :thumbup:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm having lots of movements now, especially in the last few days. I can also feel them sometimes on the outside, but they're so sporatic that I haven't been able to get DH to feel them yet. We heard the heartbeat yesterday, it was in the 140's and sounded wonderful!

9 Days until our gender ultrasound!


----------



## JayDee

I've had sporadic movements since about 12 weeks, but stronger and more regular now. Think there is def truth in feeling them quicker after the first time - you know what to expect if nothing else.
Mine has decided that somersaults as I'm driving are fun, mummy isn't so sure lol


----------



## Blob

I had a scan with our second and I didnt believe she was actually a she :( I think I'm just crazy everyone else seems to believe the scans right away.


----------



## DrGomps

Blob, I totally don't believe scans either. :haha: I want a picture if each's genitalia to believe it! :rofl: we are still going to our gender scan Sunday for confirmation.


----------



## Blob

Ha ha ha even after I had the 'potty shot' printed out to confirm I still wouldn't believe it, I sat and scrutinised it and then made myself believe there was something there :rofl:


----------



## sobroody

I doubt my scan. Can u see why? Sonographer said definately a girl tho she was sure! Told me to go shoppin!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cherrylips100

We could see that ours were boys before the sonographer said anything. If it hadn't been as clear I would probably be the same as you guys though. That looks like a girly to me, congrats!


----------



## DrGomps

Sobroody, def looks Girlie!


----------



## sobroody

Im sure the tech wouldn't have said definite if she wasn't sure but cant help doubting :) i had a dream a few days after the scan and in it i went to 20 weeks scan to see a big willy on the screen haha ! Will see in 12 days ;)


----------



## JayDee

I've been told 99% and go shopping with both of mine and they were both right.... I did make them check at each subsequent scan though, just to be certain  
Do you have a feeling what you're having, did you think boy and that's why you are doubting girl?


----------



## sobroody

I have no inkling at all! Its mainly because girl was my preference (obviously would have loved a boy the same) but after my mc it just seems too good to be true!


----------



## Blob

Yea I make them keep checking :lol: though they refuse at my hospital which is mean I think hehe. Sobroody I've seen girl scans like that before :) I think it's where they slice the scan so the dots are just the lines?


----------



## bellezzajess

Hey everyone, I've seen a few of you around the boards in various threads, but I just found this group today. I'm due Dec 26th with my first.


----------



## Kandidancer

bellezzajess said:


> Hey everyone, I've seen a few of you around the boards in various threads, but I just found this group today. I'm due Dec 26th with my first.

Welcome to the group, and congratulations xx:hugs:


----------



## sobroody

Hello bellezzajess :) 

I have my 20 week scan on the 18th, who else has theirs coming up? Sooo hoping everything is normal, i can feel shes growing properly but worried about other things being wrong x


----------



## Kandidancer

sobroody said:


> Hello bellezzajess :)
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on the 18th, who else has theirs coming up? Sooo hoping everything is normal, i can feel shes growing properly but worried about other things being wrong x

Mines the 9th August!!! Aaaagggeeeessss away. I've got midwife on weds so we get to hear the heartbeat then. So I'm excited about that but nervous too in case something is wrong, not sure if you ladies have experienced this but sometimes my stomach is pulsing just on one side and if I prod it it moves elsewhere is this my baby? I've asked my friends that's had babies and they all weren't sure. Only one says that it could be but she never had it xx:hugs:


----------



## ipfee812

Ohhh mines the 9th too! Only one month to go now :) ive been feeling loads of little kicks since last wednesday and even OH felt two on saturday and i can see my belly move! Its so amazing!

[/QUOTE]Mines the 9th August!!! Aaaagggeeeessss away. I've got midwife on weds so we get to hear the heartbeat then. So I'm excited about that but nervous too in case something is wrong, not sure if you ladies have experienced this but sometimes my stomach is pulsing just on one side and if I prod it it moves elsewhere is this my baby? I've asked my friends that's had babies and they all weren't sure. Only one says that it could be but she never had it xx:hugs:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Amy89

Kandidancer said:


> Mines the 9th August!!! Aaaagggeeeessss away. I've got midwife on weds so we get to hear the heartbeat then. So I'm excited about that but nervous too in case something is wrong, not sure if you ladies have experienced this but sometimes my stomach is pulsing just on one side and if I prod it it moves elsewhere is this my baby? I've asked my friends that's had babies and they all weren't sure. Only one says that it could be but she never had it xx:hugs:

I've been getting that! I think it's sometimes gas for me, when its baby it's less obvious to me. Feels weird though!


----------



## cherrylips100

It's normal to feel your pulse in your stomach or head if your blood pressures a bit high or if you've been exercising or in the sun, unless you have other symptoms I'm sure you're ok :)


----------



## Blob

My scan is on the 19th so I will be 21 weeks then :) going so fast this time!!

We are trying to move house and its such a slog ha ha my husband came home from 3 weeks away and I thought yay help. But no he's come down with a horrible sickness bug and now I'm just staying away from him ha ha.

Sobroody was your mw in your gender scan not kind enough to do the other bits like going through the heart etc to make sure everything is right :(


----------



## sobroody

Blob i feel for you - moving house is my absoloute worse nightmare!! Hope hubby gets better soon so he can help ;) 
No it was a gender scan with babybond, on their website they say they do a 'wellbeing checklist" well that just turned out to be that the heart was beating and movement was present! I was so happy about having a girl and seeing her in 4d that i didnt ask ! But nope she didnt check baby over. Its one of those things though, we leave the 12 week scan extremely happy and feeling relaxed a bit (if all is well) then to realise that actually, we have 8 more weeks to wait before we can see if theres anything wrong with babys organs etc. pregnancy is stressful lol not long for us to wait now though!x


----------



## Blob

Ah when I had mine (with Babybond) they looked at all the heart chambers and brain etc etc i didn't ask the lady just did it? 

I hope he feels better too, I'm thinking I might use my mums spare bed and leave the germs :rofl:


----------



## lola85

Mines on the 30th can't wait now!! Back in hosp again...I'm convinced I'm having a girl...little boys wouldn't be this mean to mummy! &#128521;


----------



## Amy89

Again? Oh chick, I do hope they sort you out properly, and SOON!


----------



## JayDee

My 20 wk scan is 18th too 
Only a week and a day to go....


----------



## hels08

hey ladies! not been on for a while as weve been away, nice week at the seaside with my babies, loved it! didnt want to come home!

having some little fluttery movements but no definate kicks yet! been for midwife appt today and got to hear heartbeat for first time, was lovely! not back at midwife for 10 weeks now, 18th september, seams forever away but i know itll fly by! 16 days until 20 week scan, cannot wait!

hope youre feeling better lola and amy! xx


----------



## lola85

Anyone any experience with gd? On my last 3-4 admissions to hospital I've had increasing amounts of glucose in my urine each time. They now want to rule out early onset of gd. My blood sugars been ok so far but they are worried as im struggling to eat/drink with hyperemesis that if blood sugars start dropping I could get quite ill quite quickly. They can't decide best way to manage it as they would normally do an early glucose tolerance test and then do them regularly till its ruled out but they don't think ill be able to keep the drink down so midwife is talking to consultant today to come up with a plan! I'm pretty sure it's nothing I just think this baby is naughty lol I'm owed a quick labour &#128521; if only!!!!


----------



## Kandidancer

Hope you're feeling much better soon Lola.
We had midwife appt y'day and heard the heartbeat, it was great. My OH cried (bless him) since then tho he's not shut up about baby. Tonight he's at footie luckily cos he's driving me mad. I started talking about a tv show y'day and he said ' erm I was talking about baby not this'. It's like we've swapped roles. He must have some of my pregnancy hormones. :hugs:Xx


----------



## JayDee

Kandidancer I've heard of partners getting sympathy sickness, maybe this is similar haha


----------



## Kaiecee

I had gd with my last baby had to do shots 3 times a day but it didn't hurt and was still able to eat the stuff I craved 

Gender scan for me on the 18th crossing my fingers its a girl :)


----------



## cherrylips100

Ooh lots of scans this week, hope they all go well. How are you uk ladies finding/coping with this heat wave? I've been sick twice, ready for some rain!


----------



## sobroody

Oh dear cherry!! Im not coping well at work as it gets to 30 degrees and feels very stuffy, my work uniform is awful sticky material as well! Ive been ok today as ive been jumping in and out of my sons pool to cool off :) but im totally ready for rain or snow now lol ;)


----------



## Kandidancer

Hope you're feeling better soon Cherry. I get hayfever quite bad so I'm staying inside as much as possible. But today I can't get rid of a headache, I've had a sleep, drank loads of water but i may have to have a paracetamol soon. I don't like to have one cos it worries me but may have to give in soon. Xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

Thank you. I'm sure I'll be fine tomorrow. The paddling pool sounds like a great idea!, just need a non-alco cocktail to go with it ;) 
I think you deserve a little paracetamol since you've tried everything else, hope you're better soon!


----------



## Kaiecee

Here in Quebec it's been 40 degrees celcius with the humidity which kills


----------



## Amy89

Not doing too good in the heat! Did the race for life yesterday, and I'm really struggling today. Overslept because I was so exhausted, and it's so hot that I'm answering around at work with no idea what to do with myself. Got a very busy evening service ahead with over 80 guests for dinner, and I've got not idea how I'm gonna cope, been on the verge of passing out all day. Unfortunately, work aren't that sympathetic when it comes to pregnancy, I personally feel like I deserve a bloody medal for working in the heat in this bloody restaurant with hardly any staff!


----------



## SugarBeth

Heat is bad here too, it's in the 90's and up all week. At 9 AM it was already in the high 80's, so I'm sure it's going to get terrible later! 

We found out on Saturday that we're having a little boy! We're calling him Will (which we've got some laughs about, as our daughter is named Katie, who we had when Prince Wills and Kate got married, and now we're having a Will in the year they're having their baby). We're really excited, we had a party yesterday to reveal to our families what the gender and name was and it was lots of fun!


----------



## cherrylips100

Wow guess its been hot all over then. My friend did the race for life yesterday too ( we are in notts) well done, definitely not running weather! Congrats on your little boy sugarbeth :)


----------



## JayDee

Congrats on your little boy sugarbeth - Will is a lovely name too.

Heat for me isn't too bad but hayfever is really getting to me, must have sneezed about 1000 times this weekend!


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations on your boy Sugarbeth. 
I'm doing ok with the heat I try and stay inside, and luckily the dealership where I work has aircon. But I struggle to get comfy at night. I keep waking up on my tummy, so I've padded myself up with pillows but it's still no good xx:hugs:


----------



## hels08

yeah the heat was lovely at first now its just uncomfortable lol! 7 days til my scan! cant wait!


----------



## Kaiecee

Just wanted all of u to know I'm expecting another BABY BOY
this will make 4 boys now lol


----------



## hels08

wow kaiecee! were you wanting another boy or a girl?? x


----------



## Kaiecee

No I was praying for a girl but I'm happy I would have been done but I told dh he's not finished ill try one more time for a girl


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats to everyone finding out their bump colors!

Just found out yesterday, we're team :blue:!


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, so many of us are having boys!!


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations ladies on your boys. My scan is 9th August, time is going soooooo slowly. I keep thinking I'm having a girl, but my OH has been out and got football nets and a football. So who knows xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

Yay! Congrats on your boys kaicee and mouse!


----------



## Amy89

Congratulations! We've decided we're staying team yellow!


----------



## DrGomps

yay...lots of boys! I am having at one boy and 2 girls...so glad i get to buy little blue things now!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm still jealous of all of u having girls but excited to have boys so close in age :)


----------



## hels08

i have 2 girls so hoping for a boy but if its a girl at least ive had lots of practice with them!


----------



## cherrylips100

How old are your other boys kaicee? You nearly have a 5 a side team! 
Any more gender scans coming up girls?


----------



## BabyLove1111

Anatomy scan on Tuesday for me! I'm so nervous but excited <3 I can't believe we are already almost halfway through our pregnancies. Time is flying!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Aidan is 6 Seth is 12 Riley is 6 months and baby in oven


----------



## cherrylips100

Babylove, mine is on weds, it seems to be going crazy fast, though I'm sure that will change nearer the end! 
Kaiecee, I bet they can't wait for another brother :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I only have my older kids half of the time and I haven't told them yet i will next weekend


----------



## sobroody

Aww congrats to all you ladies with boys :) nice to see some here, it seems most ladies posting in 2nd tri are having girls!
Ive been a bit ill, think its the heat but iv had awful headache on and off since monday, it hurts so bad when im moving, ok when im sat still lol! And been sick, bit late for morning sickness when i didnt originally have it ?! Feelin sorry for myself lol. On plus side had anomoly scan and baby girls is healthy, SO SO relieved :) 4 more weeks till v day!! Anyone else ready for winter?!
Babylove and cherry, good luck for your scans, are you hoping to find out the gender?


----------



## cherrylips100

Oh dear, lots of people seem to have been ill recently, I hope it passes quickly for you and congrats on your healthy scan. I already know i'm having boys as I had a gender scan at 17wks :) 
Have you all got names ready for your LO's?


----------



## sobroody

Thanks cherry i hope so too! I keep forgetting that you're having twins! So lovely!! 
We like the name Eloise for her, but keep browsing names too to see what else we like. Nothing yet! How about you? Will you have extra scans as you're expecting twinnies?


----------



## cherrylips100

Aww Eloise is a pretty name, there seems to be so many nice girls names out there compared with boys. We like Charlie & Freddie, very happy with them names so far. I will be scanned every month from now on.


----------



## lola85

I've got another 10days till my 20week scan I'm so excited to find out the gender!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I find it so hard to pick a name


----------



## SugarBeth

Lol, name picking is the easiest part for us! I'm pretty sure I could name 20 babies, all with names I love (which DH mostly agrees with)! We're going with Will this time because Dh really wanted it, but I named our daughter and I'm really excited for the next baby because I adore both boy and girl name that I already have chosen and Dh agreed with.


----------



## cherrylips100

Choosing names is fun, ours are having three each lol


----------



## BabyLove1111

sobroody said:


> Aww congrats to all you ladies with boys :) nice to see some here, it seems most ladies posting in 2nd tri are having girls!
> Ive been a bit ill, think its the heat but iv had awful headache on and off since monday, it hurts so bad when im moving, ok when im sat still lol! And been sick, bit late for morning sickness when i didnt originally have it ?! Feelin sorry for myself lol. On plus side had anomoly scan and baby girls is healthy, SO SO relieved :) 4 more weeks till v day!! Anyone else ready for winter?!
> Babylove and cherry, good luck for your scans, are you hoping to find out the gender?

Thanks for luck hun! We found out we are having a boy at a early gender scan a few weeks ago :) Hopefully he stays a boy, haha. I hope you feel better :hugs:
This is a random question, I have seen a few ladies put V-day, what is V-day? haha thanks!


----------



## lola85

V-day is viability day :)


----------



## DrGomps

Xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Well if u want to share some boys names I'd like to hear them


----------



## lola85

We've got Charlie Jacob or Daniel James for boys names and Amelia grace and Lilian (middle name to be decided) if its a girl


----------



## Kaiecee

Before we chose Riley we liked Jacob but I'm not sure anymore


----------



## Kandidancer

We've chosen Leo for a boy, and Darcie for a girl.
I really like Noah, Caleb, Elliott, Toby and Jack but my OH isn't so keen. 
I really like the name Jamie but that's my brothers name so would be a bit strange if we had picked that. Xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

Leo & Noah are lovely.


----------



## JayDee

Another team blue here :)
Somehow we knew it was though, and our little boy said it was a boy if anyone asked him.
Not really got any ideas on names yet, I like short, normal names. We had a very short shortlist for DS1 so could take a while.... I think there are more nice girls names but somehow we found chosing a girl's name more difficult.


----------



## Kaiecee

I likes Caleb but dh didn't like it so back to square 1


----------



## SugarBeth

We're going with William Lee and calling him Will, but some of my favorite names are:
Vincent
Atticus Finley
Jack
Silas
Matthew 
Simon


----------



## cherrylips100

Congrats Jaydee, welcome to team blue :)


----------



## Amy89

We're going for Lily or Oliver..bit we also like Dylan and George!


----------



## BabyLove1111

I really love the names Easton or Austin. Me and DH are torn between the two.


----------



## JayDee

My FIL was offering suggestions of baby names at the weekend... the same ones that I said no to when he suggested them for DS1! I think he's trying to get us to use a name that is either from his family or means something to him. Sorry, but we're not naming after one family and not the other, we'll just choose a name we like and that'll be that.


----------



## cherrylips100

' My FIL was offering suggestions of baby names at the weekend... the same ones that I said no to when he suggested them for DS1! I think he's trying to get us to use a name that is either from his family or means something to him. Sorry, but we're not naming after one family and not the other.'

Haha bless him, my grandad tried to get my aunties and uncles to name their sons after him by promising them money if they did. He's not been blessed with a nice name however and everyone has always refused.


----------



## Kaiecee

Starting to eat sour candies and peppermint tea for my morning sickness which I always have straight till the end :(


----------



## JayDee

Haha Cherry Lips :)

There isn't really anything wrong with the names he's suggesting, I just don't like them. One of them is the same as my neighbours dog when I was little, I can't hear that name without thinking of a Yorkshire Terrier lol.
I think DH likes one of the other names, as he mentioned it the other day, but afraid I don't.

Kaiecee - bless you. Hope you feel better soon. Ginger is meant to help, have you tried that? xx


----------



## hels08

20 weeks today! halfway! woohoo! scan in 2 days!


----------



## Kaiecee

Jaydee
I can't stomachs ginger I hate the taste


----------



## lola85

For mummys in the UK mothercare has some good offers on at the moment! I just ordered an anglecare monitor and tommee tippee steriliser starter set and saved £120 (half price) including free delivery ... might be worth a look!


----------



## hels08

scan went well, everythings perfect, and its little girl number 3 for us!


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> scan went well, everythings perfect, and its little girl number 3 for us!

Congratulations!! Glad all was good at the scan :) how's your back?


----------



## cherrylips100

Congrats Hels :) 
Thanks for the heads up lola, kiddicare has an amazing sale at the moment too, half price cots, matresses etc then another 10% off if you're buying 2 or more items in the nursery department and free next day delivery.


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations on your 3rd princess Hels xx:hugs:

Mamas and papas sale finishes on Sunday, we ordered our stuff on weds, gt all furniture, bedding, mobile, light fitting, rug and oodles of other bits and saved over £500!!!!!! 
:hugs:Xx


----------



## Kaiecee

The only thing I will need really is another bed for Riley who right now is 6 months so that the crib can go to the new baby :)


----------



## JayDee

I need a new buggy and car seat, ours went mouldy :-(


----------



## Kaiecee

In Canada it's so expensive for any car seat


----------



## lola85

Think I felt baby kick for first time! I was lay in bed last night and I could feel a weird sensation under my belly button like a 'popping' so I applied alittle pressure to see what it was and felt a strong 'kick' then felt it again in a different place alittle later! Definitely not gas lol so must be baby?


----------



## hels08

yep thats baby lola! you can normally feel more when you press down! congrats! its an amazing feeling!


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> yep thats baby lola! you can normally feel more when you press down! congrats! its an amazing feeling!

Yay! Thanks I thought I was imagining it haha! Got my scan tomorrow so it's nice to know he/she is wriggling around in there! X


----------



## hels08

awww fantastic, give it a few weeks and youll not have to press down to feel harder movements itll just boot you! lol! hope your scan goes well, are you finding out the sex???
weve decided on a name, as she is our little christmas baby we are going to call her Holly xxx


----------



## lola85

Awwww that's lovely!!! I wanted holly for a girl but sounds daft with our surname lol so hubby said no! 
Hopefully we will find out the sex tomorrow can't wait to see baby again! I think it's a girl and hubby thinks its a boy so loser buys dinner &#128521;


----------



## hels08

haha then i hope its a girl for you so he ends up spending his money! hahaha x


----------



## Kaiecee

I still feel movements really low it's weird


----------



## sobroody

Aww yey Lola for feeling baby its amazing isnt it! Hope ur scan goes well tomorrow :)
Hels i like Holly and a nice touch for christmas :) 

I've actually done housework for the most part of today, pre pregnancy i used to do a little every evening when DS in bed to keep on top of it as i like a tidy home, but my house has been such a messy tip the past few months as im so tired! Feels good now its done but sure my energy will go again!!
Anyone else feel "hungover" every single morning? really starting to get me down! Takes me about 2 hours to wake up!!


----------



## lola85

All good with our scan!!! It's a girl &#128525;


----------



## hels08

awww yay! dinner on hubs then! congrats x


----------



## sobroody

lola85 said:


> All good with our scan!!! It's a girl &#128525;

Aww congrats!! Glad it went well!x


----------



## Kandidancer

lola85 said:


> All good with our scan!!! It's a girl &#128525;

Congratulations on your girl xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

Congrats on your girl Lola :) 
Anyone else feel like time is flying?


----------



## bellezzajess

lola85 said:


> All good with our scan!!! It's a girl &#128525;

Yay, congrats!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on ur girl I'm jealous


----------



## JayDee

Yet congrats!
I like the name Holly too, would have been on my shortlist if this one was a girl


----------



## Droplette

Anyone find out the gender of their baby? I find out next week Wednesday. I'm so excited!


----------



## Amy89

I find out on Wednesday! Soooo excited!


----------



## Kandidancer

We find out next Friday but not until 3:30! It's going to drive me mad waiting until the afternoon, but I'm finishing work at 2:00 and don't have to go back until Saturday. So we are going shopping straight after yayyyyy xx:hugs:

Good luck ladies


----------



## Amy89

Come on ladies, lets see those beautiful half way bumps :D

Spoiler
For those on mobile and are unsure how to add a picture, go to 'go advanced' below the reply box, then 'manage attachments'.

 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cherrylips100

That's a very tidy little bump you've got there.
Here's mine from yesterday (21w5d) please excuse the pjs!...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0162.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amy89

Ooh what a lovely bump!


----------



## lola85

Awe lovely! Ill add mine when I figure out how to!


----------



## sobroody

Im jealous of your bumps! They are so perfect and neat, mines got a big fat layer of flab over it! Waaaah !


----------



## Kaiecee

Scan on Monday to get better pics :) at least get to seem lo again


----------



## Kandidancer

My bump, looks very veiny this morning 
:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kandidancer

Sorry ladies posted wrong way round ha ha xx


----------



## Amy89

Very tidy bump :)


----------



## cherrylips100

ahh, I love the bump pictures. Can't wait to see what they look like near the end.


----------



## Kandidancer

Well I'm hoping I don't get any bigger in the next 3 weeks. I'm a bridesmaid on 24th August and I went for my dress fitting y'day and the lady said if I get much bigger the dress won't fit! 
Luckily the dress was big for me when we got it before I was pregnant. So fingers xed I don't grow to much or I may have to borrow my friends Spanx shorts for a few hrs for the photos. 
Xx:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

This was mine at 20 weeks.. it's grown a bit since then though.... 

Does anyone else find that random things make their baby kick? Mine seems to be decaf coffee! I thought I had switched to decaf so baby stayed calmer lol
 



Attached Files:







20130719_073338.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cherrylips100

You're due the same day as me JayDee :) 
Can see a teeny bump there, but like you said, they start growing like crazy after 20 weeks.


----------



## ipfee812

eek!!! scan tomorrow at 9am (french time!) i am sooooo excited i feel sick!! finally find out if its a boy or girl yey!!!


----------



## ipfee812

[URL=https://s1230.photobucket.com/user/Jennifer_Keens-Soper/media/jenbump.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee500/Jennifer_Keens-Soper/jenbump.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

bump at 22w


----------



## cherrylips100

Ipfee, you're the same day too! You must be excited, let us know what they are :)


----------



## ipfee812

will do plus a pic :) kandidancer , any gut feeling for gender?? i'm feeling boy but have no preference, so exciting to find out..finally!!


----------



## ipfee812

and cherrylips according to our tickers , we are both 22w4D! :)


----------



## Kandidancer

ipfee812 said:


> will do plus a pic :) kandidancer , any gut feeling for gender?? i'm feeling boy but have no preference, so exciting to find out..finally!!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I've no preference on gender, I'm swaying towards a girl but I think that because everyone says that I will have a girl. My OH thinks boy. He's bought football nets and a ball. I'm sure he thinks it's going to come out talking and walking, he looked gutted when I said the baby wont need them until a year or so. 
I'm getting excited my scan is 3:30 uk time. So time will pass soooooo slow tomorrow, I'm sure I won't be able to sleep (even more than normal lol) xx:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

I'm team blue! Found out yesterday <3


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations Amy is your due date still the 22nd? 
I'm hoping they bring mine forward a bit xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

Woo another team blue, congrats Amy.
Hope your scan goes well and you can find out Kandidancer.


----------



## Kandidancer

cherrylips100 said:


> Woo another team blue, congrats Amy.
> Hope your scan goes well and you can find out Kandidancer.

Thanks me too. Last time the baby was a bit naughty and kept bouncing around so hopefully after a morning running around at work it'll be a bit more chilled out xx:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

Still the 22nd, measuring bang on! Got admitted again with Hyperemesis but am home now! Mental couple of days!


----------



## Kandidancer

Awww bless you. Glad baby is well, hope you're better soon Hun xx:hugs:


----------



## hels08

oooo good luck with you scans ladies! 4am this morning i got woke up with this little girly kicking the heck out of me! at first i wasnt happy as i was sooooooo tired but then i swayed towards, ''oh my thats brilliant''! the strongest her kicks have been so far! tired now tho....................


----------



## ipfee812

And its a .......girl! So happy! Cant wait to hear your news kandidancer x


----------



## JayDee

Cherry lips - 8th Dec. Less than 4 calendar months now  
Been to see my friend's newborn today.... Awe cutie


----------



## cherrylips100

Oh yes its the 9th today isn't it! Though mine will almost certainly be born in nov...
Congrats on your :pink: ipfee, I wonder what kandidancer is expecting...
Is your lo always more active at night hels?


----------



## lola85

Congrats in all the blue and pink bumps! I put in for annual leave before I start mat leaves seems mental to be planning that already! 
A few nights this week I've been woken up by my tummy going really tight and hard with very a mild (if any) pain could it be Brixton hicks already?


----------



## Kandidancer

Hi ladies, been for our scan today and we are having ...................
A naughty little girl! 
She would not cooperate at all. She has her head down and her back and arse towards the front. I didn't bother with the photo as I didn't want to show friends and family my baby girls ass. 
I'm going back on the 20th August for another scan, so fingers xed we get the measurements. We're calling her Darcie, and we've been to Meadowhall and got lots of pink things xx:hugs:


----------



## Kandidancer

ipfee812 said:


> And its a .......girl! So happy! Cant wait to hear your news kandidancer x

Congratulations were pink too xx:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

Lola, I've been getting them for a while now - defo sounds like BH!
Congrats Kanidancer, so exciting to start buying gender specific things!


----------



## cherrylips100

Congrats Kandi :) really like the name you've chosen aswell.


----------



## hels08

lovely name kandi! i keep thinking of going to meadowhall but im scared ill spend hours and hours in there and buy everything in sight!


----------



## Kandidancer

hels08 said:


> lovely name kandi! i keep thinking of going to meadowhall but im scared ill spend hours and hours in there and buy everything in sight!

We didn't leave hospital til 5, so we limited ourselves to 4 shops then have some tea. Although in them farty few hours we spent over £200!!!!!!! 
I'm waiting til September then going again tho.... I dread to think how much I will spend then. Xx:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

You can get braxton Hicks from 16 weeks but most people don't feel them till later on (doesn't mean they don't have them though).
Congrats on all the pink and blues everyone, and those staying yellow or green or any other non-gender related colour


----------



## ipfee812

Congrats kandidancer! Before i found out i was like "im not too keen on pink' as i thought it could be a boy...but now i know its a girl i'm insanely pulled to anything pink, purple and sparkly! Haha! Think i experienced braxton hicks for first time yesterday but not sure.. one side of bump went really hard and like sharp stitch feeling, only lasted a few minutes.. now comes names deciding!


----------



## ClairAye

:wave: My name is Clair.

I got my :bfp: on 3rd May and I'm due our second on Christmas Eve :flower:


----------



## Amy89

Welcome Clair :) congratulations on your Christmas Eve baby!


----------



## sobroody

Yey congrats on the girls!! We need to get a tally going or something with what we are having! I cant keep up. Hello Clair what a lovely time to be due :) I love that we're all having Christmas babies!
I had energy for about a week but its gone now and im back to feeling really tired again wah :( My baby girl actually keeps me awake at night too cause shes so active!! Can anyone else feel feet yet? I can and love it when i get a foot slide around under my hand!


----------



## ClairAye

Thank you both!
Tbh I hope I go early or late by a week, too close to Christmas for my liking :haha:

No feet yet thank god! My son used to jam his under my ribs and it was agony :dohh: Lots and lots of kicks though! :flower:


----------



## lola85

sobroody said:


> Yey congrats on the girls!! We need to get a tally going or something with what we are having! I cant keep up. Hello Clair what a lovely time to be due :) I love that we're all having Christmas babies!
> I had energy for about a week but its gone now and im back to feeling really tired again wah :( My baby girl actually keeps me awake at night too cause shes so active!! Can anyone else feel feet yet? I can and love it when i get a foot slide around under my hand!

Welcome Clair!
Sobroody Im jealous you can feel feet!!!! My little ladys kicks are definitely getting stronger and DH can now feel them more. Shes got abit of a routine going now too and although more active at night shes not keeping me awake yet! Although Im starting to get a dull lower back pain think its time for a pregnancy pillow! 
Weve decided to call her Amelia :cloud9:


----------



## Amy89

When I get on my laptop I'll change the first post to include pink, blue, and yellow bumps and updated EDDs :)


----------



## hels08

aww lola amelia is lovely x


----------



## JayDee

Hi Clair
My first was due 20th Dec but kept us waiting till 30th - I had my legs well and truly crossed on Christmas Day lol although healthy baby is all that matters really...

I can feel boney bits but I've never been able to tell hands from feet, I guess feet feel more boney, I don't know.

My little monkey decided to kiuck or punch or whatever my cervix at 4am this morning, that was soooo much fun!!!!


----------



## Kandidancer

Love the name Lola. Congratulations Clair xx:hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Amelia is such a pretty name, Lola!

Amy - that'll be great! I'd love to be able to see who is having what and when!

I can't believe how strong my baby is already. My daughter was active, but I think this little boy is even more active. He's constantly moving around in there, and strong enough to kick my hand off of my belly or anything that might be near my belly. It's so strange to already see my belly look like ocean waves when he gets really worked up! lol. And yet, DH has still not felt him a single time! Every time I grab his hand to feel, baby goes completely still!


----------



## cherrylips100

Definitly know what you mean Sugarbeth. I'm always calling dh over and then they decide to chill out!
Welcome Clair :)


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks for the welcomes ladies! I seem to be due in a very lovely month! :D


----------



## JayDee

Dh has felt bubba kick a few times but every time ds tries he goes still again, hopefully he'll be a calming the influence when his little bro arrives too


----------



## ClairAye

My OH felt our son at 23 weeks but I'm much flabbier than I was then, so hope it doesn't take too long for him to feel baby! :(


----------



## Kaiecee

dh has been able to feel baby at around 21 weeks and not small so i was happy about that :)


----------



## lola85

Anyone else had really inappropriate comments about their pregnancy yet?! Bloody livid with the new girls at work! Firstly these 2 are annoying everyone on the team no one likes them they seem to think they know everything already and are only trainees yet interfer and give advice out etc which is incorrect and question everything! Not in a 'why do you do it this way?' but your doing it the wrong way etc it makes you look unprofessional and then takes forever sending them to read the procedures to explain why actually Im doing it right because I know my fricking job! ANYWAY yesterday I had one of them shadowing me when one of our clients asked when I was due and I told them dec and I got the 'wow christmas baby exciting' response and then she chips in with 'personally I think your already a cruel mother to have a baby at christmas' WTF?! WHO EVEN ASKED U! You know nothing about me! Then everytime someone asked when I was due she just kept repeating I think its cruel.....in the end I just said you celebrate christmas yeah? Its kind of celebrating a birthday...theres this guy called Jesus who was born at christmas and he seems to have done ok with a december birthday so im not worried! freaking moron!!! Sorry rant over!


----------



## Amy89

Wow, how rude!! Well done for keeping your cool, I'd have gone nuts! 
I've only had size comments, a man asked me how long I had left yestday, and when I said 4 months, he whistled and went "Woah, you're gonna be huuuuuuuuuge!"


----------



## cherrylips100

Haha, I think she needs a sex ed lesson if she thinks you can pick and choose the exact time you conceive. Me and my sister's birthdays are both in december and we never found it to be an issue.


----------



## Kandidancer

What cows. I'd have had a hissy fit at her.
I'm having a few issues with work, still not getting any help at all. Running round like a blue arsed fly ALL the time. Luckily my Boyf works at the same company and had a word with my boss who said he will sort it. Still not happened he's been saying it for the last 12 weeks!

But anyway on Wednesday I was running around for ages, and had a pushing feeling in my girls bits only lasted for a few seconds, but scared me shitless. I phoned a midwife and she said it was baby moving, which kind of makes sense as she was head down last week at the scan. But I'm now soooo scared I'm going to lose her and freak out every time I feel her move. I know I'm probably being stupid but I can't help it. :hugs:Xx


----------



## JayDee

I don't think Dec babies are in any way cruel, I'm gonna have 2 of them after all but we have said from being pregnant with ds1 that if he wants to have his birthday on his half birthday instead when he's older he can if he wants to break up the gifts and stuff.
I've done a crazy week at work, def over did it cos I felt so I'll on Friday - won't be doing that again :-(


----------



## sobroody

Lola, i LOL'd at your jesus response, hehe. Also think you did well to keep your cool! Seriously wtf is wrong with some people? I've not had any bad December comments but ppl keep going on and on and on and on and on (u get the picture!!) about how big i am! My bump is big yes, i've put on a stone which is well within the limit for my gest, yet apparently it's a massive deal that my bump is so big. So what?! Least i've got a lovely healthy baby inside it!!
Kandid how has your boss not sorted it? Like not given you support etc? My colleagues are good at my work with helping lifting etc, but i refuse to do it ! Why should i? I'm on a crap wage and it's not worth it!

I was out for 3 days with a migraine last week it was just horrible! My partner actually phoned 999 because i woke up at 3am in the morn and was trying to tell him how much pain i was in but my words were coming out all jumbled/random words!! He thought i was having a stroke or something. It was the most bizarre thing ever. Not had that before, normally i just get jazzy eyes. 
When are you all starting maternity leave? I've got 16 weeks and counting...!


----------



## sobroody

ClairAye said:


> My OH felt our son at 23 weeks but I'm much flabbier than I was then, so hope it doesn't take too long for him to feel baby! :(

I am a LOT flabbier this time than with DS but my OH felt this one at 17 weeks! My midwife said my muscles feel like they're coming apart so not sure if that's why? She's a strong little baby though, some kicks hurt me already!!


----------



## cherrylips100

Oh dear, hope it was a one off sobroody, that must have been scary. 'jazzy eyes' did make me laugh though! :wacko:
Has everyone settled on names? Me and DH are thinking of swapping one of the first names we love for something rarer but that we still really like. What would you do? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sobroody

Hehe :) It wasn't a one off but definitley the worse one so far! I think we are settled on Eloise although i've still got my eye out for other names just in case! Need a middle name - i like Grace. Just want to name her now though so i can start calling bump that name! DS had a different name from 20 weeks to 30 weeks as we picked one then changed our minds!
Ooo i'm unsure what i'd do in your situation as i'm so indecisive! Maybe go with the one that goes best with the other name you've got picked for the other twin? Are you keeping your names quiet ?


----------



## cherrylips100

I really like Eloise, I've only ever met one.
Thinking about making Charlie, an 'Albie' instead as it's Charlie is so popular. I had another 4 girls in my year at school with my name and it drove me crazy.


----------



## Kaiecee

having a hard time to find a boys name i like


----------



## lola85

Thanks ladies nice to know it wasnt just my *hormones* ha! 
Were calling our little girl Amelia Lilian (Lilian was my grandmothers name) Amelia has been top of the girls name list for the last few years in the uk which puts me off it abit but theres no other name we both love and I only know 1 other Amelia/Emilia/Amelie. Id have Lilian (Lily) as a first name which DH really likes but he prefers Amelia. 
Im starting mat leave 23rd Dec but because Ive had months off sick I still have all my holidays to take at work so hoping to take some time off in oct and then 4weeks before mat leave so hopefully finish 25th nov! So exciting to think were far enough along now to be planning these things!


----------



## cherrylips100

I think I'm leaning back to Charlie again today lol I don't want to be one of those people that decide after their babies are born.
Amelia is nice too, its a shame we can't stop everyone else using our names


----------



## sobroody

Cherry i LOVE the name Albie! My friend called her son that, he's 6 months old. I was a bit gutted that i didn't come across it for my son ! 
Lola i like all of those names, my fav is Amelie, it would prob be on my list but it's awful with the surname! I know 2 Amelia's - there was only one at my school and someone i know has named her daughter that which is why it's out of my list lol.
I know some ppl don't name their baby till after they're born as they might not 'look like a...' but IMO babies grow into their name. I could never imagine my son being called something else now.


----------



## cherrylips100

Thankyou, think we might roadtest Albie, refer to him as that and see if it feels right. Lol I don't understand what people mean when they say that either, how can a baby be born looking like a specific name!?
Congrats to those whose v day it is today x


----------



## Amy89

I love love love Albie <3 and Amelia, that was on our list of girls name, second only to Lily! 
I think we're settled on Oliver, although for some reason, I've referred to him in my head as Sam more than once?! I think I'm going mental LOL! Michael is going to be the middle name, after OHs late uncle. I like Daniel and James though (my uncles name was James but we all called him Uncle Dan lol), but since we've already got one memorial name, I don't think we need another for this baby! Plus, OH wanted Michael as the first name and I've had to really fight to get it to the middle name :/


----------



## cherrylips100

:) I literally like every name in this thread, december is gonna have some well named babies. You could go with Oliver Michael Sam?


----------



## Amy89

Tbh, I don't even really see the point of a middle name - it just won't get used, by us at least. I think maybe if we have another dude it can be a Sam :)


----------



## sobroody

My poor son is lumbered with 2 middle names which i think WHY DID I DO THAT to him :( So i want to make sure this ones nice. I would like to go after family but i don't like any of their names haha!! I like my mums name as a middle name and that would go lovely but it really doesn't go with the surname.
Does anyone elses bump 'hurt' ?! Mine is so heavy!!! And however i sit it aches. Its just so big i honestly don't know how on earth i'm going to get through 16 more weeks of growth lol x


----------



## hels08

yes im really feeling the bump ache, can feel it stretching now, getting to that uncomfortable stage! our baby girl is going to be Holly Mae, i wanted something to reflect her being born at christmas but nothing too weird so we're going with Holly, although had i been having a boy it wouldve been Ben, not christmassy at all! but there were no nice christmas names for a boy, and i really didnt want a Noel or a Jesus!


----------



## JayDee

We have no idea on names, we are both really fussy!


----------



## SugarBeth

lola85 said:


> Anyone else had really inappropriate comments about their pregnancy yet?!

I'm surprised that I haven't had any comments about a December due date yet. I bet they'll come closer to the end of my pregnancy. So far I haven't had any inappropriate comments, except two strangers (both were cashiers at stores and at different times) telling me that I should be done having kids now that I have a boy and a girl. I'm always polite, but come on - what makes you think you can tell someone when they're done, and why base it 100% on gender? Their faces when I tell them that we plan on 2-4 more are always funny though!



JayDee said:


> I don't think Dec babies are in any way cruel, I'm gonna have 2 of them after all but we have said from being pregnant with ds1 that if he wants to have his birthday on his half birthday instead when he's older he can if he wants to break up the gifts and stuff.
> I've done a crazy week at work, def over did it cos I felt so I'll on Friday - won't be doing that again :-(

That's an interesting idea, to have it on their half birthday! I don't think I'd be able to do that, as it would fall around my daughter's birthday party then, but interesting idea. I think he will be born around the 18-20th, but when we do parties I plan to have them in the first week of December or so. Far enough away to separate it from all the Christmas parties but close enough where it still works.



cherrylips100 said:


> Has everyone settled on names? Me and DH are thinking of swapping one of the first names we love for something rarer but that we still really like. What would you do? Decisions, decisions...

We've been settled for months and have been calling this baby Will since we found out. My husband picked it out, and while I wasn't crazy at all about it before, it's actually grown a lot on me and I've become really attached to it. It really feels like his name. My favorite boy name is Vincent Atticus, which DH agreed to use next time. I tried calling this baby by that name and it just didn't fit! He clearly is not my Vincent.



sobroody said:


> I know some ppl don't name their baby till after they're born as they might not 'look like a...' but IMO babies grow into their name. I could never imagine my son being called something else now.

I really never understood that idea. To me, a squishy baby looks like most other squishy newborn babies. They change so drastically. I don't think they really look like any certain name as a newborn, and if they did, with how much they change there's no telling if they'd still look like that name. We choose what we feel in our heart as the perfect name and what just feels right and stick with that. 



hels08 said:


> yes im really feeling the bump ache, can feel it stretching now, getting to that uncomfortable stage! our baby girl is going to be Holly Mae, i wanted something to reflect her being born at christmas but nothing too weird so we're going with Holly, although had i been having a boy it wouldve been Ben, not christmassy at all! but there were no nice christmas names for a boy, and i really didnt want a Noel or a Jesus!

We were going to do a Christmasy/wintery middle name had this been a girl. She was going to be Cecelia Snow and we were going to call her Cece Snow. But now that it's a boy, there's no Christmasy name. I just don't like boy Christmas names!


----------



## JayDee

I like the name Holly, esp for a Dec girl. I like all the names you guys are using, just need to choose one for our bub now


----------



## Kaiecee

if i was having a girl i had a couple names ready but dince this will b my 4th boy im super stuck


----------



## lola85

How's everyone doing? I'm having a bad week with HG again and feeling sorry for myself ha! Only been back at work a few weeks and off sick again feel really guilty about it but they sent me home so atleast I tried to go in!


----------



## Kandidancer

lola85 said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm having a bad week with HG again and feeling sorry for myself ha! Only been back at work a few weeks and off sick again feel really guilty about it but they sent me home so atleast I tried to go in!

Awwww bless you, at least you did try going in. I've been lucky to not get ms. But I did get a stomach bug last week and that knocked me for six. So it must be awful for you. I've just started getting leg cramps and back ache. Which are annoying me, woke up with leg cramp this morning shouted fr my OH to help and I'm sure he thought baby was coming he jumped out of bed and said ' what do we need to do? ' he was relieved when I said it was cramps ( plonker) xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

Don't feel bad Lola, its beyond your control, enjoy your rest.
I can sympathise with the leg cramping at night, it can be pretty intense at times lol


----------



## cherrylips100

How's everyone feeling? I've just realised some of you will be heading into third tri this week, it's crazy how fast time has gone! My bump seems to be growing quickly now and it's getting increasingly difficult picking things off the floor or standing for a long time.


----------



## Kandidancer

When do we move to third trimester is it 28 weeks? Xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

27 weeks I think :) I had a little peek on there earlier


----------



## sobroody

Bimey lola really feel for you :( 
I am ok, have been doing babys nursery this week as im getting far too fat so dont want to leave it much longer!!
Feeling really down about weight gain as i feel such an elephant and nothing fits me ! My bump is actually massive, someone i know put her full term bump pic on fb yesterday (she actually had the baby this morning!) and it was the same size as mine!! I nearly cried hahaha.
Went maternity clothes shopping but all of the stores only sell maternity stuff online! What good is that?! Need to try things on. 
How is everyone else?
My pram was supposed to be coming around 1st sept so i got all excited for that but now theyve said it could be another 2 weeks :'( i know i dont need it yet but i just want to play with it lol x


----------



## JayDee

Yeah, 27 weeks is third tri so this coming Sunday for me :)
I got my new pram delivered a couple of weeks ago, I wasn't going to get it out of the box but thought I'd better check it was all ok (which it was). It's not a novelty for me though, we've already had a few different ones so it's more just figuring out how it all goes together, folds down etc.

My bump seems massive now too, I have no idea how big I'm going to be by the time he decides to make an apperance (late November at the earliest though please baby!)


----------



## DebbieF

I moved over to 3rd tri yesterday @ 27 weeks. We put our crib together last night and the nursery is finally coming along.


----------



## lola85

im glad im not the only one wanting to be organised! I want the baby girls room organised before she arrives ie cot up and bedding on, dresser and changing top ready etc which I think is pretty normal? I know I still have 15weeks to go and im not saying I want it done this week but whats wrong with wanting it ready before she arrives? Main problem is my in-laws! They are lovely and are giving us a cot they have but are reluctant to actually hand it over until october I think which is ok but its an american sized cot so everytime I mention looking for a mattress or measuring it to double check its size so we can look/order one im told I dont need to bother with that for another year etc etc its driving me mad! I just think its nice to have the nursery set up ready for baby I think especially as a FTM its exciting and nice to do?
Also with baby being due around christmas Id like all big things ordered by october so can start planning christmas in nov and then no stress in dec if she comes early or im unwell etc


----------



## Amy89

I keep meaning to do the nursery, but then when I'm settled on the sofa I just think "Well, we won't be using it for nearly a year, so if it needs to wait unt after Xmas, it can!"


----------



## Kandidancer

Everything is ordered for the nursery, just got to wait til November for it to be delivered. I keep walking into her room and looking through her stuff it drives my OH crazy. But I just want the room to be done, so there's one less thing to sort out before Xmas/ due date xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

I've had the nursery done for a month or so, just need a breast pump, car seats and a top changer and we're ready to go.


----------



## Amy89

Wow, super organised! We still need a steriliser, bottles, blankets, dummies, cot mattress, changing bag, bouncy chair, and mattress protectors/fitted sheets! 
I'll be happy once I've got the mattress, steriliser, and bouncy chair, though. The rest is little stuff I can just pick up at the supermarket!


----------



## SugarBeth

I have half of my hospital bag all ready, I have the clothing washed and folded in the drawers, the bedding set up, I have the swings back from the basement, I started my stash of diapers, and I bought pretty much everything I need besides getting a wombie. 

All I need to work on is cleaning up the nursery. It still has stuff in there that doesn't belong that I'm sorting through and finding new places for.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Wow I totally forgot about this thread! I joined this at 7 weeks pregnant! Im now 26 weeks, how crazy!! 

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## sobroody

We all seem pretty organised :) think its part of the nesting!! My pram came today i LOVE it! Sooo excited. It was quite cute actually as this morn i got an email saying it was coming today so i excitedly screeched that it was coming to my OH and my 3yo said "is the baby coming today too?" Bless him, he keeps asking when she's going to come out of my belly, think he's more impatient than me :) 

Lola i completely see where you're coming from, don't know why they can't just give it to you now or measure it at least :'( would drive me mad that!


----------



## cherrylips100

That's sweet sobroody, is he excited? 
Can't believe I'm in third tri now and have no longer than 11 weeks to go at the very latest!


----------



## sobroody

cherrylips100 said:


> That's sweet sobroody, is he excited?
> Can't believe I'm in third tri now and have no longer than 11 weeks to go at the very latest!

Yep he seems very excited! I'm worried about what he'll be like when she's actually here but sure everything will fall into place in time.

Wow that's a fab way to look at it, will you be having them naturally or c-section (no idea what happens with twinnies sorry!)
I keep thinking i've got 15 weeks max, which is soooo long still.


----------



## cherrylips100

3 years seems like a pretty ideal age gap, I'm sure he'll adore her :)
I've got a 50/50 chance of a csec, but they don't let you go past 38 weeks with twins (its the eqiv of being 42 weeks with a singleton)
Did you go overdue with your ds?


----------



## lola85

Must be great to know you wont be going over due cherry especially with twins!!! 
I've got my 25week check this week...anything I need to know/expect? X


----------



## cherrylips100

Yes that's true, although I hope they stay in there as long as possible. Who knows, a few of you might still beat me to it lol my 24 week appointment was just blood pressure, weight, blood and urine tests, nothing exciting really but I've read some clinics listen to the heartbeat and measure your bump as well.


----------



## sobroody

I think he will based on what he's like with my neice :) We did want a closer gap but it didn't happen that way but the more I think of it 3 years is better, he's just started pre school (much to his horror at the moment!) so it will be nice to have time alone with her without feeling too guilty. 

Lola i had mine at 24 weeks and she just did my bp and had a quick listen of heartbeat. She then asked a few questions about how i was feeling and i said pretty crappy got no get up and go, don't feel like me etc and it ended up with her asking me a load more, i could tell she was a bit concerned but i felt so much better after offloading! I said i thought it was just normal tiredness and she said its not normal to feel like that but i don't sound depressed but she going to keep an eye on me. Aaah felt a bit of a hormonal wreck! I go back this week for bloods and i must say i feel so much better just from the advice she gave me which was to go on brisk walks regularly, push myself to get motivated and eat healthily.
Apparently lots of women can feel like that just due to hormones and it goes after the baby is born but sometimes it can turn into postnatal depression so i really want to work hard to avoid that.


----------



## lola85

Thanks ladies all was good! Can anyone in the uk tell me when I get my mat b1 form and who from? X


----------



## Amy89

You should have got it at your 24 week appointment from your midwife. Give her a ring, I had to remind mine as I was leaving that I needed it. You do need it ASAP though, you need to inform work of your maternity leave date by the 15th week before the week your baby is due...for me that September 14th, so will be September 13th for you! Xx


----------



## cherrylips100

Same here, I had to ask for it at my 24 week appointment but you can get it from your doctor aswell. Anyone know how long it takes to get a reply?


----------



## Amy89

A reply? From who? X


----------



## cherrylips100

From the maternity allowance people confirming they've received the form.


----------



## Kaiecee

Diabetes test tomorrow


----------



## Amy89

Ohhhh, I'm not sure, not much more than a couple of weeks I'd imagine..


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey ladies! Lots of eggplants floating around here. :haha:


----------



## Kandidancer

mouse_chicky said:


> Hey ladies! Lots of eggplants floating around here. :haha:

We're due the same day, I don't know how to update my ticker tho. Is it one more week til 3rd tri? Xx:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

Yeah, 27 weeks is third tri! It hit me yesterday that in less than 3 months I'll be a parent! Had a few minutes mourning my care-free life (I'm allowed to do that, right?). I'm so excited for him to be here, but I do (and sure I will continue to) miss my old life of being 'just me'...anyone else feel like that?


----------



## SugarBeth

I think I've been an eggplant forever!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yeah, I think it's just 1 week left of 2nd trimester for us. :happydance: Maybe just go to the bump.com and make a new ticker? That's usually what I do when it gets screwed up. :haha:

No joke, sugarbeth, I think eggplant spans from 24-28 weeks! Surely they grow during that time. Maybe they couldn't think of good fruit equivilents for that time.

Less than 3 months! I feel ya, Amy. :shock:


----------



## JayDee

Eggplant is 2 weeks on the ticker that's why. There are a few like that in the last 3 months...
I don't get a 24 week midwife appointment, haven't seen mine since 16 weeks!


----------



## Kandidancer

Amy89 said:


> Yeah, 27 weeks is third tri! It hit me yesterday that in less than 3 months I'll be a parent! Had a few minutes mourning my care-free life (I'm allowed to do that, right?). I'm so excited for him to be here, but I do (and sure I will continue to) miss my old life of being 'just me'...anyone else feel like that?

Yep yep yep,I was saying to my OH y'day that it's gonna be weird being us three, instead of us two. No more big holidays, dropping everything and going out. I think it's weirder for me than him, he says he cant wait to be a family and have our little princess in the house. Which made me feel a bit selfish I suppose, I mean I am equally as excited to be having her, but our world will never be the same again once she's here. Xx:hugs:


----------



## Olivette

Hey ladies - 

Totally late to the party but can I join? Not sure where I've been at for the past 6 months but better late than never! We're due Christmas Eve! 

Ox


----------



## cherrylips100

I don't mind not having nights out etc I'm just going to miss 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep :sleep:


----------



## Kaiecee

I've hit 3rd tri and didn't even realize it lol


----------



## Kandidancer

cherrylips100 said:


> I don't mind not having nights out etc I'm just going to miss 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep :sleep:

Oh don't get me wrong it's not like we were out every weekend, maybe one night every 8 weeks if that. But I think it's the idea that we can't drop everything and just do it. Instead it's planning on who will watch her whilst we are out. I would love 8 hrs sleep now without getting interrupted with loo visits or big kicks. Just one night. :hugs:Xx


----------



## cherrylips100

That's true, the loo breaks are getting slightly tedious now lol


----------



## JayDee

The nights out thing is more noticeable if you are in the minority in your group of friends in having kids.
I try to think about how much better for me it is to not drink as much alcohol lol


----------



## Kandidancer

I've never been a big drinker I can be drunk on a couple of cocktails, but I used to love getting ready for a night out then meeting my friends and not having to think about anyone else. How it's gonna change now tho. My best friend used to be a big drinker, most nights she would have a couple of glasses of wine, she has 2 girls at 2 yrs and 10 months and she barely drinks or goes out. We meet up for meals, and other visits. But when her eldest was about 4 months old we went out and she was clock watching all night and we came home early cos she missed her daughter so much. We all found it funny but I think that will be the rest of our gang now lol :hugs:Xx


----------



## hels08

28 weeks today!!! Getting close now ladies! Midwife today, be nice cos i havnt seen her for ten weeks, apps be about fortnightly now tho, that's when it hits you its getting close when you seeing them regular! Eek!


----------



## cherrylips100

How did your appt go hels? I had mine today too, all good but forgot to ask about the whooping cough vaccination. Anyone had or having one soon?


----------



## sobroody

Had mine yesterday. Arm a bit sore feels like i've been punched lol. I read best time to get is between 28 and 32 weeks, can u call your gp to book it?


----------



## cherrylips100

Yeah I imagine so, I was just interested to know more about it as I've heard of people opting out of it.


----------



## sobroody

I got a letter and info leaflet in the post, maybe you could ask for the info leaflet? I had a read and decided immediately that i'd have it done but it is a dilemma! Never know what to do for the best. It's not a 'live' immunisation, i think its the one that they use for pre school children. I didn't realise how serious whooping cough was before i had the letter!


----------



## Kandidancer

I've got to book my immunisation after my next midwife appt on 2nd October. I'm having it done cos if I didn't and anything happened to her I'd feel awful. I've also got to have the diabetes test on October 2nd, it's 3 hrs. I'm dreading that xx:hugs:


----------



## hels08

Appt went fine, all perfect! Having whooping cough vacc on Monday then they gonna call me with an appt for flu jab as they havnt arrived yet x


----------



## cherrylips100

It seems worth it from what I've read so I'll sort something out soon but I don't really like that it hasn't been clinically tested on pregnant women before, never mind I'm sure it will be fine! :)


----------



## sobroody

Yea i find it a bit strange also! In the leaflet i had it said its similar to the one given in america and thats been tested in pregnancy and all good, but i thought, similar is NOT the same!


----------



## cherrylips100

True lol I think its just a case of weighing up the pros and cons.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hmm, I wonder how they would make the vaccine to be similar but not the same? :shrug: Anywho, I had mine with dd after she was born; dh got it too.

The leaves are starting to change colors were I am! Is it really coming to be the end of September?


----------



## Kaiecee

Anyone else have really bad heartburn I feel like I'm dying


----------



## Kandidancer

Yep I get it too, the only way I can get rid of it is to nibble on a biscuit and I mean nibble! Takes me about 10 mins to eat it but after I'm fine. Well... Til the next bout I get xx:hugs:


----------



## cherrylips100

I can't believe its autumn already. I stupidly tried to fit in last years winter coat the other day lol think I need to go shopping again.


----------



## lola85

For uk ladies...amazon have a good deal on nappies at the moment new born size 74 for £5.55. Just bought 148 nappies, 12packs of 52wipes and 400 nappy sacks for £25


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm prescribed Zantac for the heartburn and its really killings everyday


----------



## ClairAye

I haven't posted in here in ages!

I'm in Trird Tri tomorrow!! :wacko: :happydance:

SPD is worse than 37 weeks+ with LO, having bad sciatica, lots of stretching and I can barely breathe.... :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Anyone else still have morning sickness I still have it a couple times a day which sucks


----------



## JayDee

One of my friends has been sick almost constantly throughout her pregnancy.
I know I am really lucky that it's never been something I've suffered from. Baby has decided kicking the bed when I lay on either side to sleep is a good idea though, nice to know he's OK but wish he'd do it during the day instead lol


----------



## ClairAye

My back feels awful, like it's burning and I have a baby up in my ribs.. Sooo uncomfy tonight!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry that everyone's feeling bad. :hugs:

Only a couple more months!


----------



## lola85

ClairAye said:


> My back feels awful, like it's burning and I have a baby up in my ribs.. Sooo uncomfy tonight!

I get this but only when I sit down it drives me mad! I have to kneel on the floor and lean on the sofa otherwise I've just got feet in my ribs....move your legs child!!!!!! 
How's everyone getting on? I seem to have gained ALOT of fat on my hips :( not impressed lol!


----------



## Kandidancer

I've been getting tight ribs too, y'day I was kneeling on the floor for a few mins then all was well. Today she won't stop moving, I think she's having a party. My belly is still nicely round but loads bigger. And i went to visit my mum and she said don't you look lively with your little round face. Was not impressed xx:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in here quickly! I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck as you reach the final stages of your pregnancy! I had a December baby last year and I remember getting to this point and thinking it still felt like forever until I was going to see my baby. Now here I am a year later and thinking 'where did the time go?!' 

I hope none of you get TOO uncomfortable and that your labour & deliveries go well.


----------



## Amy89

I'm still sick!! Started maternity leave though, which is nice although early! Just fed up of the whole pregnancy thing now, I wish the next 2 months would go by overnight...I just want my baby now!


----------



## Kandidancer

I started maternity leave last Monday. Last week me and OH did a huge spring clean from top to bottom even the loft. Then the nursery furniture came, so now I've nothing to do. No nursery to sort, all her clothes are washed and put away. I'm just waiting for baby too. These 10 weeks are going to drag for me. Xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

I can't wait to start mat leave! Only 5 weeks to go! Although gutted found out yesterday DH is going away for min 6months 8weeks after baby is due so hoping she comes on time so we get more time together!!!


----------



## Kandidancer

lola85 said:


> I can't wait to start mat leave! Only 5 weeks to go! Although gutted found out yesterday DH is going away for min 6months 8weeks after baby is due so hoping she comes on time so we get more time together!!!

Well that's crappy news that your DH is going away. Fingers xed she comes a couple of days early for you both xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

Thanks me too! Having abit of a crappy week so far lol! 
Found a lump under my armpit a few months ago and put it down to glands/breast tissue etc but its still there and more prominent and rubs/irritates me occasionally so thought I'd get it checked out. They aren't sure what it is so had to have a full breast examination too but that was all ok. They want to leave it for another month and if its still there I've got to go back to gp and in meantime I've got to do daily breast checks to see if anything changes. I really don't think it's anything serious but was expecting 'its fine just a gland' so bothered me abit that its not BUT atleast they are keeping an eye on it either way.


----------



## Amy89

Oh sweetie :( sounds like you're having a crappy time of it :( that's really sucky about OH going away, hope little miss comes on time for you! 
That must be pretty scary with the lump, but I'm sure if it was bad then they would have taken a sample and done a biopsy there and then. It might be nothing but definitely worth keeping your eye on. Hugs to you hun xx


----------



## lola85

Yeah I'm sure it's nothing it was a new junior GP so I'm sure she's just being thorough and cautious which is better than being fobbed off with its nothing lol!


----------



## Kaiecee

Going for a u/s tomorrow to check placenta and baby weight :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Been having loads of painful BH contractions the last few days. Guess third tri has truly hit now! I'll be 32 weeks tomorrow and it's finally starting to become real that we're having another baby!


----------



## Kandidancer

Apologies In advance for being crude or maybe a bit TMI, but is anyone getting vibrations there. Today I've had maybe 5 or 6 vibrations in my bits and then a couple on my inner thighs. I don't know what it is or whether it is normal. It doesn't last long maybe 5 seconds but it just seems weird. Xx:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

placenta is too closr to cervix will be checked again in 2 weeks


----------



## JayDee

I had a placenta scan this week too. It's at the front and a small amount is more attached than it should be but didn't sound like a big deal.
Baby is breech! Seems to be very active so maybe he'll move round soon....


----------



## Kaiecee

It's crazy how many contractions I get a day


----------



## Amy89

Not getting contractions but I'm getting an alarming amount of 'leakage' and cramp like pains :/ gonna give it a few hours and see if it calms down, it woke me up this morning!


----------



## Kandidancer

Amy89 said:


> Not getting contractions but I'm getting an alarming amount of 'leakage' and cramp like pains :/ gonna give it a few hours and see if it calms down, it woke me up this morning!

Maybe phone your midwife and see what she says Hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

I never know whether to ring the mw or pregnancy assesment - thinking about it, I don't even have a phone number for the mw! I'll give the assesment unit a ring if it doesn't ease off in an hour :)


----------



## Kandidancer

Sometimes I get a feeling that I'm not sure is right or wrong and I'm tempted to phone midwife but then I think if I phoned her every time I question anything I'd be on the phone all day to her. My heartburn has stopped at night thankfully, now tho I get it between 11:00-3:00 what joy xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

How are you Amy? 
Kandidancer I know what you mean about heartburn! I've found angel delight is pretty much the only thing except meds that helps mine and that's the yummy excuse I'm sticking too!!!! &#128521;


----------



## Amy89

I'm ok - been out worth my Dad today so had my mind taken off any pains, seems to have done the trick, maybe I just overdid it yesterday (walked a mile or so in to town and walked around for a few hours then back again). How is everyone?


----------



## Kandidancer

Feel like crap, I've had stabbing pains in my vagina for over a hour now, and I think my baby is pushing my cervix aswell. Don't want to disturb OH he's got work today plus he will panic and drive us to hospital. Plus I've got really bad heartburn too, so I'm lay on sofa feeling sorry for myself. Pointless rant really. Also my arm is still lumpy, hot and itchy from the whooping cough vaccine I had this Wednesday should I be concerned over that? Xx:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

We just moved and have about a month to get everything done but with these contractions are so bad makes it hard to do anything starting to stress a little


----------



## sobroody

Hey ladies how are you all? Not been on this thread for aaaages, need to catch up!
We are due NEXT month aaaaah scary and exciting!!! I've got 2 more weeks of work to go, id like at least a week off to rest then hope baby comes on time :)


----------



## SugarBeth

November 1st is so exciting! I love knowing that now it's NEXT month! Just 6 weeks left for me until the due date.


----------



## lola85

Had a very stressful 2weeks with my bloody mother- we don't get on at all. Anyway last night after another phone argument with her I started to feel dizzy and getting pain at the top of my bump. It's kind of between my ribs and to the right, kept me up in the night and still there this morning and can't get comfortable! Feels like a stretching type pain...is it just ligament pain?


----------



## Kandidancer

I had this Lola on Saturday it scared me to death. I was also going hot and breathless, so after a while I phoned labour ward and they told me to go in and get checked. I was on the monitors for 20 mins and all they said was it was pregnancy ailments. If you're still concerned it wouldn't hurt to phone midwife and ask. As its my first pregnancy I never know what's normal and what isn't so I'd rather ask questions than just plod on.
Ignore your mum, and try not to let her stress you out. I'm having issues with my sis, she hasn't spoken to me since oct 6th, when I stuck up for my mum!? I kept stressing myself out about it, and it isn't worth it. So im just thinking sod her, and focusing on my little baby xx:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

How we doing girls? Not long left now! I've been in hospital for the last week - silly baby refusing to move! Full story is on my journal, but it's been a pretty emotional week :( 
Glad to be back home now, hopefully I can keep the sprog inside for a few more weeks at least!


----------



## Kaiecee

Caesarian date dec 6th 2013 and my little boy will be here


----------



## Amy89

Wow! So close!


----------



## lola85

Glad your ok Amy! Any more news on induction? 
Kaiecee that's so exciting! Not long to wait now....so jealous you know when you'll meet your little one! Any names picked yet? I can't believe we're at that stage where people are starting to have their babies.....madness!! X


----------



## Amy89

No, had my detailed scan today which shows low fluid and no fetal growth since last week...have o go for anther scan next week to compare fluid level and to see I he's grown any. I assume induction will happen next week if its not good news :( x


----------



## lola85

Amy89 said:


> No, had my detailed scan today which shows low fluid and no fetal growth since last week...have o go for anther scan next week to compare fluid level and to see I he's grown any. I assume induction will happen next week if its not good news :( x


Try to think positive as hard as it is sometimes! Hopefully things will have improved next week and if not wait and see what they say again. Must be frustrating that they have changed their minds about what to do alot in the last week leaves you second guessing whats going to happen! 
On a positive note my friend had a baby at 34weeks in August and after a short stay in nicu she's now thriving at home I know it's different for everyone but sometimes it's good to hear positive stories. 
Take care and keep us updated x


----------



## Kaiecee

Amy 
What does it mean if he's not growing and what will they do I hope all improves for ur scan next week 

As of last night were thinking maybe Caleb but not sure we had Finley and Jacob but still no name running out of time


----------



## Amy89

I'm not sure, they said they have to wait until next week to determine the growth issue because one week between scans isn't long enough. So next week they will compare that scan against last weeks. They said that they can't make any decisions until then. I guess if he grows some then they will leave me be, and if not then they'll be looking to deliver. 
I know they're trying to keep him in for as long as possible, but seriously? What has to happen for them to decide its right to get him out?
His movements were cause for them to think about inducing seriously enough to give me the steroids, the fact they suspect I have a water leak should be enough to induce IMO, the risk of infection is massive and I'm not sure it's a risk I'm happy to take. Am I overreacting there? That coupled with the fact he's not grown in a week? It seems crazy to me that they're wanting to keep him inside. 
I imagine that I'm feeling like this because I'm so worried, but does it look that way from the outside? What would you guys do/think?


----------



## Kandidancer

Tbh Amy I think you're doing great I would be a mess and would most probably be sobbing my heart out at hospital. I'm a natural worrier tho, but I would seriously visit the hospital daily if I could. Like I said before even if it's reassurance to hear Oliver's heart beat or see movements on a scan. I know it must be hard but try and rest up a bit and not panic too much hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

I need to post in here more! How is everyone? :flower:

I need to go get my BP checked today :( Last week it was the tiniest bit high for me and I'm still having constant headaches, what's the bets it's normal!


----------



## Kaiecee

Amy
I don't think u are overreacting this is ur baby and have every right to know what's going on I think waiting a week is too long max 3 days they should have given u another ultrasound because it's not just growth but ur liquids too


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope everything's okay. :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm having a growing issue too. I was hoping to get answers this week, but i only got half answers. Two appointments ago I was measuring behind. One appointment ago I hadn't grown at all since being behind. This appointment yesterday, I've finally grown but I'm still not up to where I'm supposed to be. All this pregnancy and last pregnancy I've been spot on, so I don't like this. Now I get to wait another week and a half to see if I catch up or not. If I don't, I'm being sent for an ultrasound to check out the placenta.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thinking of you, sugarbeth.


----------



## BabyLove1111

Found out hubby is deploying for 9 months on my due date :( This sucks.


----------



## Kandidancer

BabyLove1111 said:


> Found out hubby is deploying for 9 months on my due date :( This sucks.

Oh no what crappy news. Let's hope baby comes a few days early so hubby can spend a few days with you all xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

Kandidancer said:


> BabyLove1111 said:
> 
> 
> Found out hubby is deploying for 9 months on my due date :( This sucks.
> 
> Oh no what crappy news. Let's hope baby comes a few days early so hubby can spend a few days with you all xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh no! That's really harsh! I really feel for you hun! My husband is going away for 8mths 8weeks after baby is due and I thought that was bad! Hugs xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

So sorry to hear that, BabyLove! How rough. 

Got some good news today - I started lactating! There's now quite a bit of colostrum leaking. I'm so excited about it for some reason, I think because it shows that baby is going to be here so soon!


----------



## Kaiecee

It's like I can't get a good nights sleep anymore which really sucks


----------



## BabyLove1111

Wish me luck ladies. I am 35 weeks today and have been having contractions every two minutes for a couple days now. I am 4 cm and 75 percent effaced and docs think I will deliver by the weekend. Can't believe I am going to meet my little man so early.


----------



## hels08

Good luck babylove, ive been having braxton hicks for the last few hrs, i hope they dont turn into anything im not ready yet lol!


----------



## Amy89

Wow, could this be our first baby of the thread?! Good luck!


----------



## lola85

Exciting! Good luck! X


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck can't wait to hear some news


----------



## Kandidancer

Any news babylove? Xx:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

Hi ladies! Just a quick one to say i had my little boy yesterday morning! Full story is on my journal - don't feel up to sharing too much right now unfortunately :( X


----------



## lola85

Amy89 said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick one to say i had my little boy yesterday morning! Full story is on my journal - don't feel up to sharing too much right now unfortunately :( X

Well done Amy and congratulations on your baby boy! Hope your ok and baby oliver is doing well! Hopefully his stay in nicu will be a short one and he will be with you soon! I can't imagine how hard it is. 
Sending lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Kandidancer

Sending lots of love and hugs to you and Oliver :hugs::hugs::hugs:, hopefully he will be home soon, and you can enjoy all the cuddles you want. Congratulations hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats :)


----------



## sobroody

Congratulations Amy hope your little boy is doing well!

Kaicee im with u on the no sleep :( feels so pointless to be up all night before the baby is here !


----------



## Kaiecee

If it not contractions keeping me up its dreams or just plain uncomfortable even my 10 month lets me sleep I just can't


----------



## Kandidancer

I've been awake since 1:30 with heartburn, then I feel like I'm just nodding back off and OH alarm goes off for work (5:30). But he just snoozes til 6:00! I've told him to get up this morning. So is I'm eating brekkie as I've got a busy day and I don't see point in just laying in bed staring at ceiling. Xx:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Heartburn got me too so of course I throw up it's almost 2am and I just took a bath will watch 1hr of TV then hopefully fall asleep


----------



## Kandidancer

Has anyone had this, I've got shooting pains up my vag, and then I get a pushing feeling down my vag. It's as though hands are pushing down. It's making me a bit uncomfortable. I'm dreading labour now cos if this is causing pain and discomfort what am I gonna be like in actual labour? God I'm a mardy xx:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Maybe it's ligaments getting u ready but I know labour hurts so much it did for me anyways


----------



## Amy89

Top tip ladies, if you think you need the epidural, have it! The few minutes it takes to work were the longest I've ever experienced!! X


----------



## Kandidancer

Amy89 said:


> Top tip ladies, if you think you need the epidural, have it! The few minutes it takes to work were the longest I've ever experienced!! X

Thanks Amy, I was hoping I'd just have gas and air, but after these funny pushes/ stabbing pains I'm having every drug they've got. Hope you and Oliver are well xx:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

I wanted just gas and pethadine, but got less than 10 mins relief from the pethadine...waited 2 hours in pure agony before I asked for the epidural, by which time the contractions were making me black out & my body just stopped working. It took 20ish minutes to work, I could feel him coming but couldn't push until the epi kicked in! Could have saved myself from sooo much pain if I'd backed down sooner lol xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm getting a Caesarian but with my first I got the epidural and it was only working on my left side which screwed up my lanour which resulted in a Caesarian after 15 hours of active labour!


----------



## Amy89

Oh dear! I don't know how I'd have coped if the epi failed on me! I actually had a nightmare about that before I gave birth lol


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm starting to have nightmares about my cesarean I hate the drugs they give u it's just so strong I get so sick


----------



## BabyLove1111

Hi ladies!
Had my little man on the 23rd at 36 weeks. I got diagnosed with severe pre-eclampsia and was induced a few hours later. I had a 13 hour labor with no pain relief, what an empowering experience. He is 6 pounds even and feeding like a champ. Good luck to everyone!
:blue::cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats, Babylove!


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations babylove, and no pain relief you must be strong. I'm hoping I can do it on gas and air but I'm sure I will need extras :hugs:Xx


----------



## lola85

Congratulations babylove!


----------



## sobroody

Congratulations babylove!
:happydance:


----------



## Amy89

Congratulations! So glad you and lo are doing well! X


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats wtg with no meds


----------



## lola85

I was in yesterday for reduced movement all ok and monitor was picking up BH but I couldn't feel them. Home now and I've been waking up all night with period type cramps I'm assuming this is normal and just the start of the aches and pains ill be getting over the next few weeks till labour actually starts?


----------



## Kaiecee

Only 9 more days till baby gets here :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Lola hope everything is ok


----------



## Kandidancer

lola85 said:


> I was in yesterday for reduced movement all ok and monitor was picking up BH but I couldn't feel them. Home now and I've been waking up all night with period type cramps I'm assuming this is normal and just the start of the aches and pains ill be getting over the next few weeks till labour actually starts?

Glad everything went well, not too long now. I'm soooo ready xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

Any more babies? Updates? Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## DebbieF

Going to the hospital in an hour and a half for induction. Eek! SO nervous!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck, Debbie!

I'm SO ready to have this baby! I feel like i've been in early labor for a week. My due date is only 3 days away but I really want this baby to come soon!


----------



## ClairAye

DebbieF said:


> Going to the hospital in an hour and a half for induction. Eek! SO nervous!

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Jacob born Friday 1:24 pm weighing in at 7lbs 8oz 22 inches long 
:)


----------



## Kandidancer

Kaiecee said:


> Jacob born Friday 1:24 pm weighing in at 7lbs 8oz 22 inches long
> :)

Congratulations, lovely name and a good weight too xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

Kaiecee said:


> Jacob born Friday 1:24 pm weighing in at 7lbs 8oz 22 inches long
> :)

Congratulations!!! Lovely name! Hope your recovering well!


Good luck Debbie xxx


----------



## Amy89

Congratulations Kaiecee! And good luck to Debbie! X


----------



## Kaiecee

Dr made a mistake he actually weighed 8lbs 6oz


I'm so sore today fell down 2 times didn't help last night outside stupid ice


----------



## Amy89

Oh chick, hope you manage to stay on your feet for the rest of the day!
What a brill weight!


----------



## Kaiecee

Doing much better now got some cleaning done yesterday and those contractions are going away which helps


----------



## mouse_chicky

My December pudding was born 11:55 am Wednesday Dec. 11th via C-section. I didn't get my v-bac, but that's okay. Tobias Alan was 6 lbs 3 oz and 20 inches long. He's nursing well and our little family is adjusting nicely.


----------



## Amy89

Congratulations! I adore the name! Xx


----------



## Kandidancer

Very quick update, Darcie India was born Friday 13th at 12:03pm. Weighing 5lbs 12 1/2 ounces. I had to be induced as my blood pressure was stupidly high 131/105, and my baby had stopped growing. Went in for induction 8pm on the 12th. Had her by kiwi ventouse after being prepped for caesarean. But we needed her quickly. I will post birth story and pics in a little while. But we are home and well. And my daughter is perfect. Congrats to all new mummies xx:hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations to everyone! :flower:


----------



## sobroody

Hey congrats kaicee, kandid, and mouse chicky !! :) 
Not long for you now Lola!

I had my little girl Eloise on Dec 1st at 12.17am, weighing 7lb 15.5oz. She is now 2 weeks old already, it goes too quick :(

Brewstfeeding is going very well, got sore nips for the first few days but got some of that lansinoh which is AMAZING and all good now !
Good luck to all who havent popped yet! Xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats to everyone having their babies!

This is my 5th day overdue. Just waiting....


----------



## cherrylips100

Sorry I've not posted on here for a while. Congrats on all your little babies, love all the names. My boys were born 7/11 via csection. Good luck to all of you who are still waiting, being a mum is amazing but enjoy your sleep whilst you can.


----------



## DebbieF

I had my little Keira on December 10. I went in for my induction at 7pm on the 9th and after a long and exhausting labor she arrived at 4:09 pm on the 10th. She was 7lbs 13 oz and was 21 inches long. :)


----------



## ClairAye

I've been having contractions on/off all day, having them now again! Hopefully it's the start of something!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck, Clair!

AFM, I'm 41 weeks and 1 day - 8 days overdue! So hoping he comes before Christmas, but losing hope.


----------



## ClairAye

SugarBeth said:


> Good luck, Clair!
> 
> AFM, I'm 41 weeks and 1 day - 8 days overdue! So hoping he comes before Christmas, but losing hope.

Thank you :)


----------



## lola85

Hope our babies come soon sugarbeth!!! Anyone else still pregnant?


----------



## cherrylips100

Hope you all have smooth labours, I wonder who is going to have the christmas baby?


----------



## ClairAye

That was a definite run up to labour! I gave birth to a baby girl yesterday (21st) at 5.08am :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Christmas Day and Christmas Eve are the only days I DON'T want to have the baby. I really don't want to be away from my daughter during those days. I'd LOVE for him to come today though! Wish me some labor dust, I so want things to start moving. I'm 41 weeks and 3 days today - 10 days overdue!


----------



## cherrylips100

Good luck Sugarbeth, fingers crossed


----------



## sobroody

Congratulations clairaye!! :) 
My baby girl has been asleep for over 2 hours when she normally feeds all eve, i wish she told me she was going to as i would have gone to sleep myself :haha: oh well!!


----------



## SugarBeth

It's induction day for me! Hoping it goes smoothly, I'm a bundle of nerves and my stomach is in knots!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## Kandidancer

SugarBeth said:


> It's induction day for me! Hoping it goes smoothly, I'm a bundle of nerves and my stomach is in knots!

Good luck xx:hugs:


----------



## DebbieF

Good luck, SugarBeth!


----------



## SugarBeth

Our rainbow Will was born yesterday at 2:31 am! He's 8 lbs.1oz and 20.5 inches long and just perfect! His birth story is HERE
And this is his first picture:
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/027_zps64d911f7.jpg


----------



## Kandidancer

SugarBeth said:


> Our rainbow Will was born yesterday at 2:31 am! He's 8 lbs.1oz and 20.5 inches long and just perfect! His birth story is HERE
> And this is his first picture:
> https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/027_zps64d911f7.jpg

Congratulations on your gorgeous boy, shame about the delivery, but at least you've got your boy xx:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats so cute


----------

